# PCs Still Kicking Puppies OOC [CLOSED, original players still welcome]



## Telsar (May 27, 2004)

I have been given the honor of being allowed to take over the “Puppy Kicking PCs” game, that unfortunately died when some players and it’s DM were no longer able to post.  It’s a campaign for evil-aligned (or at least neutral) D&D 3.5 characters, who unlike most evil characters, actually seem to get along.  With each other anyway.   Links to the original campaign can be found here:

Puppy-Kicking PCs Rouge's Gallery 
Puppy-Kicking PCs Out of Character Thread
Puppy-Kicking PCs at Work (In Character Thread)


All the original players are invited back, and automatically have a place in the game, as long as they respond to this so I know they’re around.  They were: John E Smoke, Cepter, NeuroZombie, Guilt Puppy, Isida Kep’Tukari, Paxus Asclepus, flyingricepaddy, and Thomas Hobbes.

For the total party, I’ll probably want 6-8 PCs (this number subject to change), so assuming many of the originals are still missing, we’ll need more recruits.  The basic rules for character creation are:
28 point buy
3rd level characters
Evil, or neutral tending towards evil
The world is generic, but uses the gods from the Player’s Handbook.
I’ll generally allow anything (races, feats, etc) from a WOTC book, although I might disallow something or (more likely) change something if it seems unbalanced.
Starting gold: normal for 3rd level: 2700 gp
Backgrounds: it would help (and keep in the spirit of the original campaign) if any new PCs had some connection with one or some of the original PCs.  One of the cool things about the original game was that they were already an established party who could work well together.  I recommend discussing this with the original players in this OOC thread, to make sure your backgrounds and connections make sense with their characters.

And that’s about it.  If I was starting my own campaign instead of taking this one over, there’d probably be more house rules, but I want the original players’ characters to still work as they were made.  I might post some non-character-creation house rules later, such as modified rules on Death and Dying, but we don’t need those yet.

New players can post an “I’m interested in playing” post if you’d like, but I really won’t consider a new player until I at least see a background for your character.  As I said before, the original players just have to voice up to get in.

As for my style of play, one thing about the original campaign that I liked was that the plot could generally revolve around the PCs’ desires and motivations.  I’ll try to run it the same way.  There won’t be any major, lengthy adventures.  Just the PCs finding ways to put their, ahem, villainy to use. 

Looking forward to hearing from the old players and the new.  Any private messages anyone would like to send me, about their characters, backgrounds, or whatever, can be sent to telsar@mchsi.com


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 27, 2004)

Okay, I didn't play the original, but would really like to get in on this one. As requested here is a brief character background. I would like to work in as knowing one of the other (existing) characters, but am not sure if anyone is interested.

*T'aria: half-fiend rogue*

*History: *T'aria grew up on the streets of one of the least savory areas of the city. Having no memory of her parents, and having the phrase “cursed spawn of the lower planes” flung at her many times, she was forced to do what she could to survive as it was clear that no help was forthcoming. Most of her childhood was spent in a struggle of survival, of attempting not to be noticed by those stronger than she, by living off of the scraps of others, and stealing from those who would not care, or would not notice. Somehow, she escaped the notice of the Thieves’ Guild in until she was 25, when she made the mistake of lifting a fat purse from one of the higher-ranking members of the Guild. The guild member, surprised at the young cambion’s audacity and self-taught skill (cambion being the name half-fiends such as herself were called), he sponsored her into the Guild. Always a dexterous individual (of both body and mind), T’aria took the training the Guild offered and rose through the ranks rapidly. As she grew more confident in her skills, she also became more confident of her wishes – to be Guildmaster of the entire Thieves’ Guild. However, skill can only take one so far in the Guild’s hierarchy, and after she reached that glass ceiling her promotions became more and more often assisted by the mysterious resignations or deaths of those ahead of her. Although many suspected her helping her superiors to meet their gods or for blackmailing them into resigning, no evidence was ever found to indicate her in any such doings. Nonetheless, any direct superior of hers felt it wise to watch their backs, and their secrets, carefully. Her seemingly meteoric rise in power and rank made many of the Guild nervous, for it was known she was eyeing higher ranks... and one could easily recall the convenient resignations, deaths, and disappearances of those who stood in her way before. Although she was still of low rank in the Guild, it was thought that it would be safer for her to 'leave' the Guild... permanently. Fortunately, she overheard the plans being made, and was able to affect her departure from the city before they could be implemented. She has been wandering since then, using her silver tongue and swift fingers to flitch others of their possessions.

*Portrait: *http://www.angelfire.com/retro/goddess_fa/roleplaying/TariaPic2.html


----------



## Serpenteye (May 28, 2004)

I don't have a finished character-concept, but I'll make one when we know which of the players will return to the game and we know what kind of character would be needed most.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 28, 2004)

It's an interesting question as to how Gwyn and Taria would get along; they're both half-fiends (though technically, as a female Taria's an alu-fiend, not a cambion), but they have very different outlooks on life.  For one, Taria's not a sadistic rapist.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 28, 2004)

As I posted in the other thread, I am definately interested.  I am looking at a rogue, heading towards shadow walker.

Well, seeing as there is another player going for the Rogue....I will decide to change to a Dwarf Fighter2/Barbarian1

Aligor Thunderaxe

Aligor grew up in a fairly good sized city with a large dwarven population.  As a kid, he was usually seen and regarded as a bully at times, muscling his way through the crowds, pushing the smaller kids to the side, etc.  As he grew, he began to view life as one big adventure.  He ususally lived life as if there was no tomorrow.  His actions showed of a mind that does not take into account for repurcussions.  He lived life one day at a time.  He then grew too bold and too dangerous for the elders to put up with after he beat a person half to death.  Their recourse was to gather the best alchemists and magic users, and conjure a drug for him.  This drug was meant to wipe out his mind so that they could mold him into what they wanted, an obedient servant.  To their surprise, the drug almost killed him, and while he lay there dying, they decided that the best thing to do was to send him to a distant place, and hope he never returned.  They knew if he lived past the drug and its affects, that he would not have a memory anymore.  He wouldn't know where he came from, or how he got to where he is.  Thus, they teleported him to a distant place unknown to him.  

When he awoke, he found himself in an arid place, devoid of much of the plantlife that he was accustomed to.  Seeing that his memory was fading from him and that it was hard to grasp what exactly was taking place, he saw distant light of a town.  Finding that he had a pack and a weapon, he headed out to the direction of this town.  On the way there, a group of three raiders attacked him.  Without hesitation, and with moves that just seemed as though they were reflexes, he somehow managed to kill 2 of them before the last ran away.  A little faint from the fight, he could not pursue.  He rested and went through the business of searching the bodies for anything of use.  With the pouch of gold he found and the items on their bodies, he set out for the town.  As he arrived in town, he made his way to the inn, and drank the night away, trying to remember anything.  All he could remember was his name, Aligor Thunderaxe.  Not knowing what exactly to do, he began performing odd jobs in town, which included 'repossesing' items for others, somtimes a little muscle for those wanting others to abide by certain rules, and even as just a hired sword for unsavory tasks.  

He grew to be a promising fighter, and during a drinking bout, he found that his anger could fuel his rage and power.  He began learning to harness this rage and use it when needed.

(This is where I would like to assume that Sunedilar al Hazir ran into him while on one of his searches through the various cities and towns for some good hired help.)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 28, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> It's an interesting question as to how Gwyn and Taria would get along; they're both half-fiends (though technically, as a female Taria's an alu-fiend, not a cambion), but they have very different outlooks on life. For one, Taria's not a sadistic rapist.



It might be interesting to see - she has been known to associate with individuals like Gwyn, usually when she needs something - but then again, that's about the only reason she associates with people.  

T'aria's basic outlook on life is that everyone on the planet (or Plane, as she was originally a Planescape character) exists only for her to use. Once they are no longer useful, she usually discards them - the exceptions being those who might have a future use, and those who are too dangerous to 'discard'. Gwyn would probably fall into the 2nd category, from reading the RG thread.  

I could see the two possibly knowing each other from the past - although whether they got along or not is another story...

(I was under the impression that alu-fiends were begotten by succubi with males - all that succubi birth are alu-fiends, and they always have the same set of attributes (small flightless wings & a high Cha being two of them), while cambions are any other mix begotten by a male demon/devil upon a female. At least, that is the impression I got from some 2nd edition Planescape sources, although they do make the assumption in the Planescape MM that all cambions are male - go figure. 3rd edition doesn't make a distinction, so I guess it doesn't really matter.)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 28, 2004)

My impression had simply been that cambion was the term for males, and alu-fiends for females.  Not owning any Planescape books anymore, though, I can't check to be certain.  I can easily see them as having worked together in the past; Gwyn is a good hitman, especially if you need an attack in the wilderness, and would gladly work for a fellow half-fiend (with his racial superiority complex doing the talking).


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 28, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> My impression had simply been that cambion was the term for males, and alu-fiends for females. Not owning any Planescape books anymore, though, I can't check to be certain. I can easily see them as having worked together in the past; Gwyn is a good hitman, especially if you need an attack in the wilderness, and would gladly work for a fellow half-fiend (with his racial superiority complex doing the talking).



Racial superiority? I say not - that's just the truth!  

Actually, that would work fairly well, as T'aria is not very wilderness-savvy. (She's a city girl... umm... fiend.) In return, she would be more than happy to handle... negotiations for you if you happened to need an agent, or if you've 'lost' something that you would like returned. After all, working with a fellow demon-spawn is much more rewarding then working with sheep... I mean, humans.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 28, 2004)

Magnificent.  We have a working relationship between the two inhuman sociopaths; I just hope T'aria doesn't mind Gwyn playing with poor little Aeweth.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 28, 2004)

Just wanted to make sure that you notice that my post above has been updated with a background.....thanks


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

And I'm still interested.  Lydia still hasn't found the perfect body to animate yet... perhaps one of these fresh new one will provide what she's looking for...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 28, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Magnificent. We have a working relationship between the two inhuman sociopaths; I just hope T'aria doesn't mind Gwyn playing with poor little Aeweth.



Why not? The weak are meant to be used.

*Wow, I've found someone who is a good match for T'aria. I'm frightening myself.*


----------



## Telsar (May 28, 2004)

Hey all, some questions/comments to various individuals from your new DM:

Question to the original players: how did you guys calculate hit points?  I thought perhaps max 1st level, 75% max thereafter, but a few characters in the Rogues Gallery didn't seem to fit that (although most did).

I believe that the 3 original players who had already mentioned wanting to restart was Isida Kep'Tukari, Paxus Asclepus, and Thomas Hobbes, so I spent some time checking over their character sheets... Gwyn ap Fomor and Rhesa/Aeweth looked fine, and I only found one error (unless I goofed) with Lydia Shardweaver.  Isida Kep'Tukari, I calculate her total skill points as 24 ( (2+1 Int) x 6 (for 3rd level) + 6 (for human)), and you have 30 total ranks.  Did I miscalculate?

Thomas Hobbes, one probably stupid question: Aeweth is just a cover identity, right?  Not a split personality?  Just want to be sure.  I've had a PC in my tabletop games who was slightly nuts, with one personality a Paladin, and the other a Rogue.   And assuming it's a cover ID, is it someone completely fictitious, or someone who really exists/existed?

Goddess Fallen Angel and Fangor the Fierce: love the backgrounds.  Both give me ideas on things from your past that can come back to haunt you.  Both of you will be "In" unless we get all 8 original players, and that probably won't happen.  The contrasting attitudes the 2 half-fiends have, while still having a common heritage to bond over, should make things interesting.  And Fangor, I think the group may have needed some muscle, so good choice of classes.

As soon as I think we've got the group we're going with, I'll start a new thread in the Rogues Gallery.  The old players who join in can just copy/paste what they had before (although any changes you guys want to make, feel free), and the new players can add their characters there.  But new players, feel free to go ahead and get the character sheets done and you can post them here now, if you want.  Or you can wait and see how many old players chime in first.

But if we don't get any more old players, I'd still like at least one more new one.  Anyone else out there with character ideas?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> But if we don't get any more old players, I'd still like at least one more new one.  Anyone else out there with character ideas?




I'm not the greatest evil character player but I had give some thought to a Unholy Warrior that is complete devoted to spreading disease through various prostates and whores that he partakes in…

GR’s Unholy Warrior handbook makes something like this easy to accomplish…  I don’t know if you have it but I’m willing to get the character class information that you need.  It should be simply all the real changes should already have happened.  3rd level and below.  

There's a copy of nice things about this concept, one its party friendly, his goals are probably alien enough not to entertain with anyone else’s and he would probably be more than willing to help others with there goals.  

and I'm happy enough not to be selected if it comes to it...


----------



## Telsar (May 28, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm not the greatest evil character player but I had give some thought to a Unholy Warrior that is complete devoted to spreading disease through various prostates and whores that he partakes in…




You want to spread disease through prostates and whores, but you're not one of the greatest evil character players?  Methinks there is a contradiction there. 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> GR’s Unholy Warrior handbook makes something like this easy to accomplish…  I don’t know if you have it but I’m willing to get the character class information that you need.  It should be simply all the real changes should already have happened.  3rd level and below.




I have the Unholy Warrior handbook, and just skimmed through the disease domain powers... doesn't seem too unbalanced.  Instant Affliction is pretty nice.  Well, not nice, but you know what I mean.   Your sentences: "It should be simply all the real changes should already have happened.  3rd level and below. " I didn't quite understand.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> There's a copy of nice things about this concept, one its party friendly, his goals are probably alien enough not to entertain with anyone else’s and he would probably be more than willing to help others with there goals.
> 
> and I'm happy enough not to be selected if it comes to it...




It seems to fit in with the party very well.  Most of the characters aren't just evil, but have their own unique brand of perversion or sadism, while tolerating everyone else's.  And I saw you posted in the original OOC thread for this game, so you've been waiting a long time.  Get the background written up, and you'll probably be accepted.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

I just corrected Lydia's skill points.    She should be ready to go.  Will there be a new RG?


----------



## Telsar (May 28, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I just corrected Lydia's skill points.    She should be ready to go.  Will there be a new RG?




I was going to wait on a new Rogue's Gallery until we thought we wouldn't hear from any more old players.  If the new players start adding their characters, and then enough old players want to play that we have to demote a new one to alternate status, I thought it would get confusing.

But... it's better to get the characters done quickly, so we can start playing quickly.  And you've had a couple months to have heard from the others, and you haven't, so waiting would be a mistake.  I'll make up a new RG right now.

Thomas Hobbes was one who did want to play, right?  Haven't heard from him yet, in either thread.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

Give him a smidge of time.  Hey, lemme ask Nac Mac Feegle in my Vasorn game, I'm pretty sure they know each other in real life because Nac Mac once accidentally posted on his account in my game.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> You want to spread disease through prostates and whores, but you're not one of the greatest evil character players?  Methinks there is a contradiction there.




Thanks, to be honest I'm just a hack that gets lucky every once in awhile... 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> I have the Unholy Warrior handbook, and just skimmed through the disease domain powers... doesn't seem too unbalanced.  Instant Affliction is pretty nice.  Well, not nice, but you know what I mean.



Indeed I do, I figured to keep it simple and to get the must use out of Instant Affliction we should go with the default gift of darkness, _contagion_

Note:  I was also looking at the darkness domain...  I figured this could help hide is hideous appearance.  Your thoughts?



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Your sentences: "It should be simply all the real changes should already have happened.  3rd level and below. " I didn't quite understand.




Sorry my fault, I got distracted, anyhow there was changes made in the book of friends to bring this class up to 3.5 paladin standards.  



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> And I saw you posted in the original OOC thread for this game, so you've been waiting a long time.




Indeed I did though it was mainly as a placeholder as when this game first started it was based upon a poll the original DM started.  Anyhow, he got really good results between Dragons layers and puppy kickers that he decided to run both but he didn't mention honoring anyone choice before hand so I jumped in to hold a spot for one of the original players...  (He still owes me.  )

BTW: I've posted in most of the threads it seems. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Get the background written up, and you'll probably be accepted.



Sweet and will do, it's a nice 3 day weekend for us poor government employees, and I have a half day tomorrow.  Also on top of it my wife works every day so I should be ready to role Monday and/or Tuesday.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 28, 2004)

Quick question, so I can start working on a character sheet (if I can't play, I can always use it for another game), how can I work the half-fiend, since they are ECL 4? WOTC's breakdown of the half-fiend is here: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/sp/20031010a, have you any problems with it? I was thinking 1 level of half-fiend, 2 levels of Rogue (for HP and Skills) and alternating levels thereafter until I reach 4th level half-fiend.


----------



## Telsar (May 28, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Note:  I was also looking at the darkness domain...  I figured this could help hide is hideous appearance.  Your thoughts?




I think hiding your appearance is probably a good idea.  The whole group (at least the old characters) has various ways they hide how evil they are, from covering evil brands with their clothing to acting like a ditzy innocent.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sorry my fault, I got distracted, anyhow there was changes made in the book of friends to bring this class up to 3.5 paladin standards.




Unfortunately, I don't have the new Book of Fiends with the 3.5 updates.  Anything from there that you think we should use with your character, you can tell me about here.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sweet and will do, it's a nice 3 day weekend for us poor government employees, and I have a half day tomorrow.  Also on top of it my wife works every day so I should be ready to role Monday and/or Tuesday.




Heh heh.  Ready to role.  Never heard that pun before.  I like it.


----------



## Telsar (May 28, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Quick question, so I can start working on a character sheet (if I can't play, I can always use it for another game), how can I work the half-fiend, since they are ECL 4? WOTC's breakdown of the half-fiend is here: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/sp/20031010a, have you any problems with it? I was thinking 1 level of half-fiend, 2 levels of Rogue (for HP and Skills) and alternating levels thereafter until I reach 4th level half-fiend.




I have no problems with it.  I'm pretty sure that WOTC website rule is what Paxus used for his character.  When I checked him over, I wasn't sure where he got the rules for it, until I did a google search and found the same link you did.   As the site says, 1 level of half-fiend gives you:

Dex +2, natural armor +1, 2 claws (1D4), darkvision 60 ft., outsider type, and Darkness 3/day

Remember this 1 level is like a level adjustment, not a hit die.  Therefore, for your feats, you count as 2 HD, and so only get 1 feat (for 1st level).  You won't get your second feat until you have 3 hit dice.  Of course, if the half of you that isn't a fiend is human, you get the bonus feat for that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> I think hiding your appearance is probably a good idea.  The whole group (at least the old characters) has various ways they hide how evil they are, from covering evil brands with their clothing to acting like a ditzy innocent.




Ditzy works, been there done that.   Cool, I'll go with that. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I don't have the new Book of Fiends with the 3.5 updates.  Anything from there that you think we should use with your character, you can tell me about here.




Will do, I haven't looked for any major changes but the changes I was talking about are simply restructuring based upon how the paladin was changed from 3.0 to 3.5


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 28, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> But... it's better to get the characters done quickly, so we can start playing quickly.  And you've had a couple months to have heard from the others, and you haven't, so waiting would be a mistake.  I'll make up a new RG right now.




My character is pretty much ready to go.  I bought a few items, but am waiting on the rest of his purchases.  What about the items from the Arms & Equipment Guide?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 28, 2004)

EDIT: Late post.  Don't mind me.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 28, 2004)

Okay, here is a sketch of the character sheet:


```
T'aria
NE female half-fiend 1/Rogue 2
Height: 6'1
Weight: 130 lbs
Eyes: Green cat's eyes
Skin: Tan with a *slight* reddish tint
Patron Diety: Olidammara
 
STR 10 +0 (2 PTS)
DEX 19 +4 (13 PTS, +2 RACE)
CON 12 +1 (4 PTS)
INT 12 +1 (4 PTS)
WIS 8  -1 (0 PTS)
CHA 13 +1 (5 PTS)
Saves: Fort +1 Ref +7 Will -1
Base Attack +1
HD: 2d6

Racial Abilities (1st level half-fiend):
Dex +2
Natural Armor +1
2 claws: 1d4+0(STR)
Darkvision 60 ft
Outsider subtype
Spell-like abilities: Darkness 3/day

Class Abilities (2nd level Rogue):
Sneak Attack +1d6
Trapfinding
Evasion
Skill Points: 45

Character Level Abilities/Limits:
2 feats (1 racial, 1 level)
Skill Max ranks: Class 5 Cross-class 2.5
Current XP: 3,000
Needed for next level: 6,000
```
 
Anything I need to change or that I am missing? I don't want to arrange skills, feats, EQ and etc. until the new RG is up. I will also post revised history and character description then.


----------



## Telsar (May 28, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> My character is pretty much ready to go.  I bought a few items, but am waiting on the rest of his purchases.  What about the items from the Arms & Equipment Guide?




Arms and equipment should be OK.  I have it, so I can read up on anything you get from there.  'Course, the DM always has the right to veto things.

When your character's done, you can put it, along with the background, in the Rogue's Gallery thread.


----------



## Telsar (May 28, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Anything I need to change or that I am missing? I don't want to arrange skills, feats, EQ and etc. until the new RG is up. I will also post revised history and character description then.




Everything looks good, except I total your skill points at 50.  (8+1 Int) * 5 (for 2nd level), +5 for human.  Unless you aren't half-human (you can be half-anything you'd like, but that will also affect your feats).

The RG thread is up and waiting for you.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 28, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Arms and equipment should be OK.  I have it, so I can read up on anything you get from there.  'Course, the DM always has the right to veto things.
> 
> When your character's done, you can put it, along with the background, in the Rogue's Gallery thread.




Done!  After seeing how wicked Isida's creation is, I am thinking that mine might be a little outclassed.  Hence, I am now ammending his background to be more of a fighter/barbarian leaning towards the art of decorating himself with the remnants of his adversaries.  Not canibalistic........YET!!!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 28, 2004)

Maybe it is just because it is late, but I am not understanding how we are doing HP. I have 2d6+2, would that give me 11?


----------



## Telsar (May 28, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Done!  After seeing how wicked Isida's creation is, I am thinking that mine might be a little outclassed.  Hence, I am now ammending his background to be more of a fighter/barbarian leaning towards the art of decorating himself with the remnants of his adversaries.  Not canibalistic........YET!!!




Not yet?  What are you waiting for?  These other PCs are surpassing you in wickedness. 

Anyway, on to some seriousness.  I found a number of corrections to make to your character sheet, I think.  Here's what I found:

Under armor, you list your Dex Modifier as +3, when it should be +2.  This will lower your full and touch AC.
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe should be +7 to hit (+3 BAB, +3 Str, +1 Masterwork)
On skill points, I don't want to penalize characters for which class they take first.  Therefore, counting Barbarian as 1st (even if it wasn't first by your background), gives you 4x4 (1st Brb) + 2 + 2 (1st-2nd Ftr) = 20 Skill Points.  This is a house rule, and I said I wasn't using any other house rules, but players having weaker characters because of the order they take stuff just rubs me the wrong way.
And what does "ACP" stand for? (As in ACP: -4)


----------



## Telsar (May 28, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Maybe it is just because it is late, but I am not understanding how we are doing HP. I have 2d6+2, would that give me 11?




I'm not sure how the original characters did hit points.  I asked, but haven't got a reply (the question was hidden amidst a bunch of other questions and comments, so it was my own fault).  If any old players can tell us how they did them, the new players can do it that way too.  Otherwise, we'll go with max at 1st level, 75% max for the levels after that (round .5 up).  So 2D6+2 = 6(1st)+5(6x.75)+2= 13 hit points


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 28, 2004)

The last DM said "Take 3/4 each time."  Any discrepancy is because some of us assumed that that meant take 3/4 for 1st, and others assumed it did not alter the basic rule that you get max hp for 1st level.


----------



## Telsar (May 28, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The last DM said "Take 3/4 each time."  Any discrepancy is because some of us assumed that that meant take 3/4 for 1st, and others assumed it did not alter the basic rule that you get max hp for 1st level.




Ah, I see.  OK, everyone, HPs are like this then:  Maximum for your largest Hit Die (again, I'm not penalizing you for which class you took first), then 3/4 times your Hit Die thereafter (so +3 per level for D4s, +5 per level for D6s, +6 per level for D8s, +8 per level for D10s, and +9 per level for D12s).  This will result in generally high hit points, but I don't mind that.  Evil needs an advantage or two   If any old characters didn't do it this way (if you counted 3/4 for 1st), you can do it this way and probably get a few extra hit points.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 28, 2004)

Are there still slots open in this game?  If so I'd love to join, if not, I'd love to be an alternate.

I was thinking of trying a Half Dragon2/Monk1 (Using template progression from WotC website).  Or else maybe Psychic Warrior 1 (do you allow psionics?).  I'd try being half obsidian dragon (psionic fire dragon, neutral evil).


----------



## Telsar (May 28, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Are there still slots open in this game?  If so I'd love to join, if not, I'd love to be an alternate.
> 
> I was thinking of trying a Half Dragon2/Monk1 (Using template progression from WotC website).  Or else maybe Psychic Warrior 1 (do you allow psionics?).  I'd try being half obsidian dragon (psionic fire dragon, neutral evil).




There might be slots open and might not be.  The original players still get first chance to get in, and I'd like to wait at least a day or 2 before deciding they aren't going to respond.  Right now we have 2 original, with probably one more original player, 2 new players, with one more possible new player, and we want somewhere around 6-8 characters, so if you write up an interesting background, then you'll likely get in.  Interesting backgrounds are the key thing I'm looking for here.  Check out the old and new Rogue's Gallery threads to see how creative the players have been.

Psionics are fine if you have Expanded Psionics or if you download the new System Resource Document with 3.5 psionic rules.  Half Dragon sounds alright, but if you take 2 levels in it, you'll probably have considerably less hit points, and lower base attack bonus and base saves, with just 1 hit die, than the rest of the characters.  But, the ability modifiers (+4 Str, +2 Con, +2 Int)  might make it worth it.


----------



## Telsar (May 28, 2004)

I have some ideas on how to continue the plotline where it left off, introducing the new characters and writing out the old that aren't with us.  Comments and/or further ideas are welcome.

When the original game left off, the characters were at a brothel looking for employment.  Although Alev (Guilt Puppy) and Fabian (flyingricepaddy) mentioned it was a good idea to go, nothing in the in-character thread explicitly mentions that they did go, so I think we'll say they, along with Nyos (NeuroZombie), decided to stay behind at the inn (and will find evil things to do on their own).  I pretty much have to say Dulanse (John E Smoke) and Sunedilar (Cepter) are with you, by what was mentioned in the thread, but I'll NPC them till I can get rid of them.

This was all done late at night, so we can introduce T'aria, saying she was sneaking around the city (doing whatever), happened to spot Gwyn, whom she knew well, and quietly followed you guys to see what you were up to.  Brother Shatterstone's unholy warrior might be, um, negotiating with a client here, and hopefully he knows one of you so he can join up with you.  Dulanse will get news that will make him want to leave town, and Sunedilar will decide to accompany him, to protect him.  But not wanting to leave you in a lurch, he'll tell you of a friend of his here in this city, Aligor, someone he says you can trust, that you can get to strengthen the party.

How does all that sound so far?  It will mean that Aligor will probably have to be introduced a little later than the other two, but having 3 new PCs all arrive at the same time from different places might stretch the suspension of disbelief a little too far.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

That sounds pretty good.  I'm all for it.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 28, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Not yet?  What are you waiting for?  These other PCs are surpassing you in wickedness.
> 
> Anyway, on to some seriousness.  I found a number of corrections to make to your character sheet, I think.  Here's what I found:
> 
> ...




For Dex and MWDwarvenWaraxe, purely oversights.  Thanks and I am editing them.

For Skills, THANKS!!!  I could sure use some more points, and that would help out a bit.  I will also edit his HP, as you also stated take the highest HD as first HD.  (12+8+8+Con(9)=37!)

Seeing as he would have to talk with the others a little easier, he will spend skill points to learn Infernal.  Is that 2 Skill Points used, as a cross class skill?


----------



## Telsar (May 28, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Seeing as he would have to talk with the others a little easier, he will spend skill points to learn Infernal.  Is that 2 Skill Points used, as a cross class skill?




Right.  Speak Language is only a class-based skill for Bards, so other classes spend 2 skill points per language.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said he would talk to Thomas Hobbes, so I hope he will be around soon.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone's unholy warrior might be, um, negotiating with a client here, and hopefully he knows one of you so he can join up with you.




That should work nicely...    I envision him mostly as a loner, with no real friends as he views people as simple tools that are to be used until they break.

If someone wants to have a background with this guy I would be more than willing to work with him or her, and if they’re a previous player then I will simply mood my history around yours. 

So speak up if you want too.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 28, 2004)

Okay, I'll check back in a couple of days to see if there's still a spot open.


----------



## Telsar (May 28, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone's unholy warrior might be, um, negotiating with a client here,




BTW, I worded that incorrectly.  I meant he could be negotiating with one of the employees, in other words, he'd be the client.  Just to further the spread of disease, I'm sure.  You all probably knew what I meant.


----------



## Telsar (May 29, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Nac Mac Feegle said he would talk to Thomas Hobbes, so I hope he will be around soon.




Hope so, too.  I've seen a post or 2 from Thomas Hobbes in the Living EN World forum for today, so he's around, but perhaps too busy   All we're really waiting on is him, and Brother Shatterstone's character, and then we'd be good to resume the plot, with 6 players.

Brother Shatterstone mentioned getting his character done this weekend, so I'd really like to start (or I should say resume) the in-character thread by Monday, hopefully sooner.

1 or 2 more players wouldn't hurt, and no other original players have spoken up.  So, if anyone else is interested, an interesting background will probably get you in.  Although new characters may have to wait a short time until you can be worked into the plot, but I'd arrange it to work out as quickly as possible.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 29, 2004)

Character concept #1: 

Alicia the Half-Ogress.
Born by a human noblewoman with a perverted penchant for exotic sex Alicia only escaped an inevitable pre-natal death by the psychosis her mother suffered as a result of a Black-Lotus overdose. The mother went mad, and refused to abort the child although the rest of the family insisted on it. Alicia was born, a hideous child, and raised in a hateful environment where the only person who loved her was her insane mother who considered her beautiful. The mother used her considerable social influence to enter Alicia into a number of local beauty-pageants, an experience that was both humiliating and bewildering when she actually won on occasion due to massive bribery.
 Alicia grew up into a teenager, and soon began to be attracted to boys (who all reviled her off-course). She grew increasingly frustrated and became prone to terrible rages and periods of near-apathetic calm.
 One unfortunate peasant boy rejected her at the wrong time and place, Alicia snapped, wrestled him to the ground in a ditch, and raped him savagely. She then carried his unconscious body back to her mother's vast and nearly abandoned home and continued her abuseive love for days until he finally died horribly.
 It wasn't until she tried to dump his body that her crime was discovered and she was chased out of town by an angry mob......


----------



## Telsar (May 29, 2004)

Serpenteye:  whew, that's an evil background!   I like it.  The wheels are already turning in my head, telling me how to use it.  My only concern is, I wonder how well Alicia will get on with the rest of the party.  Most of the others are cool professionals, sometimes with specific goals, who I can imagine helping one another achieve them.  But I'm not sure what your character's goals would be.  Looking for a boyfriend?   Any ideas on class(es)?

But it's definitely interesting, so you're in.  You can put your character in the Rogues Gallery as you get it finished.  And we'll need to come up with some connection between you and some other PCs (still need to do that for Brother Shatterstone's character too).  Hmmm... we're getting so many new characters, it might make more sense to have the new PCs be an exisiting group that Lydia and Gwyn have associated with in the past.

Any ideas from anyone on PC connections are welcome.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 29, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Serpenteye:  whew, that's an evil background!   I like it.




  



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> The wheels are already turning in my head, telling me how to use it.  My only concern is, I wonder how well Alicia will get on with the rest of the party.



I don't think it would be too bad...  



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Any ideas on class(es)?



To me She sounds like a very independent character as she's never been able to rely upon others...  Barbarian/Rogue



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> And we'll need to come up with some connection between you and some other PCs (still need to do that for Brother Shatterstone's character too).




My character is coming along well enough and could indeed be done by Monday except for trying to work an angel in with the others...  I'm not going to force my character into there background and with the holiday in the states I don't see them being online to much between now and Monday. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Hmmm... we're getting so many new characters, it might make more sense to have the new PCs be an existing group that Lydia and Gwyn have associated with in the past.




Maybe a connection between it, err...  I mean her   and Accalon, my character's name, could have a connection...  I mean if there's anyone in the group who she wouldn't want as a boy friend it should be him...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 29, 2004)

Telsar, speaking of characters I'm looking at a feat from the UWH.  

carrier, pg. 32, probably the best way to handle his diseased nature... 

now I need to find the disease...  Something with a fairly long incubation period so the whores can spread it but also something that’s going to be very lethal…

Edit: BTW I've never had so many CC skills...  Is there anyway I could get diplomacy added to his skill list?  I mean one needs to be able to negotiate the price...  or would that be appraise?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 29, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe*

Due to the 3 day weekend/holiday, I am now leaving town for a little while.  and will return by Tuesday at the latest.  If you want to go ahead and start between now and then, go ahead, as I believe I am going to be written in a little leter in the beginning than most of the others.  I might get a few chances here and there to get online and post, but I am not sure.  Looks like the beginning to a great game!!!  Now Aligor has to go wet his appetite with a few barrels of ale!


----------



## Telsar (May 29, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, speaking of characters I'm looking at a feat from the UWH.
> 
> carrier, pg. 32, probably the best way to handle his diseased nature...
> 
> ...




When I saw carrier, I was sure you would take it.  Unfortunately the UWH doesn't have any new diseases that I could find.  Looking in the DMG, Devil Chills might be good.  1D4 days incubation, and having to make 3 saves in a row to recover from it makes it more difficult.
Diseases really should have a new category, "sexual", as a way of transmission.  But I guess anything with injury or contact will work.
If you know of any other sources with diseases, feel free to select from there, as long as I get the details

As for Diplomacy, a few of the original characters took the feat Cosmopolitan (from the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting), which makes a skill count as a class-based skill, and gives you +2 to it as well.  Or I'd allow a modified version of the Negotiator feat.  Instead of giving a +2 to Diplomacy and Sense Motive, it makes both into class-based skills.  (BTW, everyone, I'd allow this option on any of the +2 to 2 skill feats)

And a connection with Alicia might work.  I was also thinking you might get along well with Lydia.  The creatures she cares about (undead) are immune to your damage, and your victims are still able to become what she wants.


----------



## Telsar (May 29, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Due to the 3 day weekend/holiday, I am now leaving town for a little while.  and will return by Tuesday at the latest.  If you want to go ahead and start between now and then, go ahead, as I believe I am going to be written in a little leter in the beginning than most of the others.  I might get a few chances here and there to get online and post, but I am not sure.  Looks like the beginning to a great game!!!  Now Aligor has to go wet his appetite with a few barrels of ale!




Yeah, I wasn't considering the holiday when I said we could start by Monday; everyone's probably going to be busy or recovering. But I still hope we can start then.  If you're back when we start, I might have a little happen to your character on his own simultaneously while the others are doing their thing, so everyone will be involved and have stuff to respond to.

Have fun this weekend.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 29, 2004)

Yeah, due to my computer being fried, I have to use my university computer labs, which will be closed on Monday due to the holiday.  

But Lydia might be able to get along with Bro Shatterstone's character.  Thought I idly wonder if she would gross him out more than he would gross her out.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 29, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> If you know of any other sources with diseases, feel free to select from there, as long as I get the details.




Well there are a few books out there that do indeed have STDs in it.  I'll look around, I have a "few" books to look though. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Or I'd allow a modified version of the Negotiator feat.  Instead of giving a +2 to Diplomacy and Sense Motive, it makes both into class-based skills.



That would be awesome...   As I said I have like 14 of my 32 skill points tried up in both of those skills.  

Would this be like a regional feat where we could only have one? 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> And a connection with Alicia might work.  I was also thinking you might get along well with Lydia.  The creatures she cares about (undead) are immune to your damage, and your victims are still able to become what she wants.




Very true, but as I said I don't want to force myself on any established character, and besides what this guy is would probably make any female baulk at friendship.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 29, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> But Lydia might be able to get along with Bro Shatterstone's character.  Thought I idly wonder if she would gross him out more than he would gross her out.




Well from what I've read of the IC thread, not much just the first page or two, Lydia doesn't appear to be a very good pick as a carrier...  So he would be disappointed but not disgusted.  Anyone who does what he does probably doesn't look to fondly at sex, it’s a simple tool for unending chaos.

Telsar, hey I got a question...  I'm kind of board with the whole long sword thing so would you mind a weapon from AEG Mercenaries?

*Spatha:* cost: 20 gp damage: 1d8 critical: x3 weight: 4 lbs. Type: piercing and slashing.

A thrusting broadsword  similar to a gladius, general used by cavalry but with its longer blade it can also be used as slashing weapon.  The total length is just over 3 ft.


----------



## Telsar (May 29, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, hey I got a question...  I'm kind of board with the whole long sword thing so would you mind a weapon from AEG Mercenaries?
> 
> *Spatha:* cost: 20 gp damage: 1d8 critical: x3 weight: 4 lbs. Type: piercing and slashing.
> 
> A thrusting broadsword  similar to a gladius, general used by cavalry but with its longer blade it can also be used as slashing weapon.  The total length is just over 3 ft.




It seems balanced.  No problem.

Negotiator and the other +2 for 2 skills feats, the ones in the players handbook anyway, aren't regional, so you can have as many of them as you can afford.  But remember, you're only 3rd level, and need at least one feat for Carrier.

One book that has sexually transmitted diseases is the Book of Erotic Fantasy (an OGL-compliant book).  If you have access to it, it might be a good place to check.  If you don't have access, but want to see it, drop me an email at telsar@mchsi.com, and I'll get you the info.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 29, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> It seems balanced.  No problem.




Cool. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Negotiator and the other +2 for 2 skills feats, the ones in the players handbook anyway, aren't regional, so you can have as many of them as you can afford.  But remember, you're only 3rd level, and need at least one feat for Carrier.




Yeah but I'm also human, or at least sort of, so I do have one more feat to play with but I'll probaly do something combative with it.



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> One book that has sexually transmitted diseases is the Book of Erotic Fantasy (an OGL-compliant book).  If you have access to it, it might be a good place to check.




sweet, saved me some typing...  *Asteral's Doom*, pg. 45, this would probably devastate a good-sized immoral city in a year time.   

I thought I would never get any use out of that book...   

Anyhow, if you hit the link in my signature a list of my d20 books will pop up.  It’s slightly out of date though...  I need to probably add another 20 or so.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 29, 2004)

Okay, updated T'aria in the RG thread...

Paxus - does how I met Gwyn work for you as written, or do you have any suggestions as to what to change? 

Telsar - Can I take a feat from the Player's Guide to Faerun = Blooded?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 29, 2004)

That works fairly well.  For his own sport, Gwyn prefers young women or inexperienced paladins, but he's willing to kill just about anything when the money's right.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 29, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Serpenteye:  whew, that's an evil background!   I like it.  The wheels are already turning in my head, telling me how to use it.  My only concern is, I wonder how well Alicia will get on with the rest of the party.  Most of the others are cool professionals, sometimes with specific goals, who I can imagine helping one another achieve them.  But I'm not sure what your character's goals would be.  Looking for a boyfriend?   Any ideas on class(es)?
> 
> But it's definitely interesting, so you're in.  You can put your character in the Rogues Gallery as you get it finished.  And we'll need to come up with some connection between you and some other PCs (still need to do that for Brother Shatterstone's character too).  Hmmm... we're getting so many new characters, it might make more sense to have the new PCs be an exisiting group that Lydia and Gwyn have associated with in the past.
> 
> Any ideas from anyone on PC connections are welcome.




Class, probably a fighter/barbarian focused on grappling . I still have some more background to add to account for her martial skill. As for the connection... Maybe their employer noticed her capacity for violence and her lacking intelligence and saved her from her pursuers to give her a job in their organization?


----------



## Telsar (May 29, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Telsar - Can I take a feat from the Player's Guide to Faerun?




Yes, Blooded is acceptable, even though it comes close to being overpowered.  Since it's a regional feat, we'll say it's not an uncommon thing for people from the city you came from to have.  Which means... don't be surprised if members of that old thieves guild have it if they track you down. 

As for Quicker than the Eye, in 3.5 they changed feint so that the target gets a bonus to their Sense Motive roll equal to their base attack bonus.  Let's give the same bonus to the Spot check vs this feat.  The advantage to this feat over Improved Feint is, when you do it, it affects everyone who's Spot check (plus the bonus) is lower than your Bluff check instead of a single target, so you can choose any one of the targets who are distracted to do sneak attack damage to.

Does that sound OK?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 29, 2004)

Quicker than the Eye sounds fine to me - and I expected that the other thieves guild members would have Blooded.


----------



## Telsar (May 29, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Class, probably a fighter/barbarian focused on grappling . I still have some more background to add to account for her martial skill.




Sounds good.  You are aware that Aligor Thunderaxe (Fangor the Fierce's character) is also a Fighter/Barbarian, right?  I don't mind the common classes; you'll both have different fighting styles and different goals, just wanted to be sure you knew.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> As for the connection... Maybe their employer noticed her capacity for violence and her lacking intelligence and saved her from her pursuers to give her a job in their organization?




The problem is, they don't have an employer yet.  They are are currently at a brothel, where they've heard the madame might need to hire an experienced party to deal with some sort of harrasment.  It's certainly possible you work for the brothel (as muscle, and possibly to cater to those with a masochistic bent), and that the madame would want you to accompany the party to help out.  In that case, you'll need to bond with the characters in the game, to explain why you continue to help them out after they finish this.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 29, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> That works fairly well. For his own sport, Gwyn prefers young women or inexperienced paladins, but he's willing to kill just about anything when the money's right.



That's what I figured - and T'aria was offering payment in gold.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 29, 2004)

Telsar, in post 57 I asked about rather or not Asteral's Doom, pg. 45 (BoEF) was allowed to be the disease that Accalon is a card caring host of. 

yay or nay?


----------



## Serpenteye (May 29, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Sounds good.  You are aware that Aligor Thunderaxe (Fangor the Fierce's character) is also a Fighter/Barbarian, right?  I don't mind the common classes; you'll both have different fighting styles and different goals, just wanted to be sure you knew.




Maybe I'll go with only Fighter then. She will have to fight with weapons too to use her superior range, and I don't want to come across as a copy-cat.



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> The problem is, they don't have an employer yet.  They are are currently at a brothel, where they've heard the madame might need to hire an experienced party to deal with some sort of harrasment.  It's certainly possible you work for the brothel (as muscle, and possibly to cater to those with a masochistic bent), and that the madame would want you to accompany the party to help out.  In that case, you'll need to bond with the characters in the game, to explain why you continue to help them out after they finish this.




That sounds cool . 
I'm not sure she'll need much of a bond. It's probably enough if she percieves that they give her some degree of protection while allowing her to indulge her vices. She really has nowhere else to go.
They will have reasons to keep her around because she will be a very capable fighter and meat-shield. She will be useful to them, and they will be useful to her.


----------



## Telsar (May 29, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, in post 57 I asked about rather or not Asteral's Doom, pg. 45 (BoEF) was allowed to be the disease that Accalon is a card caring host of.
> 
> yay or nay?




Yay.  I'm sure the town's residents won't be saying Yay in a year or 2, but your vile DM says yay.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 29, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Yay.  I'm sure the town's residents won't be saying Yay in a year or 2, but your vile DM says yay.



Sweet.   As an update I can say that I'm in the process of writing his personality out, and then I move onto his background....  

It’s all here...  _taps forehead_ and I could be ready to role, or roll, well right now...  If Isida wants a connection in the background I know the both of us could do this on the fly...  

a preview...  I need help on a deity and I need to email you an update to the UW domain powers...

and another feat like *outworldly*, for it's darkvision, *smooth talk*, or *thug* might be more useful than power attack consider all the above are regional feats.  (note there all from Player's guide to the Faerûn)

preview removed see the RG for the sheet.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 29, 2004)

Okay, I have updated T'aria in the RG thread to what is currently the final version. I switched out Quicker than the Eye for Weapon Finess, if that is okay, and will pick up QthE next level instead (Weapon Finess was more useful right off the bat).

I also updated the description, personality, and history sections.

My EQ list has a * by items that I modified or created. I guesstimated a price for them; let me know if you want me to alter anything. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> This was all done late at night, so we can introduce T'aria, saying she was sneaking around the city (doing whatever), happened to spot Gwyn, whom she knew well, and quietly followed you guys to see what you were up to.



Looking for something to steal?  

Sounds good to me - are we going to be using the old in character thread, or (I assume) are you creating a new one?


----------



## Telsar (May 30, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I need help on a deity and I need to email you an update to the UW domain powers...
> 
> and another feat like *outworldly*, for it's darkvision, *smooth talk*, or *thug* might be more useful than power attack consider all the above are regional feats.  (note there all from Player's guide to the Faerûn)




Feel free to email me with whatever info you have.  For deity, Nerull is closest in the Player's Handbook, but it's not a very good fit.  This is a generic world, so other deities are possible.  Perhaps an aspect of Talona from the Forgotten Realms

Any of the 3 feats would be acceptable, although smooth talk is the most balanced (and is therefore I'm sure the one you least want   )

Corrections needed to the character sheet (unless I goofed on something):
Flatfooted AC: should be 15 (don't count Dex)
Masterwork Spatha should be +6 to hit (+3 BAB, +2 Str, +1 Masterwork)
Base Fortitude Save should be +3, so total should be +5
If I'm reading your skills right, you're saying you have 32 ranks coming, and I calculate it at 24 (2+1 Int) * 6(3rd level) + 6 (human).
I assume the names of a couple of the domain abilities look different than I'm expecting because of the update.

Looking forward to the full personality and background info


----------



## Telsar (May 30, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> My EQ list has a * by items that I modified or created. I guesstimated a price for them; let me know if you want me to alter anything.




It all looks good, very tailored to you   And fair prices.   I'll assume some of this stuff (like the liquor, for instance) is kept on your horse or where ever you're staying, and may not always be with you while you're sneaking around town.  Otherwise, we should probably keep track of encumbrance.



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me - are we going to be using the old in character thread, or (I assume) are you creating a new one?




I was going to use the old one, so the stuff that happened before wouldn't be forgotten (I or the older PCs might make reference to it at some point).  Anyone think that's a bad idea, that we should start a new thread?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 30, 2004)

I think that we should use the old thread; it'll make referencing much easier.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 30, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> It all looks good, very tailored to you  And fair prices. I'll assume some of this stuff (like the liquor, for instance) is kept on your horse or where ever you're staying, and may not always be with you while you're sneaking around town. Otherwise, we should probably keep track of encumbrance.



Most everything is kept in the saddle bags. I will list what I actually carry on me, along with weight, for reference *it hadn't occured to me, and will make your job easier, I am sure*.

With your permission, I would also change the diety worshipped to Mask from the Forgotten Realms. I prefer him over Olidammara - he fits the character concept better with the shadow connection (I want to eventually go Shadowdancer PRC).



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> I was going to use the old one, so the stuff that happened before wouldn't be forgotten (I or the older PCs might make reference to it at some point). Anyone think that's a bad idea, that we should start a new thread?



The old one works for me, although we could probably copy-and-paste posts from the old players to a new one thread if you wanted more control over the thread.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Feel free to email me with whatever info you have.  For deity, Nerull is closest in the Player's Handbook, but it's not a very good fit.  This is a generic world, so other deities are possible.  Perhaps an aspect of Talona from the Forgotten Realms




Cool, I'll be more than happy to look in the realms...  I wasn't sure if you wanted anything other than PHB. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Any of the 3 feats would be acceptable, although smooth talk is the most balanced (and is therefore I'm sure the one you least want   )



cool, and yeah something like that...  I have no issue with taking a feat for IC but smooth talker is nearly a waste...  It honestly should have a +2 bonus to diplomacy and maybe some other skill and it could be very useful indeed. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Flatfooted AC: should be 15 (don't count Dex)



indeed your right, I think I was giving thought to a shield when I did the math.



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Masterwork Spatha should be +6 to hit (+3 BAB, +2 Str, +1 Masterwork)



check. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Base Fortitude Save should be +3, so total should be +5



check. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> If I'm reading your skills right, you're saying you have 32 ranks coming, and I calculate it at 24 (2+1 Int) * 6(3rd level) + 6 (human).



Ouch, not sure how I messed up that bad...  Must be the fact that I'm use to Int 14 characters. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> I assume the names of a couple of the domain abilities look different than I'm expecting because of the update.



Yeah, I think both sides have attacks powers now. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Looking forward to the full personality and background info



Personality is done, and background is a paragraph or so into it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I think that we should use the old thread; it'll make referencing much easier.



agreed.  but I think the RG should either be cleaned up or started anew.


----------



## Telsar (May 30, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> With your permission, I would also change the diety worshipped to Mask from the Forgotten Realms. I prefer him over Olidammara - he fits the character concept better with the shadow connection (I want to eventually go Shadowdancer PRC).




Mask is alright, although being that this is a generic world, I'd rather consider it a different aspect of Mask, not exactly like the FR version, but close.  Either you or I could come up with details on this god (I'm happy to do it), keeping the major stuff (god of thievery, shadows), and changing a few things.   Maybe making "him" gender indiscriminate (neither male nor female), renaming "him" to Masque, his followers revelling in the corruption caused through greed and deceit, making them more evil than, and probably occasionally at odds with, the followers of Olidammara.  I'm just spewing forth ideas here.  If you have your own ideas, that'd be fine.


----------



## Telsar (May 30, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> agreed.  but I think the RG should either be cleaned up or started anew.




There's a new Rogue's Gallery thread already.  You can put as much of your character that you have done there, and edit/add as necessary.  Here is the link:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=89485


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> There's a new Rogue's Gallery thread already.  You can put as much of your character that you have done there, and edit/add as necessary.




Sweet, in progress copy up.  There’s more to the background but I figured ending it in mid paragraph would be shameful.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 30, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Mask is alright, although being that this is a generic world, I'd rather consider it a different aspect of Mask, not exactly like the FR version, but close. Either you or I could come up with details on this god (I'm happy to do it), keeping the major stuff (god of thievery, shadows), and changing a few things. Maybe making "him" gender indiscriminate (neither male nor female), renaming "him" to Masque, his followers revelling in the corruption caused through greed and deceit, making them more evil than, and probably occasionally at odds with, the followers of Olidammara. I'm just spewing forth ideas here. If you have your own ideas, that'd be fine.



Well, he is kinda gender indiscriminate in the Realms; "his" true gender isn't known, but is referred to as male (probably because most of Mask's clerics are male). "He" has both male and female avatars (discounting the sword avatar that he used to have).

Okay, how does this sound:

*Masque*
Deity of thievery, secrets, and shadows
Masque's true gender is not known, and Masque is referred to in both genders interchangeably. "His" clerics promote the gathering of secrets for use in blackmail, and the corruption of those who follow laws and the tenets of good. Masque is the master of shadow, and 'his' worshippers pride themselves on thier ability to escape notice and manipulate shadows. Greed and deceit run rampant throughout the church, which in all cases more closely resembles a thieves' guild rather than a church. Masque has no established churches; rather, worship is conducted often singularly, due to the distrust Masque's worshippers have for others. Worship and prayers are offered at dusk and in the dark of the moon, or at dawn in some area of shadow. Masque's relations with other dieties are strained at best; none trust 'him', for he searches endlessly to steal or otherwise obtain power from the other gods.


Also, I fixed the EQ list to note what I actually carry on my person.


----------



## Telsar (May 30, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Well, he is kinda gender indiscriminate in the Realms; "his" true gender isn't known, but is referred to as male (probably because most of Mask's clerics are male). "He" has both male and female avatars (discounting the sword avatar that he used to have).




I probably subconsciously knew that, and that's where I got my "bright idea".  Haven't actually run a Forgotten Realms game in a while.  :\ 



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Okay, how does this sound:
> 
> *Masque*
> Deity of thievery, secrets, and shadows




Sounds perfect.  I like having creative players... saves me so much work.   And it gives me a devious idea or two about future plots.   I think Masque might have a major, yet majorly hidden, role in this campaign world.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 30, 2004)

Pretty much Lydia can have a connection to anyone who kills for a living.  Preferably without too much mutilation, but she can fix a lot of that.  So, Lydia might have been something of a "fangirl" for a while to anyone who left a lot of bodies in their wake.  She always appreciates having a lot of "partners" to choose from.  So while she may never have talked to that person directly, she would have always given subtle encouragement to any natural-born killer.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 30, 2004)

My god, Gwyn has a groupy.  Frightening, that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> So while she may never have talked to that person directly, she would have always given subtle encouragement to any natural-born killer.




Cool, sounds like are characters have never meet but should get along well enough...  He's of course skilled with the sword but if your talking of mass killings by constitution damage, and what better way for a mistress of the undead, then she should be a serious fan except for a] its a long time to wait, b] he doesn't really talk about carrier status.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 30, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> And it gives me a devious idea or two about future plots. I think Masque might have a major, yet majorly hidden, role in this campaign world.



Great! I love giving DM's ideas...

*Although the last time that happened, my rogue character ended up as the unwilling personal pet of Cyric... hmm...*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2004)

okay, more background information is up...  This could be considered final if need be or as I wrote it very opened it could be expanded upon to include others. 

Things of note I changed deity to Talona and I also changed alignment to reflect upon his “new found” faith.

As usually I’m stuck when it comes to surnames…  Why or why I cannot pick one is beyond me.  Anyhow any help on this would be appreciated…   

Isida, does your evil genius provide any insight into this?  

Power Attack is still there...  I haven't decided what to with it. 

Telsar, I shall email you the list of powers soon but I need to eat and such so it will be later tonight.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 30, 2004)

Possible surnames (that I just made up):  

Darcanda

Tash

Maldradorn

Relzak

Precando

Also, I have a question...  You say that his powers killed the one woman he loved, but then he learned to relish that same power.  It seems a very abrupt transition.  Did he perhaps go a little nuts when he realized what he had done and now desires to disease and destroy everyone's love, whether it is fleeting (as with a whore) or ever-lasting (as with a wife or girlfriend)?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Possible surnames (that I just made up)




Great!  I see more than a few of them there that I like. 



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Also, I have a question...  You say that his powers killed the one woman he loved, but then he learned to relish that same power.  It seems a very abrupt transition.




Yes, it does.   It wasn't quite planed like that but in the need for openness I summed up more than a few years in a single sentence. (right now it sums 5 years but I will probaly make him younger.)  

Once we figure if anyone, or anything needs to be added, I will expand upon that life. 



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Did he perhaps go a little nuts when he realized what he had done and now desires to disease and destroy everyone's love, whether it is fleeting (as with a whore) or ever-lasting (as with a wife or girlfriend)?




There's no doubting that his mind has been effected profoundly and most people will indeed see him as a little nuts but at the same time he can be quite grounded. 

As for why, well his reasons come with faith, something he didn't discover in any of his background that’s already written but consider it very likely that its a desire to spread the disease that he his ill-fated with and not simply an attack on love.   (if you check out his personality you see that he still holds some hope of finding someone but with his desire to see her live and survive the disease as he did its probably unlikely to ever happen but should give great insight into his mental state.)

Isida, anymore questions?  Or other things you would like to see addressed? 

Telsar, I just shot that email to you.


----------



## Telsar (May 30, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, I just shot that email to you.




And I responded.   In the email, I said I'd work up a more indivudalized power/god than Talona, and here's what I came up with:


*Bubophis
Lesser Deity (Neutral Evil)*  Bubophis is the god of plagues, and of the devastation and stagnation that plagues can cause.  He is often depicted as a swarm of disease-infected rats or bats, and his followers commonly revere these creatures.  Bubophis doesn’t want all creatures to die from disease; diseases are a living thing that are constantly needing new hosts to survive.  But he does desire a world crippled by plague, where sentient beings live in constant fear of contact with others, where progress, knowledge, and social development come to an abrupt end. A world where diseases are the dominant life, with the common creatures merely instruments for the diseases to travel.
Followers of Bubophis often allow themselves to be afflicted with minor diseases, particularly those that induce fevers, which they say produce visions of their deity’s desires.  Bubophis is believed to be fond of the diseases of vampirism and lycanthropy, and more than a few of his followers have these afflictions.
Followers of Pelor (the Sun God) find the “cult” of Bubophis very offensive, and eradicate them when able, generally through cleansing fire.
*Portfolios:* Disease, the Night, Swarms, Regression
*Cleric Domains: * Darkness (FR), Destruction, Evil, Suffering (FR), Travel
*Unholy Warrior Domains: * Corruption, Darkness, Disease


What do you think?  Could this be who your character venerates?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> And I responded.   In the email, I said I'd work up a more indivudalized power/god than Talona, and here's what I came up with.




Yeah I got it a few minutes ago when I work up...  Give me a few and I'll drop in the answer to the gift of darkness...  I think you get both, but I could indeed be wrong as I think it's completely open to interpretation.   

As for Bubophis he, *it*, looks awesome but I have questions though. 

If vampirism looked upon as a disease then what of other undead types that spread in much of the same way?

To a lesser extent, how is the undead looked upon?


----------



## Telsar (May 30, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If vampirism looked upon as a disease then what of other undead types that spread in much of the same way?
> 
> To a lesser extent, how is the undead looked upon?




Vampirism is generally only considered a disease by followers of Bubophis, and in fact it may have been vampires within the religion who promoted the concept for their own benefit.  As for other undead who spread their curse, most are either too supernatural to be considered a disease (Shadows, for instance) or the effect leaves the target too mentally impaired (Ghouls, with their constant desire to feed on flesh) for a worshipper to think it's a disease he should take on himself.  But they still see such creatures as a plague, one they wouldn't mind promoting if it left some people (especially themselves) still alive to spread other diseases.

They probably don't think much of other undead, except as they would all dead... their rotting flesh as a possible source of diseases for the living  (Hmmm... wonder if Lydia has had to make some Fortitude saves against that   )

Also remember... everything I've written about Bubophis is basically what the clergy teaches.  Individuals (such as yourself) might have slightly different ideas about what Bubophis desires and represents.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> But they still see such creatures as a plague, one they wouldn't mind promoting if it left some people (especially themselves) still alive to spread other diseases.



Makes sense to me. 

Anyhow after doing some reading and seeing the domains you will allow I think corruption and disease would be better...  

detect good, charisma modifier to saves, immunity to disease. (both natural and magical.)

Now I have a few questions on the above...  detect good is a great power but I think it would be better if Accalon was able to detect disease instead.

As for the immunity to disease it makes sense but can they lower this immunity to become infected with a disease?



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Also remember... everything I've written about Bubophis is basically what the clergy teaches.  Individuals (such as yourself) might have slightly different ideas about what Bubophis desires and represents.



I think it's close enough for him... 

Also I'm caught up in the IC thread and sense they've really haven't entered the house of ill repute I think it might be best if Accalon was already in there...  inspecting the wares as it where.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 30, 2004)

The immunity could simply be to the symptoms of the disease, rather than the disease itself; you suffer no ill effects, but are still infected.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2004)

oops, I forgot a few things... 

Only one Gift of Darkness.  I'll go with Contagion when the time comes. 

and do I need to work anyone into my background or not?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 30, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The immunity could simply be to the symptoms of the disease, rather than the disease itself; you suffer no ill effects, but are still infected.



In fact, this would seem to make the most sense based on Accalon's background.


----------



## Telsar (May 30, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Makes sense to me.
> 
> Anyhow after doing some reading and seeing the domains you will allow I think corruption and disease would be better...
> 
> ...




Detect disease doesn't really have a lot to do with Corruption, though.  I would let you exchange Pestilential Strike (the 1st level Disease power) for Detect Disease, if you wanted.

I don't know about the update, but the original book gives Dark Host as a Corruption power, which gives immunity to disease, but still makes you a carrier.  I think that's the concept they wanted; you basically still become infected, and are able to transmit disease, but you never take any damage from it.  Note: you'll still make Fortitude saves if infected, to find out how long a disease survives in your system. (Not counting the one you paid a feat for, of course.  That one's always running through your veins).



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Also I'm caught up in the IC thread and sense they've really haven't entered the house of ill repute I think it might be best if Accalon was already in there...  inspecting the wares as it where.




That's exactly how I pictured it.


----------



## Telsar (May 30, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> and do I need to work anyone into my background or not?




Yeah, otherwise I'm not sure why you'd tag along with them, when you could just, um, spread you're special brand of love around the brothel.  Either saying you're close to Alicia (who will be working for the brothel, and told to go with the party), or that you've had a previous connection with Lydia will work.  Perhaps at some point Lydia was involved with a vampire, who you knew through his worship of Bubophis.  Just an idea.  Go with whatever works best for everyone.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Detect disease doesn't really have a lot to do with Corruption, though.  I would let you exchange Pestilential Strike (the 1st level Disease power) for Detect Disease, if you wanted.



Hmmm, the issue with that is that Accalon would lose all of his "smite" abilites as Rotting Touch isn't a true smite abilites as you don't gain additional uses...   :\ 

So why don't we swap out the rotting touch for detect disease or make rotting touch gain additional uses?   



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> I don't know about the update, but the original book gives Dark Host as a Corruption power, which gives immunity to disease, but still makes you a carrier.[/quote
> 
> Well, you saw some of the the updates...  There updates for the rules only and lack alot of the fluff from the UNholy Warrior handbook.  In fact the Friends Update isn't really the whole unholy warroro's handbook, just the changes needed for 3.5 so I can see using a combination of the above.
> 
> ...


----------



## Telsar (May 30, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hmmm, the issue with that is that Accalon would lose all of his "smite" abilites as Rotting Touch isn't a true smite abilites as you don't gain additional uses...   :\
> 
> So why don't we swap out the rotting touch for detect disease or make rotting touch gain additional uses?
> 
> Sounds good, and it makes the feat count also.  I like this allot.   (will you allow him to fail a save on purpose to collect another disease?  Well until it’s run its course through his body.




If you want detect disease in place of rotting touch, that would be OK.  Rotting touch is much more useful, which is why I don't think it's a good idea to give it additional uses.

There's no way to willingly be more vulnerable to a disease, so you can't decide to fail the save to become infected (or to stay infected).  You could subject yourself to the source of the disease multiple times, however (You obviously will have to find someone who has a particular disease in order to contract it).  And even though you take no damage, whenever you _should_ take damage, you can tell you're infected.  Or if you get Detect Disease, you could tell that way.

You could also purchase any type of Con draining poison and drink it, which would lower your Fortitude save and make you more likely to get infected or stay infected.  Of course, that's going to lower your hit points as well, but if you *really* want someone's disease, that's a way to do it.

All this disease stuff is getting complicated.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> If you want detect disease in place of rotting touch, that would be OK.  Rotting touch is much more useful, which is why I don't think it's a good idea to give it additional uses.



Right now, yes it is indeed more useful, but without the added uses its not nearly as cool...  Besides damage that simply can't be cured easily is to cool. 

So yeah I swap Rotting Touch for Detect Disease.


----------



## Telsar (May 30, 2004)

Hey, Serpenteye.  Once you get your character Alicia done and put in the Rogue's Gallery, we can probably start/resume the in-character thread.

And Isida and Paxus, a question: still no word from Thomas Hobbes.  Do you think he perhaps just hasn't seen the thread?  Maybe when we restart, he'll see it bumped up in the Playing the Game forum, and rejoin.  I hope so, anyway.  Do you think I should NPC Rhesa for a bit, just to give him time to notice, or go ahead and figure out a way to have the character bow out?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2004)

Sorry didn't mean to hit enter...   



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> All this disease stuff is getting complicated.




Sorry I'm not trying to and I've always been in the habit of harming out all the details before the game starts...  Ask PA or Isidia for confermation if you need to. 

Anyhow, I'm not sure how much the extra disease will matter...  It might seem like a good idea but it would become dangerous as the long incubation period of Asteral's Doom makes it nearly impossible for a whore to remember one particular costumer and tracing the plague back to Accalon is going to be nearly impossible because of this.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 30, 2004)

I've posted the mechanical part of my character in the Rogues gallery, the RP-parts will be posted soon, please check and see if everything is correct. I'm not quite sure that I remember the particulars of the Half-Ogre template.


----------



## Telsar (May 30, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So yeah I swap Rotting Touch for Detect Disease.




The only place I know Detect Disease is at, is in Oriental Adventures.  Do you have that book, for the particulars?  I do, and can post the details if you need me to.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> And Isida and Paxus, a question: still no word from Thomas Hobbes.  Do you think he perhaps just hasn't seen the thread?




I know it wasn't address to me but I did go and bump the old OOC thread and the RG leaving a link to this thread.  

Now, I'm going to drop word to CS to have the old threads locked to avoid confusion.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> The only place I know Detect Disease is at, is in Oriental Adventures.  Do you have that book, for the particulars?  I do, and can post the details if you need me to.




Yeah I have it, I think the DC to make the knowledge check for the actually disease is rather high for someone who will never have healing skills.  

Would you be willing to allow that he could detect Asteral's Doom at will without the need for a roll?  (As long as everything else is within the norm of the spell.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> please check and see if everything is correct. I'm not quite sure that I remember the particulars of the Half-Ogre template.



I'm not sure where this template is to be honest...  (I guess I do own to many books now.   )

Anyhow you didn't account for her large size in her AC. (-1)


----------



## Telsar (May 30, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I've posted the mechanical part of my character in the Rogues gallery, the RP-parts will be posted soon, please check and see if everything is correct. I'm not quite sure that I remember the particulars of the Half-Ogre template.




You didn't   Unless there's another source for it besides Savage Species, Half-Ogres get +6 Str, -2 Dex, +2 Con, -2 Int, and -2 Cha.

Other corrections:
You took a base 16 Str, added 6 for half-ogre and came up with 24.  Should be 22.
Hit Points should be 24 (10(max 1st)+8(3/4 * 10=7.5,rounded up)+6
Bases saves for Reflex and Will should have been 0, making the totals +2 and +0
Reckless Attack: doesn't add to damage.  It adds to your chance to hit.  Up to -5 AC for +5 to hit for 1 round
Large and in Charge is only usable with an Attack of Opportunity from someone entering your threatened area.
You should also list that Half-Ogres get Darkvision 60 feet, and Giant-Blood.  They also get +4 natural armor, making your AC 21.

And of course, there will be other corrections based on how the abilities above should have been modified, and based on the Str being 22, not 24.


----------



## Telsar (May 30, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm not sure where this template is to be honest...  (I guess I do own to many books now.   )
> 
> Anyhow you didn't account for her large size in her AC. (-1)




Oops, that was a correction I missed.  You didn't count the modifer for your attack rolls, either.

And Brother Shatterstone, yes you automatically identify Asteral's Doom.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 31, 2004)

I updated T'aria so that three of her daggers were made of special materials and deducted the GP amount from my total. I also had forgotten to add languages to the character sheet. 

Also, I was thinking - T'aria could easily be in the town that the PC's are currently in to resupply, and look for a way to make some cash (since she is broke). Having just left her hometown a month ago and being on the road ever since, she was also in the mood for some contemporary comforts, as traveling is not her favorite activity. While 'shopping' after dark, she spies the Gwyn and the others. She decides to follow them to see what they are up to, because Gwyn may have a lead on a job... and at the very least, it would be nice to have some conversation with someone of like station (instead of the lesser races). 

Also, did I read correctly in that the game may be starting soon?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> And Brother Shatterstone, yes you automatically identify Asteral's Doom.




Sweet, I updated Accalon’s sheet to include this. 

Also I talked to GFA, and she's game for are characters knowing each other before hand, so if this will help you go for it.  

We'll need to expend upon this but this is the basics, Accalon has done strong arm work for her guild and that T'aria was her contact.  She would have no real idea of his diseased nature but has been around him long enough to know of his unusually perversion for whores...  

Obviously she could be in the house waiting for him while he inspected the wares. 

Does that help any?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 31, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sweet, I updated Accalon’s sheet to include this.
> 
> Also I talked to GFA, and she's game for are characters knowing each other before hand, so if this will help you go for it.
> 
> ...



I'm not in the guild anymore, and this isn't the same city, but I could have traveled with you when I left town (since you tend not to stick around too long anyway, you could have decided to travel on at that time too). 'Course, she probably wouldn't tell you she was running from the guild.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> 'Course, she probably wouldn't tell you she was running from the guild.



Correct, traveling is never an issue when it comes to Accolon.   Nor would he have thought to ask why you had left...

Besides watching her get on the horse would have been payment enough for any trouble incurred.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 31, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Besides watching her get on the horse would have been payment enough for any trouble incurred.





I'm gonna git _you _one of these times....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I'm gonna git _you _one of these times....



Well I guess that would beat the half-ogress...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 31, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well I guess that would beat the half-ogress...



Hard to tell with that one.... goat legs and all... ya might be better off with Lydia.


----------



## Telsar (May 31, 2004)

OK, so Accalon and T'aria know each other, that's very helpful.   I saw T'aria as just happening by the brothel and seeing Gwyn enter (T'aria is still going to be connected to Gwyn, right?), but perhaps she's coming there to rendezvous with Accalon, and sees Gwyn enter.  She might think her two "friends" (not sure whether T'aria considers either a friend, really) are about to get in a fight, knowing Accalon's inside.

And yes, we'll start very soon.  I'll probably make the first post tomorrow, after I post some guidelines on how I'd like things posted, how long I'll wait before NPCing people, etc.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 31, 2004)

T'aria is still connected with Gwyn, and Bro Shatterstone and I are hammering out the rest of the history now. She would probably be on her way ro rendezvous with Accalon and sees Gwyn and crew enter the brothel. 

T'aria really doesn't have any friends, per sae, but Gwyn and Accalon are probably the closest she's ever going to get - they are both very useful to her, thus thought of as highly as she ever thinks of anyone.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 31, 2004)

Just as a note, I cannot post until Tuesday due to computer access.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> T'aria is still connected with Gwyn, and Bro Shatterstone and I are hammering out the rest of the history now. She would probably be on her way ro rendezvous with Accalon and sees Gwyn and crew enter the brothel.




Okay here is the breakdown...

T'aria hired Gwyn to kill her mentor sometime in the past, I think that they worked on other things also, and then hired Accalon to do some strong arm work and by chance, or maybe she asked not to sure on this part, they ended up traveling together.

They’ve traveled together for a few months now and through numerous towns…  They don’t trust each other very far, Accalon knows of her fiendish nature, but they do realize that there better off together than separate.   Basically they look at each other with a certain amount of apathy, she doesn’t questions why he’s so interested in whores and he doesn’t question why she so interested in traveling with him with no destination in mind.  (If she does have one he's never bothered to ask.)


----------



## Telsar (May 31, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Just as a note, I cannot post until Tuesday due to computer access.




I'll make the first post tomorrow, but won't continue until everyone involved has had the chance to respond, so Tuesday is fine.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Just as a note, I cannot post until Tuesday due to computer access.




It's okay, not your fault and we'll make sure not to go to far without you. 

Telsar, those threads I bumped are now locked so if there still around they have no where to go now except here.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 31, 2004)

Yo!

Thanks for the link, Brother Shatterstone.

I'm interested in resuming, and now I'll go read the rest of this thread so I know what's going on.


----------



## Telsar (May 31, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Yo!
> 
> Thanks for the link, Brother Shatterstone.
> 
> I'm interested in resuming, and now I'll go read the rest of this thread so I know what's going on.




Woo hoo!  Fantastic!  Welcome aboard.  Well, you were an original player, so welcome *back* aboard.   I'm glad you can play... I think they may have needed some non-evil glue to hold them together.  Please copy your character to the new Rogues Gallery thread when you get a chance

There's a lot to read in this thread   BTW, early on, I asked so I'll ask again in case you miss in the rereading:  Aeweth is just a cover ID, right?  Not a split personality?  And was there or is there a "real" Aeweth?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 31, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay here is the breakdown...
> 
> T'aria hired Gwyn to kill her mentor sometime in the past, I think that they worked on other things also, and then hired Accalon to do some strong arm work and by chance, or maybe she asked not to sure on this part, they ended up traveling together.
> 
> They’ve traveled together for a few months now and through numerous towns… They don’t trust each other very far, Accalon knows of her fiendish nature, but they do realize that there better off together than separate.  Basically they look at each other with a certain amount of apathy, she doesn’t questions why he’s so interested in whores and he doesn’t question why she so interested in traveling with him with no destination in mind. (If she does have one he's never bothered to ask.)



Hired you on behalf of the thieves' guild, but otherwise right on target.


----------



## Telsar (May 31, 2004)

Now that we’re ready to begin (I think), let’s reintroduce the Puppy-Kicking PCs (in alphabetical order):

*Accalon Darcanda*, Male Human Unholy Warrior (CE), played by Brother Shatterstone
*Alicia Gildenzee*, Female Half-Ogre Fighter (CE), played by Serpenteye
*Gwyn ap Fomor*, Male Half-Fiend Ranger (CE), played by Praxus Asclepius
*Lydia Shardweaver*, Female Human Cleric of Wee Jas (LE), played by Isida Kep’Tukari
*Rhesa/Aeweth*, Female Aasimar Cleric of Olidammara (CN), played by Thomas Hobbes
*T’aria*, Female Half-Fiend Rogue (No alignment?, probably CE), played by Goddess FallenAngel

Being introduced very shortly:
*Aligor Thunderaxe*, Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian (CE), played by Fangor the Fierce


*Playing guidelines:*

The following guidelines are just the way this DM would like to run things, but everything is open to debate.  Comments and opinions are very welcome.


The DM will make all die rolls, and will hopefully remember to always show those die rolls in OOC comments.  Feel free to keep track of all the rolls and tell me if my dice are loaded. 

I would like players to start their in-character posts with their character’s name, gender, race, and class on the first line, so no one has trouble remembering who is playing who.

Spoken words should be in quotes, thoughts in italics, and Out-Of-Character info in brackets.  Any modifiers to rolls you want me to be sure to use should be put in OOC comments.

I’ll generally be writing in third person, present tense (“Accalon sees...”, instead of “you saw” ), and if everyone did the same, it would probably help with the story.

If I need a character to respond to something in order to advance the story, I’ll wait 72 hours from the time he/she needed to respond, and then I’ll NPC the character as simply as possible to keep things moving.  If anyone knows they can’t be available for more than 3 days, telling us in advance will help, and we’ll figure out how to work around it.


Character Death:
I consider role-playing games as story-telling (and this seems especially true in PBP games).  Characters in stories never perish unless their authors think it helps with the story, and I’d like to do the same here.  This means that no player character will die unless his/her player feels the death makes sense, and that it will advance the story.  Of course, the characters don’t know this, and should be role-played with a healthy fear of their own demise.  To help encourage this role-playing, any time you would die by the rules (from taking HP damage, taking Con damage, death spells, etc.) you are instead “dying”, and take a permanent loss of –2 to one randomly selected ability.  This loss can’t be recovered by any means.
This rule can also apply to important NPCs, but since the players are part-writers of the story, if their characters were trying to kill the NPC, then the NPC will be probably be dead.

Death and Dying:
I’ll use a slightly modified version of the Death and Dying rules from Unearthed Arcana.  Basically, these rules state that your hit points never drop below 0.  When you take damage that brings you to 0 HPs, you make a Fortitude save to determine if you are disabled and conscious, dying and unconscious, or “dead” (which with the above rule will actually be a permanent –2 ability loss, and dying and unconscious).  While dying, more Fortitude saves are made to either get worse (ability loss), stay the same, or become stable, and while stable still more saves are made to get worse (be dying again), stay stable, or wake up.  I can post the full details of what DCs these Fortitude checks are made at if anyone wants.  Unlike the Unearthed Arcana rules, any strenuous activity or standard action made while being disabled causes you to be dying (no Fortitude save to avoid).

Experience:
I have no idea how to do this in a PBP game.  In my table top games, I give a flat 150 XP x Party level per gaming session to all characters, which means they advance a level every 6.6667 games.  But I’m not sure how much PBPing would be considered “a session”.  We might just do this very informally… when the majority feel it’s time to advance (through OOC discussion), then it will happen.  Preferrably only after characters have fully utilized the abilities they have at their current level.


OK, that’s about it.  As I said, I’d like to hear comments on any of this if you have any problems with it.

Tomorrow I’ll resume the IC thread, and you can start jumping in.  I probably won’t respond to it again, though, until everyone’s had a chance to speak up, but continuous roleplaying between characters will be fine.  Except for poor T’aria... she’s outside and can’t really roleplay unless she comes inside or waits for everyone to leave again.  So, I probably will respond to T’aria’s actions until she gets with the party.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 31, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *T’aria*, Female Half-Fiend Rogue (No alignment?, probably CE), played by Goddess FallenAngel



Opps, sorry - I had it in there, but it was listed right before the classes I have and was hard to see. I put in a more noticable place. I have T'aria as NE, as she is really only interested in herself and is capable of cold calculation and planning (kinda different then I see CE).



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Tomorrow I’ll resume the IC thread, and you can start jumping in. I probably won’t respond to it again, though, until everyone’s had a chance to speak up, but continuous roleplaying between characters will be fine. Except for poor T’aria... she’s outside and can’t really roleplay unless she comes inside or waits for everyone to leave again. So, I probably will respond to T’aria’s actions until she gets with the party.



Actually, T'aria will probably head inside - depending on your intial post, of course. I had thought maybe she would be out skulking around (perhaps bar-hopping  ), notice Gwyn, and follow him out of curiosity. She would probably head in after the other PCs, just to head off (or at least watch) any potental confrontation between Accalon and Gwyn & crew.  

Also, if important, I have placed the character history involving Accalon as the last paragraph in my character history section in the RG thread.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 31, 2004)

All right, I've reached the end.  Now I'll re-post the character in the new RG thread, read the new character's backrounds in the RG thread, and try and find the old IC thread.

To answer your question Aeweth is entirely a created cover identity.  Rhesa's not crazy, although if she hangs out with Gwyn long enough she may well be.  I cannot _tell_ you how it felt to read of the conspirings between T'aria and Gwyn.  Poor Rhesa.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 31, 2004)

All you have to do is  stop looking so innocent, embrace your superhuman nature, and feed a couple puppies live to piranhas, and Gwyn won't look at you quite so much like a giant Snickers bar.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 31, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> All you have to do is stop looking so innocent, embrace your superhuman nature, and feed a couple puppies live to piranhas, and Gwyn won't look at you quite so much like a giant Snickers bar.



*LMAO*  

Hmm... see, that's the problem, Mr. Hobbs - if you look innocent around a couple of half-fiends, especially one like Gwyn, you're going to have problems.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 31, 2004)

Paxus- What she said.  Heh.

Yes, before too long, Rhesa is going to realize that her current disguise, donned to protect herself, is the equivalent of trying to hide in a bear pit covered in honey.  She'll doubtlessly be forced to drop it or modify it sooner rather than later.

As an additional twist, and in the spirit of tying people's backgrounds together:

I'm unclear who is from which city, but T'aria and Rhesa share a career in a thieves' guild.  Things would be quite interesting if T'aria recognized Rhesa, or vice versa (when and if T'aria makes a spot check to see through Rhesa's disguise)


----------



## Telsar (May 31, 2004)

Hey everyone, just put my first post in the IC thread.  The Puppy-Kicking PCs are back at work. 

Fangor the Fierce: as soon as you're back online, post a message here and I'll write you into the story.

Mac Nac Feegle: if you're still observing this thread, we currently have 7 players, and the maximum I was going for was 8, so if you want to submit a character background for approval, go right ahead.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 31, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, just put my first post in the IC thread.  The Puppy-Kicking PCs are back at work.
> 
> Fangor the Fierce: as soon as you're back online, post a message here and I'll write you into the story.




Aligor is ready to go!!!  I am back at my computer, long weekend!!!  Just a note for everyone and especially the DM, I only have the core books, so all this mention of different feats/skills/whatever is a little foreign to me, but I can keep up.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, just put my first post in the IC thread.  The Puppy-Kicking PCs are back at work.




Posted. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Mac Nac Feegle: if you're still observing this thread, we currently have 7 players, and the maximum I was going for was 8, so if you want to submit a character background for approval, go right ahead.



You might want to hold off on this...  One of the older players might find the link...  It is a federal holiday in the states today so it might be a inactive board as lots of people travel this weekend. 

TH, I'm rather glad that you found the place...  I have a feeling that Accalon will be intrested in Rhesa/Aeweth.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 31, 2004)

My chew toy! Mine!  You can't have any!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> My chew toy! Mine!  You can't have any!



 

Edit: figured out what you meant... 

As always I think that's for the lady to decide...   

Telsar, your rules look fine, as for leveling in a PbP its really hard to know when you should.  Just go with your gut and realize that we're never going to kill enough badguys to make a level...    (Lots of RP XP.)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 31, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> I'm unclear who is from which city, but T'aria and Rhesa share a career in a thieves' guild. Things would be quite interesting if T'aria recognized Rhesa, or vice versa (when and if T'aria makes a spot check to see through Rhesa's disguise)



That would be interesting - especially if each was unaware that the other had left the guild.  I say we go with that! It would be easy to recognize T'aria, she's too vain to try to hide her face, even though she is attempting to hide from the thieves' guild.

I didn't have a city listed, 'cause I didn't know what part of my background would be tied into other people's, so I avoided mention of a city name (other than it being a port city).


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 31, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> My chew toy! Mine! You can't have any!



Now now boys, let's not fight - if you two can't share, than Accalon is just going to have to find someone else. Really Accalon, Gwyn laid claim to her first, you just have to respect that decision.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Really Accalon, Gwyn laid claim to her first, you just have to respect that decision.




Fine...    How did I get stuck with Miss Ghoat's Legs?  :\


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 31, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Fine...  How did I get stuck with Miss Ghoat's Legs? :\



I'm still asking Masque how I got stuck with all the sexual deviants? I mean, really...    

*and who is this POW MIA person and why is he posting on this thread?*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2004)

Telsar, oh yeah I forgot to ask...  Did my in character post format look okay?

Also I'm dropping Accalon’s age... probably 18 to 19.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 31, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> *and who is this POW MIA person and why is he posting on this thread?*




Who are you talking about?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I'm still asking Masque how I got stuck with all the sexual deviants? I mean, really...



Pardon me?  but I think Accalon is normal for this group...    



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> *and who is this POW MIA person and why is he posting on this thread?*



Yeah I know, but once a year on a holiday isn't the same thing as twice a day or weekly... 

I honestly can't fathom anyone being upset with it but if someone is please say so and I'll go back to my ugly mug.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 31, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah I know, but once a year on a holiday isn't the same thing as twice a day or weekly...
> 
> I honestly can't fathom anyone being upset with it but if someone is please say so and I'll go back to my ugly mug.




Slap himself!  That's what I get for being a drunken dwarf!!!  This looks like a very creative group af gamers here.  Just wanted to say it will be a pleasure to slay with you all!  I just hope Aligor doesn't get too hungry and try out his cannibalism on the group....  OOPS, did I say that out loud?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 31, 2004)

Sorry for the joke....  Of course I have no problem with the avatar. My father and all of my uncles were in the service, and one of my uncles was a POW. It was more of a jab towards Bro Shatterstone about changing his avatar, not the subject (he did the same thing last time I changed mine).


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 31, 2004)

See all the grief I save myself by not using an avatar?  Besides, if I did, someone would ask me why an obviously Irish avatar was being used for a Roman character name, and there'd be sharp words, and stabbing, and . . .


Hey, this avatar idea seems to have merit!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Sorry for the joke....




Of course it was and no one, least of I, was offended.   You owe me anyhow after the teasing I give you.  

PA, I’ve often wondered what your user name means...  I know it's Latin but since where on subject...  What does it mean?


----------



## Telsar (May 31, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, oh yeah I forgot to ask...  Did my in character post format look okay?
> 
> Also I'm dropping Accalon’s age... probably 18 to 19.




Format looks good.  Before the first combat, I'll probably make out a Word Document with all of your character sheets in my format, just for my personal use, so players making characters in different formats doesn't hurt anything, as long as I can find everything.  And it looks like I can with yours.

18-19 is fine.  It does make your transition from mourning what you did to Morgan to revelling in doing it to everyone else even more sudden, though.  I think someone earlier mentioned you might have snapped, and you're a little nuts, and this promotes that idea.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 31, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> See all the grief I save myself by not using an avatar? Besides, if I did, someone would ask me why an obviously Irish avatar was being used for a Roman character name, and there'd be sharp words, and stabbing, and . . .
> 
> 
> Hey, this avatar idea seems to have merit!



Calm down, Brutus.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> so players making characters in different formats doesn't hurt anything, as long as I can find everything.



Well that is good to know, but I was auctally meaning my IC post.  



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> 18-19 is fine.  It does make your transition from mourning what you did to Morgan to revelling in doing it to everyone else even more sudden, though.



Some people pin and some people moan…  Honestly at the age he was a lot is going on in the mind, and I’m a firm believer that sanity can be lost in a single incident.  Seeing his beloved die cause of him could snap anyone’s sanity…

Anyhow based upon who he is and what he does I never once would have considered him sane…


----------



## Telsar (May 31, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well that is good to know, but I was auctally meaning my IC post.




Oops, I misunderstood.  Yeah, looks good.  The green dialogue stands out, and is easy to read; OOC clearly labelled.  I like.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Oops, I misunderstood.  Yeah, looks good.  The green dialogue stands out, and is easy to read; OOC clearly labelled.  I like.




Cool.   I'm not rushing ya but do you see any update happing today?   (I figure there would need to be some negation going on.)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 31, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> PA, I’ve often wondered what your user name means...  I know it's Latin but since where on subject...  What does it mean?




Paxus simply means peace; Asclepius was, if I recall, a notable physician and philosopher.  It's the name of a character in a pseudo-Roman campaign I played, a very hotheaded half-Irish bard very sensitive about his heritage.  Not my most memorable character, but the one with the best name.


----------



## Telsar (May 31, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool.   I'm not rushing ya but do you see any update happing today?   (I figure there would need to be some negation going on.)




I wanted to give Isida a chance to join in (supposedly tomorrow) before I do anything else in the brothel, just in case Lydia's actions affect anyone's activities.  Figured it was better to at least post the first thing now, in case there are people who can post today and not tomorrow.  Hopefully things will go fast on days that everyone's around.  True, Lydia's actions _probably_ wouldn't affect your negotiations, but you never know.  She might show the place so much disdain that the girl decides to give up whoring.


----------



## Telsar (May 31, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Aligor is ready to go!!!  I am back at my computer, long weekend!!!  Just a note for everyone and especially the DM, I only have the core books, so all this mention of different feats/skills/whatever is a little foreign to me, but I can keep up.




Just using the core books for any given character is fine.  I just like to give access to other feats and classes and such if the player has the book with the details in it.  You can make completely adequate and interesting characters just from the PHB.

I have a Word Document file I use in my tabletop games that lists feats from a number of different sources, with short descriptions (generally enough to know how the feat works and what it's prerequisites are).  If you'd like to see it, to see if there's anything you might want for your character, write me at telsar@mchsi.com and I'll give you access to it.  But it only contains feats from a dozen or so sources... there's probably 100 or more books out there with feats in them.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Not my most memorable character, but the one with the best name.




Very cool, Thanks!   And it doesn't sound like a horrible character. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> She might show the place so much disdain that the girl decides to give up whoring.



  If you say so.   I doubt it will happen but it's probably for the best...  

FYI: My posting tomorrow will be slower than today...  I got to go back to work. 

Edit: looks like negation got interrupted anyhow...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 31, 2004)

Not really, Bro Shatterstone - you could always choose to ignore T'aria. It's not like you probably haven't done so before, I am sure.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Not really, Bro Shatterstone - you could always choose to ignore T'aria. It's not like you probably haven't done so before, I am sure.



And be rude in front of all the charming ladies?  I think not!  

I shouldn't have stopped to eat though...  You posted again before I could.  

Oh well it mostly makes sense but sort of consider my post an in-between  yours and that it also takes place before and after PA's.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 31, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> And be rude in front of all the charming ladies? I think not!
> 
> I shouldn't have stopped to eat though... You posted again before I could.
> 
> Oh well it mostly makes sense but sort of consider my post an in-between yours and that it also takes place before and after PA's.



I just hopped on while dinner was being cooked. Funny timing. 

A little bit out of order isn't a big deal, I am sure.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I just hopped on while dinner was being cooked. Funny timing.



I thought you only burnt dinner...? 



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> A little bit out of order isn't a big deal, I am sure.



Oh its no big deal and I've seen quite worse.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 31, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I thought you only burnt dinner...?



My roommate decided to cook. *L* Funny about that, considering yesterday...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> My roommate decided to cook. *L* Funny about that, considering yesterday...



Good girl!  That's sounds allot like how I got out of helping out with housework...  You just do it wrong and wrong again and eventually they decided it’s not worth the trouble to teach you.

Lucky, my wife never trusted me to do the laundry so it was rather an inexpensive lesson... 

I do take the trash out cause I am a nice guy after all.


----------



## Cepter (Jun 1, 2004)

*Coming in late*

My fault for not checking the OOC board with any kind of regularity. I'm still interested in playing, unless you've filled to capacity, in which case I can back out, since I'm palying in other odds and ends.

I'll probably need a day to catch up on the OOC stuff, so let me know by tommorow and I should be able to get something up in the evening.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 1, 2004)

Cepter said:
			
		

> My fault for not checking the OOC board with any kind of regularity. I'm still interested in playing, unless you've filled to capacity, in which case I can back out, since I'm palying in other odds and ends.
> 
> I'll probably need a day to catch up on the OOC stuff, so let me know by tommorow and I should be able to get something up in the evening.




You're definitely in.  All original players are invited back, so good to have you.    There's a new Rogue's Gallery you can copy your character to when you get the chance.  I just realized I haven't checked your character sheet, I only did the 3 I'd heard were available, so I'll do that in the next day or so, but you don't have to wait on that to resume in the IC thread.

I think that a new character, Aligor Thunderaxe, was decided to have a connection to your character; you had worked together in the past.  He was going to be introduced by your character leaving and suggesting him to replace you, but now maybe you can just suggest him to join.  I don't remember if there were any details on the connection... it either wasn't elaborated on, or is in the OOC thread or in Aligor's background.  Maybe you can discuss it with Fangor the Fierce (Aligor's player) and flesh it out.  When you post in the IC thread, and it looks like a good time to introduce Aligor (like when everyone leaves the brothel), your character knows that he likes to hang out at the Rusty Guts tavern.

And again, welcome back aboard.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 1, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> (like when everyone leaves the brothel)




Kicking and screaming, mind you.    Without a doubt kicking and screaming...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 1, 2004)

Meh.  Pay for five minutes; we'll give you that much time, if you insist loudly and whinily enough.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 1, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Meh.  Pay for five minutes; we'll give you that much time, if you insist loudly and whinily enough.




Well that later is about guaranteed...   This is what he lives for you know and as long as there is one undiseased whore he’s going to be interested in staying…    

T'aria, of course is use to this so she probably has someway to get him to leave...    (Minus blows or threatening to burn the place down with him in it.)

Cepter, welcome back or welcome aboard.   (Which ever you feel is appropriate.)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 1, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> T'aria, of course is use to this so she probably has someway to get him to leave...  (Minus blows or threatening to burn the place down with him in it.)



Bluff and Diplomacy?  'Course, she usually spends a good deal of time in some tavern drinking, but hey, they just closed.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 1, 2004)

Well, they announced that they were closing.  Dear Mr. Thunderaxe appears to disapprove of that plan.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 1, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Bluff and Diplomacy?




I don't know you tell me...


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 1, 2004)

Well, hello! Looks like this game has risen from the grave -- how very appropriate...

Alev's still in. My post frequency is down to about 2-3 times a week lately, so if that's going to slow people down, I'm willing to bow out. Otherwise, let's get sinister.

(Oh, and seeing as there's nine pages o' stuff going on, and I reaaally don't have time to browse it all, if there's anything important I'm missing, please lemme know.)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 1, 2004)

The new RG thread is here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=89485. Telsar wanted all the old players to move their character sheets to this new thread.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 1, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Well, hello! Looks like this game has risen from the grave -- how very appropriate...
> 
> Alev's still in. My post frequency is down to about 2-3 times a week lately, so if that's going to slow people down, I'm willing to bow out. Otherwise, let's get sinister.
> 
> (Oh, and seeing as there's nine pages o' stuff going on, and I reaaally don't have time to browse it all, if there's anything important I'm missing, please lemme know.)




Good to have you, GP.  Coolness, that makes 5 of the originals.   The only posts in this OOC thread that are probably important to read is the 1st one (obviously), and post #125 with my playing guidelines.  Of course, that's just your conceited DM telling you to read his stuff.  Lots of other interesting interaction between the players, old and new, which could give you ideas on their characters' backgrounds and personality.

2-3 times a week should be OK.  Anytime I need you to respond and you aren't able to for 72 hours (3 days), I'll NPC you as briefly as possible to keep the story going.  As long as you're OK with that, then everything should be fine.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 1, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Oh, and seeing as there's nine pages o' stuff going on, and I reaaally don't have time to browse it all, if there's anything important I'm missing, please lemme know.




Naw, this is an evil game and what you don't know could be good for my character...  

TH, hey was this my character...?   



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> To Rhesa, though, it's all old hat. She's almost too busy sticking close to Lydia, being terrified of Gwyn, and being a combination of curious and replused by the half-ogre guard to see the fresh-faced young boy fumbling at a prostitute.




If so it's a very apt description, though he looks older than he sounds, but there one small issue he’s wearing a cloak with the hood up so I doubt you can make out those types of details.  No need to correct it just an FYI.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 1, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Naw, this is an evil game and what you don't know could be good for my character...




Well, to ask the proverbial question....That would make a total of nine characters in this game now.  Are we all going to continue with nine characters?  I would hate to see someone have to leave, but I can see nine characters as a bit much.  Unless our fearless DM can handle all nine...


----------



## Telsar (Jun 1, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Well, to ask the proverbial question....That would make a total of nine characters in this game now.  Are we all going to continue with nine characters?  I would hate to see someone have to leave, but I can see nine characters as a bit much.  Unless our fearless DM can handle all nine...




I won't kick anyone out that I said could be in, so nine will be OK.  I'll even go with 12 if we can get the other 3 original players to come back.   I'll just be a little less inclined to wait on a response from everyone with this many players.  Now, if the _characters_ would find being in a group of nine as being too much, they could split up, and each group do their own thing.  But I'll still run it.

Um... and what in the world makes you think I'm fearless?  Your guys' characters scare the heck out of me


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 1, 2004)

Why are you afraid of the characters?  Remember, we're the ones who came up with them . . .


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 1, 2004)

... so Telsar should be more afraid of us.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 1, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Um... and what in the world makes you think I'm fearless?  Your guys' characters scare the heck out of me




You should be.     I shot ya an email about an hour or so ago...  but I suspect I'm going to be sending you another one also.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2004)

Just reposting something from the other thread.

Gwyn - "So angry, Bright Star? No worries, your anger and hunger for blood will serve you well. There are many that deserve your kind of brilliant pain, if only to bring them to the peace of death. You and I can work well together."

~Gwyn's propensity for violence doesn't really phase Lydia. The more he kills the more bodies she has to... work with.

Nyos - "Brother under the skin, eh? I see you know Death's ways, and the ways she can help you. I can help you too."

~As a fellow death-worshipper and as one that shares a common background of abusive siblings, Lydia would get along fairly well with Nyos.

Sunedilar - "A fine and stoic man. Quite reliable, with few vices, and doesn't object to certain necessary practices. Devoted to his causes... yes, you'd be an excellent bodyguard."

~Since Sunedilar seems to be the kind of person who would be unperturbed by some of Lydia's actions, he seems like a decent sort to travel with. She also would be appreciative of his strength and battle prowess.

Dulanse - "A bit aloof, aren't you Pretty Bird? Never let anyone do the dirty work? Shirk your duty and explode when someone tells you otherwise? How can you know anything unless you experience it for yourself?"

~Dulanse's arrogance puts her off, as it reminds her of one of her brothers. 

Alev Pure - "A veritable Peacock I should think. Your affections will be your downfall some day. All one would have to do would be to replace your rice powder with poison and you would cheerfully go the grave with a smooth and pretty face."

~While Alev's interest in the occasional murder is mildly interesting, Lydia has a distrust for any handsome men. His lack of emotion disturbs her.

Rhesa/Aeweth - "Flighty little child; heart of a feather, mind of a spring breeze, head in the clouds, and feet far off the ground. You don't know the kind of power you can receive if you just open yourself up to it and take it into you. If you dance long enough on your knife-edge of morality then you will surely be cut. I can offer you an easy slide into darkness..."

~Though Lydia essentially considers Aeweth to be harmless, she feels she could be a great force to further many causes, if she just stopped tip-toeing around the issue and plunged right in.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 1, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Now, if the _characters_ would find being in a group of nine as being too much, they could split up, and each group do their own thing.  But I'll still run it.




I'm fine either way; I'm hoping that giving the number of returning players that this game is stable...  I've seen larger parties so it doesn't really bug me, but if the others want to break up all I ask that it makes IC sense...    (but you seem to be on top of that too.)



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Just reposting something from the other thread.




Mind if I ask what for?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2004)

Well, Lydia has pet names for over half of the original group, and I didn't want to forget them.  She'll probably come up with nicknames for the rest of you too.  Goddess' character will probably be "Thorn Queen" or just "Queen," for example.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 1, 2004)

Ooh, I'm royalty now. (Won't that just go to T'aria's head. *L*)

Although it is more of a headband than a crown - it doesn't really go all around the head.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 1, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well, Lydia has pet names for over half of the original group, and I didn't want to forget them.




Ahhh yeah, that makes perfect sense and good call on T'aria's pet name. 



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Ooh, I'm royalty now. (Won't that just go to T'aria's head. *L*)




And yours...


----------



## Telsar (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey all,

Just letting you know my next IC post will be Madame Brie's arrival, which will require a lot of exposition, since it should mainly be Dulanse talking with her (since he knows her), and then she has to explain what she'd like you to do.  Don't have time to write all that right now, but should be up by tonight.  Yes, at last, a plotline will rear it's ugly head 

Serpenteye: I'm a little confused on who Alicia is "flirting" with.  There aren't any male clerics (priests) in the party.  If you meant Accalon, he's an Unholy Warrior, and probably doesn't verbally promote his religion (although I guess, in a sense, he "spreads" it   ), so you probably wouldn't see him as religious.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 1, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Just letting you know my next IC post will be Madame Brie's arrival, which will require a lot of exposition, since it should mainly be Dulanse talking with her (since he knows her), and then she has to explain what she'd like you to do.



Sweet take your time, besides I would like to see Alev, guilt puppy, have a chance to reply anyhow....   Who knows maybe the Madame will have a situation to deal with...  Though it shouldn't come to blows.



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Serpenteye: I'm a little confused on who Alicia is "flirting" with. If you meant Accalon, he's an Unholy Warrior, and probably doesn't verbally promote his religion, so you probably wouldn't see him as religious.




He shouldn't, I'm sure he has an evil aura of a low level paladin but I don’t see to many good paladin in the group who could detect that little aura.   To be honest he probably doesn’t even have a unholy symbol on him, at this level there no need for one and it could cause all sort of issues if found.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 2, 2004)

I said Madame Brie would tell you what she wanted, but I decided to break it up so I don't have 10 paragraphs of exposition in one message.  Someone ask her what she wants, please. 

A question to DMs of PBP games- do you find yourself ending a lot of messages with NPCs almost leaving.  I've only posted 4-5 times, and it's already happened 3 times already.  When it's time for an NPC to leave, I have to make it the last thing happening and make them not quite get out the door, to give PCs the opportunity to stop them and roleplay with them, if they want.  Oh well, either a side effect of the PBP effect, or my inability to write creatively.


And here are some possible corrections needed to characters (tell me if I'm wrong):

Serpenteye:  Alicia's MW Greatsword I calculate the attack bonus to be +8 (+2 BAB, +6 Str, +1 MW, -1 Large), and you have down +10

Cepter:  Hit Points are max first, 3/4 (round up) thereafter, so Sunedilar's HPs should be 29 (10(1st)+8(2nd)+8(3rd)+3(Con))
I total your skill points at 30 ( (2+2(Int))*6(3rd level) + 6(human)), and it looks like you spent 22

Guilt Puppy: I get your total skill points as 56  (8+2(Int))*5(2nd Rog) + (4+2)(Ari)), and it looks like you spent 52
Also, I have a house rule I use in my tabletop games I'll let you use, if you want.  The NPC Classes are generally much less useful than PC classes, so, in the case of Aristocrat, you can count 2 levels in it as 1 level for fitting in the campaign, so if you want you can be Ari2/Rog2.  This is effectively the same as getting a -1 Level Adjustment (as long as you have 2 levels of Aristocrat).  If you do this, you also will be 4 hit dice, and therefore will get your ability bonus.  If this is all too complicated, then just skip it, but if you want to add another level of Aristocrat, you can.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 2, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> A question to DMs of PBP games- do you find yourself ending a lot of messages with NPCs almost leaving. I've only posted 4-5 times, and it's already happened 3 times already. When it's time for an NPC to leave, I have to make it the last thing happening and make them not quite get out the door, to give PCs the opportunity to stop them and roleplay with them, if they want. Oh well, either a side effect of the PBP effect, or my inability to write creatively.



I think it is a side effect of pbp. I have only just started my pbp game, so I can't give you any advice (I'm about as new to it as you are).    It is quite different from DMming tabletop, is it not?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Someone ask her what she wants, please.



Can't busy... 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> A question to DMs of PBP games- do you find yourself ending a lot of messages with NPCs almost leaving.




While not a DM myself, I lack many of the skills, I can say I've honestly studied allot of them…  It’s a byproduct of RPGs to be honest; PbP just shows and highlights this flaw more.  An NPC for the most part is only there to react to the PCs.  Honestly that’s all there for, they might be attacking them but this is simply a reaction to the environment. (Or at least it should be.)

As for ways to keep this from happing, simply think of it as a meeting where information is being put out on purpose and questions are expected and welcomed.  As soon as your information is finished your NPC can say sorry but I have something else to do.  (Time is still money, and the Madame is running a whorehouse so she needs to keep on the move to make sure her costumers are abusing or short changing her girls, and also she needs to make sure her girls are not short changing her.)

Obviously this won’t work every time, or at least it will get stale but if your pushing the information you need across to use then everyone will understand and there will, of course, be times where NPCs can’t or won’t respond to the questions of the PCs.

I doubt I helped but I felt compelled to try.... 

Also I shot you a reply to your email earlier today...  Did you get that or did my webmail eat yeat another email?


----------



## Telsar (Jun 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I doubt I helped but I felt compelled to try....
> 
> Also I shot you a reply to your email earlier today...  Did you get that or did my webmail eat yeat another email?




It helps a bit   I'm not sure I agree that all NPCs are just there for PCs to react to; a few NPCs in my tabletop came have taken on a life on their own.  In fact, I can think of 2 NPCs who became so interesting, I wound up playing them as PCs in other games.  But I get your point.

Just replied to your email.  I really need to check it more often now


----------



## Telsar (Jun 2, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I think it is a side effect of pbp. I have only just started my pbp game, so I can't give you any advice (I'm about as new to it as you are).    It is quite different from DMming tabletop, is it not?



Very different.  Some things work better (like finding players who can make interesting characters   ), some things worse.  But all still fun.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> It helps a bit   I'm not sure I agree that all NPCs are just there for PCs to react to;



Actually you have it backwards, the NPC react to the PCs.  The PCs are the center of the story and even the "king of all the lands" actions are only note worthy when they affect the PCs.   




			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Just replied to your email.  I really need to check it more often now



Hmmm...  I didn't get it yet.  :\


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hmmm...  I didn't get it yet.  :\




I got it sometime ago and replied to it too.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 2, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Serpenteye: I'm a little confused on who Alicia is "flirting" with.  There aren't any male clerics (priests) in the party.  If you meant Accalon, he's an Unholy Warrior, and probably doesn't verbally promote his religion (although I guess, in a sense, he "spreads" it   ), so you probably wouldn't see him as religious.




I was a bit pressed for time, but still wanted to make my first post and get into the game. I didn't actually have the time to read the entire thread but there was some mention of a paladin frequenting the house.   I'll edit.


----------



## Cepter (Jun 2, 2004)

Trying to catch up, but I'm an English teacher and the school year is closing out, meaning tons of work all around!

Your assessment of Sunedilar's HP seems good to me, so I'll make the adjustment. The skill points were deliberately left off. They were to be filled in with languages once the GM let me know what was available as far as human dialects and common trade tongues. If you can give me an idea, I'll fill in.

Oh, and I'll be posting on the board as soon as I catch up. Been out for so long, gotta get back into character.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2004)

Cepter said:
			
		

> Trying to catch up, but I'm an English teacher and the school year is closing out.



I piety you...  I imagine you see enough bad writing and then you get to try to wade through my posts for fun...  



			
				Cepter said:
			
		

> Been out for so long, gotta get back into character.



Well your first post was interesting enough and had me running to read your characters history.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 2, 2004)

Cepter said:
			
		

> Trying to catch up, but I'm an English teacher and the school year is closing out, meaning tons of work all around!




Ack!  First the pressure from just starting to DM a PBP game, and one of my player's is in English teacher?  Talk about stress.   Please try not to think too badly on my cliche-filled writing style.  I was much better at math and science. 




			
				Cepter said:
			
		

> The skill points were deliberately left off. They were to be filled in with languages once the GM let me know what was available as far as human dialects and common trade tongues. If you can give me an idea, I'll fill in.




Since I took over this campaign from someone else, I hadn't really thought too much about this generic world, just the city you're in.  There will be a trade tongue, called the Traveller's Tongue, which is kind of a amalgamation of many of the world's languages, that merchants have used for centuries.  Traveller's Tongue is missing a lot of concepts, particularly abstract ideas, but has words for all kinds of products, coins, means of travel, and services, the words being known by merchants the world over.

Beyond that, there's bound to be foreign languages compared to where you're at, but I haven't even made a map, so I'm not sure what they'd be yet.  You can leave the points unspent until the day I do work up a world view, and perhaps at some point in the story I'll have foreigners whose language we can say you've always known.  Or you can go ahead and spend them on the languages from the PHB and/or Traveller's Tongue.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2004)

Telsar, hey did that email from last night?  I haven't see a reply, and I'm not sure what, if anything, to post.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, hey did that email from last night?  I haven't see a reply, and I'm not sure what, if anything, to post.




Just sent a reply.  Had to think of a... compromise first.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Just sent a reply.  Had to think of a... compromise first.



Indeed, nicely done, hopefully you agree with me that it was worth it.   I do need a reply btw as I was still curious on stuff, as you will find out in the reply.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 3, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Guilt Puppy: I get your total skill points as 56  (8+2(Int))*5(2nd Rog) + (4+2)(Ari)), and it looks like you spent 52
> Also, I have a house rule I use in my tabletop games I'll let you use, if you want.  The NPC Classes are generally much less useful than PC classes, so, in the case of Aristocrat, you can count 2 levels in it as 1 level for fitting in the campaign, so if you want you can be Ari2/Rog2.  This is effectively the same as getting a -1 Level Adjustment (as long as you have 2 levels of Aristocrat).  If you do this, you also will be 4 hit dice, and therefore will get your ability bonus.  If this is all too complicated, then just skip it, but if you want to add another level of Aristocrat, you can.




Re: Skill points, the first level was in Aristocrat, so it's (4+2)(Ari)*4 + (8+2)*2, or 44 total... So it looks in fact like I overspent by 6.

I'll go ahead and take the extra level of aristocrat, though, which'll bring my total up to 50. BTW, I do have one question about that -- should I consider myself at 3000 or at 6000 XP, in that case?


----------



## Telsar (Jun 3, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Re: Skill points, the first level was in Aristocrat, so it's (4+2)(Ari)*4 + (8+2)*2, or 44 total... So it looks in fact like I overspent by 6.
> 
> I'll go ahead and take the extra level of aristocrat, though, which'll bring my total up to 50. BTW, I do have one question about that -- should I consider myself at 3000 or at 6000 XP, in that case?




I don't penalize characters for what classes they take first; you can always count your most beneficial class as "1st", even if it isn't by your background.  I hate the idea that one character might get to be more or less effective than another based on background.

And count as having 3000.  XP is based on ECL, and your ECL is 3.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2004)

Telsar, I asked for the definition that you where curious about in your email and I also replied to it.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 3, 2004)

Cepter:  Just a reminder, Sunedilar knows Aligor Thunderaxe, and might suggest he'd be a useful addition to the party. 

Fangor the Fierce:  I can continue on with a small solo-thing with Aligor, probably involving some combat, until they get to you, but I'll wait 'til you post something here (or there) so I know you're around for it.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 3, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Fangor the Fierce:  I can continue on with a small solo-thing with Aligor, probably involving some combat, until they get to you, but I'll wait 'til you post something here (or there) so I know you're around for it.




Already posted...he's up for a challenge if it comes his way....as any dwarf should be


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2004)

Telsar, judging by your last post it sounds like the time frames are pretty close to being caught up.  

Should Accalon stay upstairs or should he come on down?


----------



## Telsar (Jun 4, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, judging by your last post it sounds like the time frames are pretty close to being caught up.
> 
> Should Accalon stay upstairs or should he come on down?




I'm not sure if by last post you mean my very last one (about 10-15 minutes ago), but you can come on down, or talk to Valasia... or talk to Valasia as you both come back down.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if by last post you mean my very last one (about 10-15 minutes ago),



Yes, that's what I was talking about. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> but you can come on down, or talk to Valasia... or talk to Valasia as you both come back down.



Cool, I just figured it would be strange if Accalon came down after an hour plus and the rest of the group was still going over payment and details when they probably should be on the road already. 

Hmmm, I can "make" another post with Loni, hit off a conversation with Valasia while going back downstairs...  That should give everyone two updates to make it to where they should be time wise...

Sound like a plan?


----------



## Telsar (Jun 4, 2004)

I don't think is stretches credibility _too_ far to say that all of the haggling and telling of info, giving of directions, etc. takes an hour.  But it does stretch it a bit, so if you want to wait 'til they agree on the fee before coming down, then you show up after most everyone leaves, that's fine.  Or you can come down now, as they are finishing negotiations.  Whichever seems to tell a more interesting story.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 5, 2004)

Cepter:  there's some slight confusion.  Madame Brie mentioned 2 enemies she could think of: Hectaras, who she called a punk and was trying to form a thieves guild, and a priest of Heironeous who tried to disrupt her business, failed, and she hasn't seen him in a year.  Gwyn's suggestion was to check out Hectaras (who Madame Brie said was at that Inn).  But if you're more interested in the priest, you could ask her more about him (although being a year past, she may not have much useful info) or ask around town.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Whichever seems to tell a more interesting story.




Cool, I think if I leave next post and run into Valasia have a short talk in that post and then the fallowing run into the ladies waiting in the main chamber, and get clued in what happened.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, I think if I leave next post and run into Valasia have a short talk in that post and then the fallowing run into the ladies waiting in the main chamber, and get clued in what happened.




Sounds good.  I'm just waiting for Gwyn or T'aria to agree that Brie's final offer is satisfactory (since they seem to be the primary negotiators.  Oh, and not to imply I'm hurrying anyone.  More questions or roleplay is fine), then I'll split everyone up and you can come down.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Sounds good.




Sorry, got delayed but it might be for a good cause...   

We should probably add the vile tag to the IC thread now.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> We should probably add the vile tag to the IC thread now.




Does anyone else think we need some kind of disclaimer in the title?  I haven't seen any kind of vile tag before, except for the word being part of the game's title (Of Vile Darkness), but I haven't been here long.  And if we do want to, can we?  The IC thread was started by the previous DM; I was under the impression the way to change a title is for the first poster to edit his message.  Is there another way?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> I haven't seen any kind of vile tag before, except for the word being part of the game's title (Of Vile Darkness)




It's not quote always a tag, it's usually an opening thing or so...   Though I'm not seeing them in the IC threads consistently.



			
				Of Vile Darkness said:
			
		

> This will be a vile game, and I will be requiring all PCs to: 1. Be evil. 2. Take at least one vile feat. I will require all players to: 1. Own the Book of Vile Darkness. 2. Be mature enough to handle any situation that might come up.






			
				Testament: In the Shadow of Sinai said:
			
		

> Reservations I had about starting this game were discussed here, but suffice to say this game will take place in a Biblical setting, but may not follow the Bible consistently, either superficially or at a deeper level. If that may offend you, I ask you not to read further. However, I do invite you to email me, or a mod, with your concerns.




Do we honestly need it?  Probably not, but why risk it?  (This is a simple enough fix.)



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> I was under the impression the way to change a title is for the first poster to edit his message.  Is there another way?



I have ways of making things happen...  Mostly Jedi mind tricks but I can't relive my sources...


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I have ways of making things happen...  Mostly Jedi mind tricks but I can't relive my sources...




*coughcreamsteakcough*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *coughcreamsteakcough*






as I said I cannot relive my sources... 

The tag is added btw, as I said better safe than sorry and we can still decided one way or another after some discussion.


----------



## Cepter (Jun 5, 2004)

Sorry about the confusion. I checked that post twice and still managed to misread things. I got the impression that the priest was the one being investigated, even though clearly it is not him. Assume that anything I said to the contrary was a hallucination, and we are going to check up on the theives guild wannabe, who seems like a more likely prospect anyway.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 5, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Sounds good. I'm just waiting for Gwyn or T'aria to agree that Brie's final offer is satisfactory (since they seem to be the primary negotiators. Oh, and not to imply I'm hurrying anyone. More questions or roleplay is fine), then I'll split everyone up and you can come down.



Sorry about the lapse guys, got tied up and didn't have time to post...

*Adam, get your mind out of the gutter! Not 'tied up' like that!*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> *Adam, get your mind out of the gutter! Not 'tied up' like that!*



Well then I'm extremely sorry and disappointed for you...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 5, 2004)

You have issues, dear boy.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> You have issues, dear boy.



Yeah that's what the voices tell me also... 

Telsar, serious question besides the two PCs (Lydia, Lydia) what's the total number of whores in Madam Brie employment?  (or at least how many has Accalon seen.)


----------



## Telsar (Jun 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, serious question besides the two PCs (Lydia, Lydia) what's the total number of whores in Madam Brie employment?  (or at least how many has Accalon seen.)




Hard to be sure, since they aren't all available at any one time, and you haven't necessarily been in town that long.  Brie's stays open 24/7.  At any given time, some are in the "showroom", some sleeping, some downtime, some with clients, and some waiting on scheduled clients.  You'd guess, however, that there are at least 2 dozen girls working for the madame.
Please don't make me make them all up.   I've already thrown out so many NPC names, I really need to make a seperate glossary to keep everything straight.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 6, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> You'd guess, however, that there are at least 2 dozen girls working for the madame.



Wow, that's alot.   Honestly, I probaly should have asked how many where in the common area when Accalon left with the two.  So how many where there?  



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Please don't make me make them all up.



I don't know that's so tempting...


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 6, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> I don't penalize characters for what classes they take first; you can always count your most beneficial class as "1st", even if it isn't by your background.  I hate the idea that one character might get to be more or less effective than another based on background.




"Most beneficial" is a bit subjective -- I actually prefer, personally, to have the extra 1st-level skill points available for aristocrat skills (knowledge & languages, specifically)... 

Anyway, re: XP, I'll fix that at some point (probably before we next get XP.)


----------



## Telsar (Jun 6, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow, that's alot.   Honestly, I probaly should have asked how many where in the common area when Accalon left with the two.  So how many where there?




I believe I said there were 4 girls in the showroom, and Loni and Jovana went with you, so that leaves 2.  But while you were busy, there's probably been some shuffling around that I haven't described; we'll say there's 3 "on duty" in the showroom right now, with Lydia, Aeweth, and Madame Brie.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 6, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "Most beneficial" is a bit subjective -- I actually prefer, personally, to have the extra 1st-level skill points available for aristocrat skills (knowledge & languages, specifically)...




Well, in my tabletop games, I do it as beginning skill points (4+Int Mod) x 3, then add the normal amount for one level for your first class, so which class is your first class doesn't matter.  And if a skill is class-based for any of your classes, it doesn't cost double even if its not class-based for the class your advancing in (I really don't want the math-headache of figuring out at which levels characters spent specific skill points).  But I didn't want to do that here because it would mean all the existing characters would have to change their skill points, perhaps to their hindrance.

I'm not enforcing any of my house rules (at least, I don't think I have), but any rules I offer (like counting "most beneficial" class first for skill and HPs) are to the PC's benefit.  And for that reason, feel free to ignore them


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 6, 2004)

Telsar, first I wanted to say your doing an amazing job.   (Not sure if you've been told this lately.)

I also have one more question for you about the house and such.  It’s advertised as a boarding house so I assume that all the girls have there own rooms...  Would I be correct in that?  

Also with 2 dozen girls, or so, I assume that this building is quite big and probably consists of more than just the two levels right.  Would this also be correct? 

Edit:  Oh yeah honestly I'm trying to get Accalon back downstairs.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 6, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, first I wanted to say your doing an amazing job.   (Not sure if you've been told this lately.)




In tabletop games, I can generally judge if people are having a good time by facial expressions and body language... so it's good to hear it here.  If anyone has comments or suggestions (besides I need to take a creative writing class), speak up. 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I also have one more question for you about the house and such.  It’s advertised as a boarding house so I assume that all the girls have there own rooms...  Would I be correct in that?
> 
> Also with 2 dozen girls, or so, I assume that this building is quite big and probably consists of more than just the two levels right.  Would this also be correct?




It's a three story, rather wide building with about 18 bedrooms.  The girls don't have their own rooms, instead having 2-3 of them each share a room (they usually don't work from these, but might on exceptionally busy nights).  About 6 of the bedrooms no one "lives" in, and are used for entertaining clients (one of which is where you just left Loni).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 6, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> If anyone has comments or suggestions (besides I need to take a creative writing class), speak up.




None come to my mind right now but if I think of something I will let you know. 

The building layout makes sense to me and it brings up more IC questions than it dismisses.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 7, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> In tabletop games, I can generally judge if people are having a good time by facial expressions and body language... so it's good to hear it here. If anyone has comments or suggestions (besides I need to take a creative writing class), speak up.



I am having a wonderful time, I just haven't had as much time to post as I'd like the last few days.  I am greatful for a chance to play one of my favorite characters, and I am heartily enjoying the game.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm also having a lot of fun playing Rhesa, or Aeweth, or whoever.  I had a lot of fun before the game shut down, was appropriately saddened when it died, and now am quite happy it's resumed.   Good job, Telsar.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm having fun, though I have not had the time to post a lot. Alicia's the kind of character to stay in the backround anyway and let others think for her.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 7, 2004)

Telsar, if you would look at the "OOC" section that's in the middle of my last post, 206, and tell me your opinion of this I would apprcate it. 

Edited for completeness








*OOC:*


I’m going to assume that Valasia will tell Accalon about the new girls, maybe even of the ruse before they make it down the stairs. Now assumption is the mother of all mistakes so I will edit as need be.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback guys.   I'm enjoying it too; you guys are certainly the most creative bunch of players I've had.  It is a bit more work than I expected, and I haven't even tried to map anything yet (which I probably will on any combats involving at least half of you), but it's all very worth it.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Edited for completeness
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Valasia would have told you that two of the adventurers downstairs, two women, were planning on staying here and needed to blend in as "working girls" while everyone else went out to investigate various leads.

BTW, there are two outfits, but when I describe them IC, it probably will be  obvious which one was meant for Aeweth, so your last IC post works.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 7, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> BTW, there are two outfits, but when I describe them IC.



Darn!  I thought Lydia was going to be as naked as a picked bird.   



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> It probably will be  obvious which one was meant for Aeweth, so your last IC post works.



cool, I have no issues with editing the above if need be but if I stopped it before, like when he walked in downstairs, then the gentlemen would be more inclined to watch him.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 7, 2004)

Telsar, hey I shot you a reply back to your email.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey Telsar, I corrected my post to reflect a note that T'aria was taking two actions instead of one (I didn't want to break up the post anymore than it already was). Thanks for the correction on the grapple - I had forgotten to take it into account. *duh*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2004)

Telsar, just for understanding I thought I would ask out here about something. 

Ezuvial, the bodyguard and the rough one, wants another girl but it's not Jovana, correct?  

If I'm in error I need to edit upon my post, as Accalon wouldn't try to remove one of "his" girls from the mix only add them.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 8, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> T'aria whispers to the woman after Gwyn speaks. "I would suggest making sense soon, or I can't guarantee that I can keep my friends away from you."




I like the bad cop/worse cop routine.  Should work quite well.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, I don't think we could pull off the _good_ cop/bad cop routine, so I settled on this as a close second.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 8, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, just for understanding I thought I would ask out here about something.
> 
> Ezuvial, the bodyguard and the rough one, wants another girl but it's not Jovana, correct?
> 
> If I'm in error I need to edit upon my post, as Accalon wouldn't try to remove one of "his" girls from the mix only add them.




Right, he picked a different girl, before Jovana came down.  Of course, if you want to try and get him to change his mind on which girl to pick, or get him to try 3 girls at once, that's up to you.  But you have already sensed a bit of hostility from him towards Accalon.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Right, he picked a different girl, before Jovana came down.  :snip: But you have already sensed a bit of hostility from him towards Accalon.



Nah, Accalon doesn't work that way...  He'll simply leave it to fate and let the curiosity be simply that.   He's been here before his remembrances of Jovana confirm this as do his opening of the subject.  There should be a lot of chances in the next 6 months.   

Of course we never did decide upon how long Accalon had been here and simply put how many whores he had touched before the "opening" scene of the game.  

Not that I think any of the girls working right now should be diseased but others in the background would make more sense.

T'aria, came looking for him so he most have been left alone for at least a few, and 2 out of 2 dozen isn't even 10 % of the house. (8.3 %)  Accalon would be happy with those numbers.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 9, 2004)

Just wondering, but since Aligor was a 'hired out thug' of sorts, I was thinking that he might have either turned down a job from Hex, or even worked for him at some time in the past, seeing as how he has been in town for a while.  Is there anything else he would hve known about Hex from his past?  Or do you want me to build that up?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 10, 2004)

Hey guys, as a heads-up I will be leaving Friday the 11th for an weekend up North. I will be back on Monday the 14th. I'll be around until then, though.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 10, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone: I assumed Accalon hasn't been here too long, since T'aria was just coming to find him, so we'll say two girls before Loni and Jovana.  20 to go. 

Fangor: Hex is relatively new.  But you probably know an old employer or two who might keep his ears open about new blood.  If you want to explore that angle, you can describe the old employer or I can.  Can't be anyone too criminally "powerful" since no one in the city really is.  Yet.  I'm expecting the party to potentially fill that void. 

Goddess: have fun on your weekend.  Hopefully Gwyn will be twice as evil to make up for it.       If necessary I'll NPC you, but only as basically as necessary to keep things moving.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 10, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Fangor: Hex is relatively new.  But you probably know an old employer or two who might keep his ears open about new blood.  If you want to explore that angle, you can describe the old employer or I can.  Can't be anyone too criminally "powerful" since no one in the city really is.  Yet.  I'm expecting the party to potentially fill that void.




Just an idea, or question more likely.  If Aligor remembers an old employer, that has been known to be somewhat trustworthy, would it be advisable for him to seek out the past employer by himself?  Or were your intentions to have Sunedilar and Aligor meet up now?  I would be ok with either.

Previous Employer:
Aligor remembers that when he and Sunedilar met, they had taken a job for a guy named Boon.  He was a small time thug, but with a little influence and a few hired hands, he was Aligor's best employer.  They had somewhat of a respect for each other, and Aligor would be interested to know if Boon is aware of this new Hex person.  Perhaps he should go alone for now, or get Sunedilar to assist him, in case Hex sends out more of his hired thugs his way...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 10, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone: I assumed Accalon hasn't been here too long, since T'aria was just coming to find him, so we'll say two girls before Loni and Jovana.  20 to go.



Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 10, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Just an idea, or question more likely.  If Aligor remembers an old employer, that has been known to be somewhat trustworthy, would it be advisable for him to seek out the past employer by himself?  Or were your intentions to have Sunedilar and Aligor meet up now?  I would be ok with either.




My original intentions was for Sunedilar and Alev to meet up with you at the Rusty Guts... that's what they are there for.   But this can work too.  When they talk Rusty, can't find out where you are (Ooooh... just realized, they might wind up hurting poor Rusty.  And no more healing potions    ), hopefully they'll got back to their original mission, to find this Hectaras guy and see if he's involved with the missing girls.  Players may have noticed that "Hex" sounds like a nickname for "Hectaras"   So that should, at least eventually, get you together.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 11, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "Sometimes I marvel at my own charity. Can imagine how _plain_ his death would have been had we never crossed paths?" He sighs. "How can a man like him be so fortunate? It is truly an unfair world."



Ya know, Alev concerns me. Just a little.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 11, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Ya know, Alev concerns me. Just a little.



I think all the characters should be a concern but yeah I agree with ya...


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 11, 2004)

Sorry for the delay just now, y'all.  Got "thrown" a birthday party which took up much of my time.

Incidentally, I got the Book of Erotic Fantasy as a "joke" gift from the gaming group.  And let me say, that disease is _nasty._  Expect any attept on Accalon's part to seduce Rhesa to involve lots of out of character comments along the lines of _Sense motive +8!  For the love of god, sense motive +8!_


----------



## Telsar (Jun 11, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes: just a reminder.  When/If Aeweth changes into her new outfit, we need to know how she hides her Aasimar characteristics.

Also, if you're going to be unavailable for six to seven days, I'll probably have to NPC you.  I'll keep it as simple as possible, but any ideas you have on what Aeweth would do or say, that you could tell me in advance, would help.

And, of course, I'd give any PCs a Sense Motive roll against Accalon.  Can't make it too easy for him


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 11, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Incidentally, I got the Book of Erotic Fantasy as a "joke" gift from the gaming group.  And let me say, that disease is _nasty._



Yeah that sums the disease up quite well... 



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Expect any attept on Accalon's part to seduce Rhesa to involve lots of out of character comments along the lines of _Sense motive +8!  For the love of god, sense motive +8!_



 
I am curious though what would be the DC to figure out that Accalon is a carrier of a disease and not just a normal male? 

Oh a side note wouldn't a naive girl like Rhesa be interested and attracted in a *true* gentleman like Accalon?   He's no threatening her with knives, trying to convert her to her dark deity.  

Hell, Accalon is probably the most normal appearing character in the party...  The wolf in sheep’s clothing if you will.  

Though to be honest, not in less stuff really changes while your gone I think Rhesa is safe though there are a lot of girls around right now who would probably spread the disease farther in the next six month than her. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Thomas Hobbes: just a reminder. When/If Aeweth changes into her new outfit, we need to know how she hides her Aasimar characteristics.



 can she honestly hide anything in that see through number? 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> And, of course, I'd give any PCs a Sense Motive roll against Accalon. Can't make it too easy for him.



I'm cool with the sense motive but I think it should be an insanely high DC to figure out why he wanting sex...  I figure most high rolls should simply clue in to his male nature.  (and not his diseased nature.)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 11, 2004)

It really depends on the character.  Aeweth assumes that men find her attractive; Rhesa might be inclined to look for deeper motives; Lydia's not going to let anyone living into her pants if she can help it.  The less often men pay attention to the woman in question, the more noticeable Accalon's interest will be; he hasn't appeared to be very discriminating.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 11, 2004)

I had a much longer response to this but I lost it so in its replacement your all getting a very short version.



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> It really depends on the character.  Aeweth assumes that men find her attractive; Rhesa might be inclined to look for deeper motives;



Which would be wrong in this case...   (I will admit that Accalon is indeed attracted to her, like any man would be, but attraction matters little to him.)



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Lydia's not going to let anyone living into her pants if she can help it.



I agree with this, except that she did admit to she would “Don't worry, I'll give him his money's worth if he insists.”  So this brings her closer into line of what he wants but like you said it’s probably going to be a one-time thing and Accalon isn’t wanting, nor would he, force the issue so it’s probably a mute point. 



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The less often men pay attention to the woman in question, the more noticeable Accalon's interest will be; he hasn't appeared to be very discriminating.



I don’t understand the “less often” part but I couldn’t disagree more, Accalon is very selective.  Just because what he is selecting is different from normal people doesn’t make it any less selective.

All in all I think the girls in the party are safer from Accalon than they are from Gwyn.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> All in all I think the girls in the party are safer from Accalon than they are from Gwyn.




I think the girls wouldn't find it hard to retaliate if the guys tried something... especially given that Alicia is one of those girls.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 11, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> especially given that Alicia is one of those girls.




Very true, and I had forgotten about her...  I would have to see how she interacts in the group more but there might be a girl in the party who would be in trouble after all.    

She's active, but I don't see her "boyfriends" living to long or having to many partners after her so her stock isn't that high.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> All in all I think the girls in the party are safer from Accalon than they are from Gwyn.



I don't know, I think that I am pretty much safe from Gwyn. 

And, well, T'aria would laugh in Accalon's face if he proprositioned her (no offense, Bro).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 11, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> (no offense, Bro).




None taken.  Besides it matters not she's not his type at all...  Bestiality isn't for him.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> None taken.  Besides it matters not she's not his type at all... Bestiality isn't for him.



Well, you must realize that in her mind, humans are bestiality. See, you are an inferior race. Unless you have demonic blood (or, preferably, are full-blooded demonic), she's not interested.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 11, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Very true, and I had forgotten about her...  I would have to see how she interacts in the group more but there might be a girl in the party who would be in trouble after all.
> 
> She's active, but I don't see her "boyfriends" living to long or having to many partners after her so her stock isn't that high.




Looking at the current group and its evilness, I think I might have to step up my actions to more vile than they currently are...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 11, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Looking at the current group and its evilness, I think I might have to step up my actions to more vile than they currently are...



Don't worry, I think that you are still worse than my character. Other than being half-demonic, she's the most normally-motivated one of all of you.  Besides Aeweth/Rhesa, that is.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 11, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Looking at the current group and its evilness, I think I might have to step up my actions to more vile than they currently are...




Fanger, this isn't about out doing the other players Its simply about having fun with your character, and how you envision him.

Accalon, has a very evil core but never displays it and I’m not going to try and change him to say compete with Gwyn’s desires to mutilate people... 

Simply be evil in the way that fits your character.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 11, 2004)

Gwyn doesn't like mutilating people; he rather regrets it if they're attractive.  He prefers emotional scarring to physical.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 12, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Looking at the current group and its evilness, I think I might have to step up my actions to more vile than they currently are...




Brother Shatterstone pretty much already said this, but your DM agrees: you don't have to out-vile anyone.  But feel free if you think it's in character.

I personally don't plan on describing anything too vile myself, maybe 'cause I'm squeamish (your characters scare the heck out of me     ), but also because I don't want anyone to feel they have to go by any particular standard of vileness.  I'm not encouraging, or limiting, any character's despicability (is that a word?).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 12, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> I'm not encouraging, or limiting, any character's despicability (is that a word?).



Yes it is: 

despicability - n : unworthiness by virtue of lacking higher values.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 12, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Well, you must realize that in her mind, humans are bestiality. See, you are an inferior race. Unless you have demonic blood (or, preferably, are full-blooded demonic), she's not interested.




Out of curisoity, what would she think of an Aasimar?  Purely an academic question, I assure you.   It's just that I seem to recall Gwyn simply holds in contempt humans (Paxus- what's he think of Elves, etc?  Is it all mortals or what?) and anything more than human is potentially worthy of respect.



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Other than being half-demonic, she's the most normally-motivated one of all of you.  Besides Aeweth/Rhesa, that is.




I'm not so sure.  Rhesa tries to thumb her nose at the gods and say "Nah nah!  I'm neutral!"  That strikes me as fairly odd, if not as twisted as some others.   Truth be told, the "balance" aspect of True Neutral is something I've never seen played and something I've never "gotten."  Who can think like that?  It seems foriegn to me.  If you recognize good and evil as concepts, there's little to gain philosophically or otherwise by balancing them.  Good is, well, _good._  Rhesa doesn't think that, but she's the closest I've ever seen.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 12, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Truth be told, the "balance" aspect of True Neutral is something I've never seen played and something I've never "gotten."  Who can think like that?




It strikes me as weird and foreign also…  :\   The quick answer in my opinion is the country of Switzerland, whom is well known for their neutrality, but even there neutrality is based in something other than balance good versus evil…  They dimply don’t want to choose a side that’s going to cost them politically or finically…


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 12, 2004)

_That_ kind of True Neutral I can get; it's the "balance" kind that I don't understand.



> Also, if you're going to be unavailable for six to seven days, I'll probably have to NPC you. I'll keep it as simple as possible, but any ideas you have on what Aeweth would do or say, that you could tell me in advance, would help.




Will do, but I'll wait until we get on a bit so I can see where we are.  Mostly I expect the suggestions will be along the lines of "Don't get prostituted." 



> ...your characters scare the heck out of me  ....




What, even lil' Aeweth?

As an aside: wow.  That's not just evil. That's _diabolical._ (See Pax's entry.  Not our Pax, although he might be jealous.)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 12, 2004)

The city destroying is pretty violent, I agree; definitely destructive, rather barbaric.  It's a good Machiavellian scheme.  On the other hand, it lacks the personal touch of, say, this bit that Gwyn did (in another game).  Be warned, extremely vile, though the highly esteemed GM managed to avoid saying anything explicit enough to be problematic.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 12, 2004)

Paxus and Serpenteye:  Question, should I continue with you guys going to the church?  Goddess apparently can't play T'aria till monday.  So I can say she agrees to go, or we can wait on Goddess to get back.  Your choice.

Guilt Puppy and Cepter: a reminder of the plot (I know it's been awhile, so forgetting is understandable).  Gwyn suggested you two check out a guy named Hectaras, who's given Brie some problems and who she told you lives at, and gave you directions to, the Hearthgate Inn.   You were supposed to check if he had anything to do with the missing girls, and you stopped off at the Rusty Guts to find Aligor first.  Of course, that was Gwyn's plan... your characters can do whatever they want.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 12, 2004)

TH and Telsar, just posting this out here for clarification...

Accalon, was planning on checking out Ezuvial, the bodyguard, so he’s proceeding to the voyeur closet that is going to lead to a very empty room…   So TH I guess Aeweth is pretty much on her own.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 12, 2004)

Telsar, hey I made a "quick" reply into the game, if you want to post Loni's actions that would be cool, if not I'll simply edit my post with all of Accalon's actions and conversation.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 12, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Paxus and Serpenteye:  Question, should I continue with you guys going to the church?  Goddess apparently can't play T'aria till monday.  So I can say she agrees to go, or we can wait on Goddess to get back.  Your choice.




I think I'd prefer to go ahead now; I'll be off Monday through Wednesday, so she can take over the search then.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Very true, and I had forgotten about her...  I would have to see how she interacts in the group more but there might be a girl in the party who would be in trouble after all.
> 
> She's active, but I don't see her "boyfriends" living to long or having to many partners after her so her stock isn't that high.




Now that would be a really destructive relationship.  




			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Paxus and Serpenteye:  Question, should I continue with you guys going to the church?  Goddess apparently can't play T'aria till monday.  So I can say she agrees to go, or we can wait on Goddess to get back.  Your choice.




That's ok with me, once Alicia has had her fun.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 12, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Now that would be a really destructive relationship.



I think after your last in character post you can safely assume that Accalon is no longer interested...  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, hey I made a "quick" reply into the game, if you want to post Loni's actions that would be cool, if not I'll simply edit my post with all of Accalon's actions and conversation.




Hey, I went ahead and posted the whole thing.  If you want or need anything edited let me know. 

I hope Accalon is as disturbed as I hoped he would be...


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 13, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Guilt Puppy and Cepter: a reminder of the plot (I know it's been awhile, so forgetting is understandable).  Gwyn suggested you two check out a guy named Hectaras, who's given Brie some problems and who she told you lives at, and gave you directions to, the Hearthgate Inn.   You were supposed to check if he had anything to do with the missing girls, and you stopped off at the Rusty Guts to find Aligor first.  Of course, that was Gwyn's plan... your characters can do whatever they want.




Ah. Totally overlooked that... Was under the impression that most of the group was heading out to Gorgon's Way, and Sunedilar and Alev were just stopping along the way to hit on Aligor.

Of course, Alev has the attention span of a kitten at noon, so it's quite in-character for him to have overlooked that part of the plan as well -- as it stands, I'll keep him under that impression until Sunedilar corrects him.

Oh, and just to echo some sentiments others have posted: I'm quite enjoying this game, and you've done a great job picking it up off the ground.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> TH and Telsar, just posting this out here for clarification...
> 
> Accalon, was planning on checking out Ezuvial, the bodyguard, so he’s proceeding to the voyeur closet that is going to lead to a very empty room…   So TH I guess Aeweth is pretty much on her own.




I'm a bit confused, so clarify more, please   Ezuvial, the bodyguard, is the one interested in Aeweth.  Algernon, well-dressed social animal is enthralled by Lydia.  So, if you were interested in Ezuvial, you would be spying on Aeweth as well.  Of course, I'm not sure how you know who's headed to which room, although that is something you could have discussed with Brie, and she could have made sure to send you, and Aeweth, to the same room/closet combo.  Which may not help if Ezuvial confronts Aeweth where she's at right now, since he seems to be getting impatient. (Note- that's him impatient.  Definitely not the DM)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 13, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> I'm a bit confused, so clarify more, please   Ezuvial, the bodyguard, is the one interested in Aeweth.



Right he's also the one that has caught Accalon's suspicion. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Of course, I'm not sure how you know who's headed to which room, although that is something you could have discussed with Brie, and she could have made sure to send you, and Aeweth, to the same room/closet combo.



Right, that was the plan but it didn't get developed fully in character case the Madame wouldn't hold still and the need for in game movement.   But the bellow shows Accalon's mistrust of Ezuvial and his desire to watch him with his two whores...



			
				Accalon said:
			
		

> He trials off looking for the best word, “Ezuvial, doesn’t strike me as being a very good bodyguard.  They act like equals and not the employer and employ that one would expect.  Would you act like that with one of your girls?”   He pauses giving her time to answer the question but replies pleasantly and without accusation, “Well, besides Valasia but she’s hardly a common girl is she?”
> 
> “Madame Brie, do you ever cater to those who would rather watch others unobserved than act out there desires?  If you do I suggest someone watch them with the new girls from those chambers.”







			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Which may not help if Ezuvial confronts Aeweth where she's at right now, since he seems to be getting impatient. (Note- that's him impatient.



And is the reason for the above OOC post.  I'm not expecting Accalon's plan to work now and that he and Loni will grow tired of waiting and come upon...  well what ever.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> And is the reason for the above OOC post.  I'm not expecting Accalon's plan to work now and that he and Loni will grow tired of waiting and come upon...  well what ever.




OK, you were clear on everything and I didn't think you were, so my bad.  :\   But your plan probably will work since I only just realized Aeweth already said she came down.  Since that's the case, I'm sure they'll go to the room Brie had planned for them.  Well, unless she just chickens out and runs away.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 13, 2004)

Telsar, cool, and your right it might work still.  

There was one small issue in your update to Accalon.  He pulled his cloak off before he sat down. (It could get in the way with the peephole, and well Loni seen far more so what's there to hide?)


----------



## Telsar (Jun 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, cool, and your right it might work still.
> 
> There was one small issue in your update to Accalon.  He pulled his cloak off before he sat down. (It could get in the way with the peephole, and well Loni seen far more so what's there to hide?)




Hooded head reference removed.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 13, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Hooded head reference removed.



Oh it wasn't that big of an issue at all... Simply an FYI for the next post but I thank you anyhow. 

I'm curious, is there a reason why you wait for and make a "big update" instead of little ones here and there?  

I'm just curious and I’m not trying to change your habits.   (I might do something crazy like try to run my own game...   )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 13, 2004)

Ahh is anyone else questioning the sanity of Aeweth/Rhesa/Faleri?


----------



## Telsar (Jun 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahh is anyone else questioning the sanity of Aeweth/Rhesa/Faleri?




I questioned it when TH first said he'd play after I took over. 

As for why the big updates: It takes me a while to come up with how to describe everything.  I'm not a good writer, and certainly not a fast writer.  My last post (5 minutes ago) took about an hour and half to get it to something I was happy with.  And I have trouble being creative on command, so doing it in 1-2 (usually 2) posts per day lets me set aside a whole hour or two to be creative, instead of trying to do it in little spurts.

But that's just my style.  BS, you should run a game.  Lots of fun, and I'm sure we all have our own styles.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 13, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> I questioned it when TH first said he'd play after I took over.




Yeah, same here but I usually give someone the benefit of the doubt...  But forming a new persona to handle stress is very like MPD, Multiple Personality Disorder, but I guess it could also simply be am actor technique...   

Anyhow I haven’t seen a post yet involving her that didn’t leave me at least thinking she suffers from it.    




			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> As for why the big updates: It takes me a while to come up with how to describe everything.  I'm not a good writer, and certainly not a fast writer.



I can't argue with the outcome, nor can I argue with you on rather or not you’re a fast writer, but I will argue that you are indeed a good writer.   Your last post was awesome. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> My last post (5 minutes ago) took about an hour and half to get it to something I was happy with.




I think my last post for Accalon took twice that...   :\  But it wasn't written straight through, I wrote the first half and asked if you wanted to post Loni actions.  I also stop writing, sometimes even in mid sentence, to go and post elsewhere on the board...  (sadly there have been times where I was writing on three or four in character posts at the same time.) 

I have the attention span of a Nat.  :\ (And of course I do this from work, and contrary to popular belief, I do have some work to do at times.  )



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> But that's just my style.



It does indeed work for you.   Again, like everyone else I'm having a blast.



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> BS, you should run a game.  Lots of fun, and I'm sure we all have our own styles.



Its been a very long while since I did so, 1996 to be honest, but I've had some ideas floating in my head for quite sometime, and they are starting to form a bigger picture...  So yeah I think it’s just a matter of time now.


----------



## Cepter (Jun 13, 2004)

Covering several points (man, I really need to check the OOC thread more often!)

Evilness: I agree with earlier statements about not trying to "out vile" anyone. Sunedilar's probably never going to win that contest, but he's happy to plan ways to make cities ready to beg for conquest. I like playing him as sort of a classic uber-villain in training, a fanatic willing to do anything to advance his cause.

Plot: I remembered the stuff about the Hearthgate, and hopefully my last post has set us back on the track there. Just needed to get through our little...situation before we could continue.

Gratitude: I'll echo everyone else. Glad to see this game going again, and I think you're doing just fine at the helm Tel.

And now, off to City of Heros again. Time to play the other side for awhile....


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 13, 2004)

Yup, as before: Rhesa's not crazy (yet), or at least, she doesn't have any sort of multiple personality disorder.  Just her acting method.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 14, 2004)

*Catching up after vacation*



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Out of curisoity, what would she think of an Aasimar? Purely an academic question, I assure you.  It's just that I seem to recall Gwyn simply holds in contempt humans (Paxus- what's he think of Elves, etc? Is it all mortals or what?) and anything more than human is potentially worthy of respect.



T'aria is a little more rampantly prejudiced than Gwyn, I believe. His is more contempt, hers is more like... well, I can't really think of an appropriate analogy.   The lesser races are cattle, but occasionally dangerous cattle. However, there are far more of them than the 'elightened' races, so one must be polite to get one's goals accomplished. 

As for aasimar - well, better than humans, but more likely to be considered a toy or pet.  She'd be fascinated if she met one (since she thinks Aeweth is human).

Don't worry, though - you are Gwyn's chew toy, and I wouldn't dream of intruding on his territory.  



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Truth be told, the "balance" aspect of True Neutral is something I've never seen played and something I've never "gotten." Who can think like that? It seems foriegn to me.



I understand that - I usually play True Neutral as having no particular attachment to Good, Evil, Law, or Chaos.  Pretty much apathetic, to be truthful.



			
				Paxus said:
			
		

> I think I'd prefer to go ahead now; I'll be off Monday through Wednesday, so she can take over the search then.



Well, I hope I can live up to that and not get us killed.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 15, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> BTW, darn NPC rolled 20 on her saving throw




Only you are smiling about this...  Bad and direr news indeed.   



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> [Everyone got Will saves against the effect described above.  The NPCs and Accalon (Rolled 11+3=14, DC 15 needed) failed it, Aeweth succeeded (rolled 12+6=18).  Those who failed are at -2 to attacks, AC, and saves]




Just some confusion on my end...  I only saw the one effect cast, but I think it was two, just because Heliah passed the first spell which I would assume was a charm/compulsion spell, and the second seems like a combat bluff...  Correct?  

Also, what's the stance in this realm on charming someone against there will?  Is this a crime no matter what your intentions are?


----------



## Telsar (Jun 15, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Only you are smiling about this...  Bad and direr news indeed.




Probably should have put a frown, but I felt proud of her resisting him like that.  If she had failed the save, things would have been much simpler for him.  The charmed girl could have answered most of the questions he had for Aeweth. 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Just some confusion on my end...  I only saw the one effect cast, but I think it was two, just because Heliah passed the first spell which I would assume was a charm/compulsion spell, and the second seems like a combat bluff...  Correct?




He only cast one spell, presumably a charm spell, plus the spell on himself in the previous post.  But when he got angry, this natural aura manifested itself that sent shivers down Accalon's spine (and Loni and Heliah).  He didn't seem to have to cast or concentrate or even will this effect to happen, it's very natural.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Also, what's the stance in this realm on charming someone against there will?  Is this a crime no matter what your intentions are?




Casting any spell against someone's will is generally treated similarly to assault, except if the effect is powerful enough, it's more like attempted homicide.  Courts in the realm have no set punishment for such things, judges making decisions on that on an individual basis, often based on their own biases and possibly bribes spent.  But most likely, Ezuvial could be tried and punished, especially given how many he did it to.

The DM really expected you to take the law into your own hands, but if you capture him instead of kill him (assuming you're able to do either   ), and there are witnesses, he'd probably be locked up for what he's done.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 15, 2004)

Ya know, I'm glad that T'aria and Gwyn left before that "bodyguard" showed up. I have a feeling that it would have been all sorts of bad had he discovered two half-breed demons hanging around.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 15, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Probably should have put a frown, but I felt proud of her resisting him like that.




True enough...  



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> But when he got angry, this natural aura manifested itself that sent shivers down Accalon's spine (and Loni and Heliah).  He didn't seem to have to cast or concentrate or even will this effect to happen, it's very natural.




Roger that. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> The DM really expected you to take the law into your own hands, but if you capture him instead of kill him (assuming you're able to do either   )




I'm not messing with him...  He outclasses Accalon, and he is no fool.  

(I have a short post to due, which really effects nothing in that room, but judging by what’s going on and that TH will be leaving soon you two might want to continue on with things…  I would hate to see that Aeweth being NPC during all this.)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 15, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Now, if your friends are in Madame Brie’s employ, there is a simple enough way to draw them out. This is an evil I should have dealt with long ago, instead of tip-toeing around it. I suggest, strongly, that you wait here, comfort Heliah. And when I’m done with the unpleasantness that lies before me, I’ll come back for you both.” With that, he turns, opens the door and heads purposefully into the hallway.



 
To quote Bro Shatterstone in an AIM conversation just a few moments ago: WBF.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 15, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> To quote Bro Shatterstone in an AIM conversation just a few moments ago: WBF.






			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> With that, he turns, opens the door and heads purposefully into the hallway.




Naw, I lied, that was before when the fan was just warming up....    

Telsar, my post that I haven't quite posted, or finished writing, ahh do you mind if I post it before he leaves the room, or should I just come up with something else?


----------



## Telsar (Jun 15, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Naw, I lied, that was before when the fan was just warming up....
> 
> Telsar, my post that I haven't quite posted, or finished writing, ahh do you mind if I post it before he leaves the room, or should I just come up with something else?




He's still basically in the doorway, but if you need it to be before he left, that's fine.  He was just obviously intending to leave.   He's still in the doorway to give you or Aeweth a chance to do something.  Like I said awhile back, so many of my posts seem to end with an NPC 'almost' leaving, so PCs have a chance to stop them if they want.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 15, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Like I said awhile back, so many of my posts seem to end with an NPC 'almost' leaving, so PCs have a chance to stop them if they want.



Cool, thanks for being understanding in the lateness of the IC post, I've been very busy the last few days...  I've managed to "type" 26 pages of text for that Homebrew...  

Though to be honest my scanner did most of it but the margins in Unearthed Arcana suck, and many things needed to be corrected by hand.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 15, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> [Hide rolled 20+9=29].



Telsar? *batting eyelashes* Can you roll my dice in all of my games?

  Or at least mail them to me?


BTW, SE, that last post was classic.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 16, 2004)

Telsar, hey just so you know I have some stuff I would like to do say a minutes or so after Ezuvial leaves the room.   (Of course if he leaves completely friendly like it will be different than if he leaves in a murderous rampage so there really no way to post them now...  I'm just hoping for a few minutes to do other things before Rhesa finishes talking with Heliah and before she goes to see Lydia


----------



## Telsar (Jun 16, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Telsar? *batting eyelashes* Can you roll my dice in all of my games?
> 
> Or at least mail them to me?




I'm sure it's just the luck of the dice.   At least you're not poor Gwyn.  Failed bluff checks, failed listen checks.  And each time the character seems to get really upset over it, not that I blame him. 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, hey just so you know I have some stuff I would like to do say a minutes or so after Ezuvial leaves the room.   (Of course if he leaves completely friendly like it will be different than if he leaves in a murderous rampage so there really no way to post them now...  I'm just hoping for a few minutes to do other things before Rhesa finishes talking with Heliah and before she goes to see Lydia




Well, he left friendly "looking"... what his actions are going to be are another matter.  But you supposedly have 30 seconds before Aeweth goes to tell Lydia... that's 5 rounds of actions, so you should be able to do plenty.  And if it makes sense, any of it could have been done before he left.  Plus, I imagine Lydia won't necessarily leap from what she's doing even when Aeweth does tell her.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2004)

Hmm... continue torturing the lovely artist and possibly kill him for fun, or go kill a paladin.  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 16, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Well, he left friendly "looking"... what his actions are going to be are another matter.  But you supposedly have 30 seconds before Aeweth goes to tell Lydia... that's 5 rounds of actions, so you should be able to do plenty.



Wow, this guy is the more insane than anyone in the group!  



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> And if it makes sense, any of it could have been done before he left.  Plus, I imagine Lydia won't necessarily leap from what she's doing even when Aeweth does tell her.



Rog, most of what I originally planed went up in smoke but I just emailed you back with his "long term" goals for this scene and a question or two.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 16, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hmm... continue torturing the lovely artist and possibly kill him for fun, or go kill a paladin.  Decisions, decisions...



Honestly you want no part of him...    Accalon can see aura remember?


----------



## Telsar (Jun 16, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Honestly you want no part of him...    Accalon can see aura remember?




Ha!  I knew Lydia would be braver than you are. 

BTW, I was just looking at your character sheet, and you have down that you have Mithral Breastplate.  Breastplate is medium armor, so Mithral version of it costs +4000 gp.  As a third level character, you only started with 2700 gp.  You oughta fix that, or you may have been sold some cheap armor that falls apart first time a "paladin" hits it.   (paladin in quotes, as I will neither confirm nor deny the existance of any paladins   )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 16, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Ha!  I knew Lydia would be braver than you are.




"Discretion is the better part of valor"  

Besides she has the privilege of not knowing what Accalon knows.  



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> BTW, I was just looking at your character sheet, and you have down that you have Mithral Breastplate.



Yeah I realized that about a week ago but forgot to fix it...    I need the money for other things anyhow, I'm pretty sure I only spent a grand on it (like it was light armor.)

Consider it normal breastplate till you hear otherwise from me.  (I'll work on the sheet soon, tonight I hope.)



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> (paladin in quotes, as I will neither confirm nor deny the existance of any paladins   )



Well I never once thought it was a paladin... just a simple a holy warrior...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 16, 2004)

Telsar, I hate to do this to you but can we edit this out some in length?  (What happened isn't something Accalon would allow without putting up some type of resistance.)



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> But, she feels she owes her teammate Lydia some information, so she leaves, saying she'll be right back, conveying to Lydia, through innuendo, the threat Ezuvial poses [as stated in Thomas Hobbes' last post]




a] This will take way to long...  Innuendo check while one member is in another room indisposed off?  (What was the DC on that check anyhow? 

b] He going that way next, and he would be more than willing to explain why... 

c] If she insisted on telling Lydia herself he would probably just "drag" both of them with him, allowing Aeweth to tell Lydia herself and then hiding both Aeweth and Heliah in the other closet, the one that Valasia is in. 

d] you pointed out yourself...    



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Accalon realizes that he still feels it too, even with Ezuvial out of the room,  [penalties I listed before are still in effect] but Accalon's authoritative tone helps calm Heliah down, and by the time Aeweth returns, Heliah agrees to go with her to the voyeur closet




e] I can't really think of anything else... 

I'll post whenever you give me the answer.   (If you edit your last update then you might want to leave some word here about it.)


----------



## Telsar (Jun 16, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, I hate to do this to you but can we edit this out some in length?  (What happened isn't something Accalon would allow without putting up some type of resistance.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hate to do this to you,  but Diplomacy takes at least 1 full minute unless you want to take a -10 modifier.  Since Aeweth's Innuendo would be relatively quicker, I couldn't see any reason not to let her player's last decision for the character stick.  If you're that rushed, I don't think you're going to get Heliah to do what you want.  We can go with you dragging them; Aeweth just wants Lydia to get the info, but she doesn't know you well enough to trust you to do it.  But Heliah may put up a fuss over being dragged through the house where the spellcaster is roaming around, in her present state of mind.  I'll edit the post, then if you change your mind and do it slowly, I'll put in Aeweth's innuendo reference.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 16, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> I hate to do this to you,  but Diplomacy takes at least 1 full minute unless you want to take a -10 modifier.




Would have, but I have the Smooth Talker feat...  

To be honest two of his three feats are they to help this guy's diplomacy and neither of them give him a +2 bonus to the skill check so I would like to see at least something come from them...  :\

Also I believe situation modifier’s could be involved in this check...  Accalon isn't the one threatening or trying to charm them, he's just offering protection.   (Of course your call.)

And is probably the lesser of two evil's here...  

Edit:  Let me know if there will be farther edits... (sorry, to be a pain.)


----------



## Telsar (Jun 16, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Would have, but I have the Smooth Talker feat...
> 
> To be honest two of his three feats are they to help this guy's diplomacy and neither of them give him a +2 bonus to the skill check so I would like to see at least something come from them...  :\




Oops, I forgot about the Smooth Talk benefit to speedy Diplomacy checks.  I believe when I changed the feat for you, I said it gives +2 to all Diplomacy checks (contradicting what you just said, and something you've tried to count twice on a diplomacy check in the past  ), with +3 more on 1 round checks (making the total modifier -5, not -10, as is normal for the feat).  I changed it because I thought 1 round checks wouldn't come up that often, and lo and behold, here's one now. 

But if you feel you're not getting any benefit from the feats, change them to something else.  Then your diplomacy skill will be at +4 (as a cross-class skill) instead of the +9 it is now.

Now, I'll go change the post again.   But Aeweth still wants to be on hand when you tell Lydia, you just won't have to drag Heliah kicking and screaming.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 16, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Also I believe situation modifier’s could be involved in this check...  Accalon isn't the one threatening or trying to charm them, he's just offering protection.   (Of course your call.)




Oh, and there are modifiers to this.  Your going from Unfriendly to Indifferent instead of Hostile to Indifferent.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 16, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> I believe when I changed the feat for you, I said it gives +2 to all Diplomacy checks (contradicting what you just said, and something you've tried to count twice on a diplomacy check in the past  )




yeah you’re right, I'm not use to having such an unskilled character and I assumed that Accalon has a maxed out diplomacy, which he doesn't.



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> But if you feel you're not getting any benefit from the feats, change them to something else.  Then your diplomacy skill will be at +4 (as a cross-class skill) instead of the +9 it is now.
> No the feats I are fine I figured out where I was in error.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 16, 2004)

Telsar, hey if we're not going to get smited in the hallway I will edit more in my post but I didn't want to go very far.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 16, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, hey if we're not going to get smited in the hallway I will edit more in my post but I didn't want to go very far.




Someone was smitten, but it wasn't you   I just posted, so you can add to it now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 16, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Someone was smitten, but it wasn't you   I just posted, so you can add to it now.



Rog, I'm posting now.   Or I hope I am, I hit submit reply long before this window popped up...  :\  (ENworld is seriously slow right now...)

Anyhow if it posts but Accalon doesn't ask the raven-haired whore (does she have a name?) about rather or not Brie summoned the constables then I'm in the middle of trying to edit it in...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 16, 2004)

Isida, I believe you have next post my dear.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 16, 2004)

That was quick.... 

Telsar, as a note Accalon is ready to go whenever Lydia is.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 17, 2004)

I was going to put the following as an OCC addition to my last post, but it's really too long, so I'll put it here:


If BS or Isida want Diplomacy checks to convince Aeweth to help in a fight, I’ll allow it and go by the results, but I’d rather go by TH’s last wishes for the character. But I’ll leave it up to you two.  Now I can’t really proceed until I know whether or not Algernon is released, and whether or not you’ll try to convince Aeweth to help.

And, I can’t proceed with anyone else until I hear from Serpenteye (to know how Alicia responds to the girls), and from Cepter, Guilt Puppy and Fangor (so I know if any of them are using the surprise round).  Not rushing anyone, just explaining why those bits of the story haven’t progressed.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 17, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> If BS or Isida want Diplomacy checks to convince Aeweth to help in a fight, I’ll allow it and go by the results, but I’d rather go by TH’s last wishes for the character.



PCs cannot really be affected by a skill check, you’re always allowed to make your own choices...  As long as you’re not charmed so I'm not going to try to convince her otherwise...  as far as Accalon know she's just a pretty girl so it works out well enough. :shrug:

If you allow a moment of metagaming I don't think Ezuvial is beatable and I'm not going to lead someone's character who's being NPC, while there gone with prior notice of there absence, to almost certain death.

An inhuman scream leads me to believe that Brie just got smited also, which isn’t something that Accalon would believe a rational “paladin” would do…  So while Accalon is an evil guy he is worried enough about his carriers, Loni specifically, so he probably will go downstairs by himself… 

but that really strikes me as the actions of a "good" character so who knows...  :\

Edit: just so people know Ezuvial has a very "Strong" good aura, almost "Overwhelming".   9-10th level.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 17, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Edit: just so people know Ezuvial has a very "Strong" good aura, almost "Overwhelming".   9-10th level.




You oughtta mention that in the IC thread, so the characters can be scared too.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 17, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> You oughtta mention that in the IC thread, so the characters can be scared too.




I did:



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “Miladies I’m afraid I’m going to ask you to leave this room, I imagine that Ezuvial might indeed try to keep his word about coming back for you two and I can’t offer to much protection in the light of his fatefulness.”




[Of course Lydia wasn't present for this but then again she hasn't addressed Accalon at all so he didn't bother to tell her that the armor could have been important.    ]

Isida, so what shall we do?    (Darn your gone for the night...)

Oh well I guess it can wait untill the morning.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 18, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> BTW, SE, that last post was classic.




My post? Thanks, , Alicia is very different from any of the other character's I have played, it's not easy to be that dumb.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 18, 2004)

Hey all,

Sorry there hasn’t been a post in awhile.  I’ve been waiting on players to post, specifically Isida (so I know if Algernon is released, if she tries to get Aeweth to go with her downstairs or if she stays upstairs, and whether she goes with Accalon), and Cepter (so I know if Sunedilar uses the surprise round).  I was also waiting on Serpenteye, but he posted a few hours ago.  But… none of these are vital to continuing the plot.  I originally said I’d wait 72 hours, and I probably will still wait that long on life-or-death and other important situations, but if a character could reasonably do nothing,  I think I’ll only wait 36 hours from now on.  That still makes it where no one has to check and respond to the thread more than once a day, and will keep the pace going strong.

If anyone has any objections, and thinks I’m being impatient, then speak up.  I’m new to this, so input is always welcome. 

Brother Shatterstone, if you’re definitely going downstairs alone, I can continue with that (last you said was ‘probably’ )

New post in the IC thread momentarily.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 18, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> If anyone has any objections, and thinks I’m being impatient, then speak up.  I’m new to this, so input is always welcome.




I see no real objections to this but I think your going to have to make an exception for Isida, and if your making exceptions you might want to hold off.

I can tell you that Isida was on the boards last night for more than a few hours straight and managed to ring out more than a few updates, probably guessing around 8.  I’m assuming that she simply ran out of time when the closed the computer lab doors on her…  

So simply give her sometime.   (most of this will be fixed when her pc is.)



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone, if you’re definitely going downstairs alone, I can continue with that (last you said was ‘probably’ )




Yeah Accalon will the only thing he really cares about is downstairs so he'll at least go down for that but I imagine it's all or nothing as he can't really show any real signs of evilness in front of her...  :\ 

He would be curious to know who is going down with him though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 18, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> I’m assuming your Mighty Shortbow is +2, not +3, since the PHB only goes up to +2 on shortbows.  If you have another source you’re using, let me know




Well the PHB only shows the pattern for what the cost will be...  It never does state that a Mighty shortbow cannot be made pass the +2 bonus.  

(of course it's your call though.)


----------



## Telsar (Jun 18, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> An inhuman scream leads me to believe that Brie just got smited also, which isn’t something that Accalon would believe a rational “paladin” would do…




BTW, I meant to ask about this earlier.  Not saying the guy is rational, or is a paladin  , but why wouldn't a rational paladin smite down a goblin who regularly inflicts torture and degradation on innocent girls?  Just curious.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah Accalon will the only thing he really cares about is downstairs so he'll at least go down for that but I imagine it's all or nothing as he can't really show any real signs of evilness in front of her...
> He would be curious to know who is going down with him though.




You didn't have anyone in mind besides Lydia, right?  Anyway, I'll go ahead and post with you going down, and Isida can either say she is or isn't with you next time she posts.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 18, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well the PHB only shows the pattern for what the cost will be...  It never does state that a Mighty shortbow cannot be made pass the +2 bonus.
> 
> (of course it's your call though.)




Oops, I was looking at a 3.0 PHB.  Didn't realize they specifically allowed higher than +2 in the new one, which it does.  I'll edit my post.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 18, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> BTW, I meant to ask about this earlier.  Not saying the guy is rational, or is a paladin  , but why wouldn't a rational paladin smite down a goblin who regularly inflicts torture and degradation on innocent girls?  Just curious.




Because burden of proof can be much harder to bring to light and though the “paladin” might be doing the right and noble thing but he is still judged by ”mankind” and if he cannot prove it then he could go to jail over it.  Or he could try to escape smiting people only enforcing the laws of the land and lose his paladinhood in the process…

Of course that’s all in my humble opinion and it basically comes down to how you play a paladin and who your deity is.

If Accalon goes downstairs, his sword drawn cause he’s investigating the noise, and Ezuvial simply tries to strike him down cause of this and cause of his aura than Accalon is probably legally in the right and Ezuvial is in the wrong.

Not knowing Ezuvial’s alignment but assuming his is lawful good I would suspect he is in need of repentance and forgiveness from his deity.  (Though his deity might grant his holy warriors to act as judge, jury and executioner, must still expect for you to try mercy first.)



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> You didn't have anyone in mind besides Lydia, right?




Nope, he just plans on stuffing the gag in Algernon's mouth again...


----------



## Telsar (Jun 18, 2004)

Darn.  Didn't know Brother Shatterstone was going to post... if I had just waited one more minute, they'd be in the right order.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 18, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Darn.  Didn't know Brother Shatterstone was going to post... if I had just waited one more minute, they'd be in the right order.




No big deal. Click the quote button on your post, remove the quote commands and repost.  I’ll get the previous post removed and if you want to you can edit it down for deletion.

As for armor, not sure, probaly straight breastplate as I don’t see a need for Accalon to move quite..

I’ll work on that tonight, sorry with my mild conscious the last few days I’ve been avoiding doing math… 

I'm about to run out the door for the movies with the wife we are going to go and see Termnal.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 19, 2004)

Telsar, armor is done I simply went with breastplate.  Here's a link if you need it: link 

Note: I still need to spend a considerable amount of money...


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 19, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, armor is done I simply went with breastplate. Here's a link if you need it: link
> 
> Note: I still need to spend a considerable amount of money...



I also have that delima about needing to spend a lot of money.  Never got around to it, and from the looks of things, we might not have a chance soon, lol.  I guess we can just take what we want from all the corpses that are piling up already...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 19, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> I also have that delima about needing to spend a lot of money.





			
				Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> I also have that delima about needing to spend a lot of money.




I'll find something but having lots of coins would probably be very in character or him... 

Telsar, question for you, I was looking at Accalon’s character sheet tonight and I noticed that I didn’t have synergy bonus for bluff, and sense motive on his diplomacy.  Is it okay if I add them for here on out?


----------



## Telsar (Jun 19, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> I also have that delima about needing to spend a lot of money.  Never got around to it, and from the looks of things, we might not have a chance soon, lol.  I guess we can just take what we want from all the corpses that are piling up already...




Yeah, the body count is mounting.    As far as spending money goes, as long as you don't buy something that you really would have used previously, I don't care if you go ahead and mark it down on your character sheet and we'll say you've always had it.  Otherwise, you can buy stuff during a lull in the excitement.

BTW, you're description of how Aligor moved around, and had the others do so too, was a bit confusing, but I think I got the gist of it.  Just a problem with me not mapping anything.  So, to see how much trouble it's going to be, a threw together a quick, simple, ugly map of the area you guys are in, and I'll attach it here, if it lets me.  On this map, you guys are "Alv", "Alg", and "Su", and "Grl" shows where the girl was and the direction she ran.  So I'm assuming, Sunedilar and Alev moved to position L16 on the map, with Aligor at G16 watching both them and where the Girl ran.  Then Aligor followed them, and everyone proceeded to L12.  Is that what you had in mind? (Of course, if the map doesn't attach, ignore all that.   )


----------



## Telsar (Jun 19, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, question for you, I was looking at Accalon’s character sheet tonight and I noticed that I didn’t have synergy bonus for bluff, and sense motive on his diplomacy.  Is it okay if I add them for here on out?




It should be added to your character sheet, in a way that I'll notice it and remember to count it.

The SRD says the following about Diplomacy synergy:
If you have 5 or more ranks in Bluff, Knowledge (nobility and royalty), or Sense Motive, you get a +2 bonus on Diplomacy checks

That implies to me that it's +2 total if you have any of those.  Not +4 if you have two of them, or +6 with all 3.  So your synergy bonus is just +2.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 19, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> That implies to me that it's +2 total if you have any of those.  Not +4 if you have two of them, or +6 with all 3.  So your synergy bonus is just +2.



That's not how the book has it but it also states many times it's up to the DM judgment...


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 19, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Yeah, the body count is mounting.  As far as spending money goes, as long as you don't buy something that you really would have used previously, I don't care if you go ahead and mark it down on your character sheet and we'll say you've always had it. Otherwise, you can buy stuff during a lull in the excitement.
> 
> BTW, you're description of how Aligor moved around, and had the others do so too, was a bit confusing, but I think I got the gist of it. Just a problem with me not mapping anything. So, to see how much trouble it's going to be, a threw together a quick, simple, ugly map of the area you guys are in, and I'll attach it here, if it lets me. On this map, you guys are "Alv", "Alg", and "Su", and "Grl" shows where the girl was and the direction she ran. So I'm assuming, Sunedilar and Alev moved to position L16 on the map, with Aligor at G16 watching both them and where the Girl ran. Then Aligor followed them, and everyone proceeded to L12. Is that what you had in mind? (Of course, if the map doesn't attach, ignore all that.  )



Yeah, I can see the confusing part.  The map helps a great deal! Aligor's intention was to head towards G16, covering the others as they moved there, and then down towards K16, peering around the corner and seeing who else she had with her.  They would then try to surprise attack the enemy by moving down to L12 or L13 and attacking.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 20, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That's not how the book has it but it also states many times it's up to the DM judgment...




I can't find any reference in the PHB that says they stack, and the reference I cited implies they don't.  Plus... I don't think 3rd level characters should have access to a total Diplomacy value of +12, not even counting Charisma and feats.  So, that's my ruling, but I still wouldn't mind seeing where you think it says they do combine.

And in case it helps with any descriptions or tactics, I've attached a rough map of Madame Brie's foyer and showing room.

I'm also not sure what "other entrance" to which room you're telling Lydia to go to.  'Course, I don't need to know, and maybe Lydia already does. 
Which is probably all moot since he came out into the foyer.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 20, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> So, that's my ruling, but I still wouldn't mind seeing where you think it says they do combine.




Sure, simple enough.  (I'm fine with the ruling BTW.)



			
				PHB 3.5 pg. 66 said:
			
		

> Skill Synergy
> 
> It's possible for a character to have two skills that work well together, such as someone with both jump and Tumble. In general, having 5 or more ranks in one skill gives the character a +2 bonus on skill checks with *each* of its synergistic skills, as noted in the skill description and on Table 4-5: Skill Synergies. In some cases, this bonus applies only to specific uses of the skill in question, and not to all checks. Some skills provide benefits on other checks made by a character, such as those checks required to use certain class features.
> 
> ...






			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> And in case it helps with any descriptions or tactics, I've attached a rough map of Madame Brie's foyer and showing room.




Yeah, I guess Aeweth might need a map...   Accalon is probably going to grab is cloak and move on... 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> I'm also not sure what "other entrance" to which room you're telling Lydia to go to.  'Course, I don't need to know, and maybe Lydia already does.




I wasn't sure what else to do I didn't want us to be an easy target by being grouped together and no maps had been shown so I took the liberty of stating that there was another entrance to the room...  I figured that when Brie made her rounds, she was littler moving around in a circle. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Which is probably all moot since he came out into the foyer.



Very much so, but nice entrance anyhow as I had not a clue what he was.  

Isida, I posted but I have no issues with editing my actions my last post. (link)  I was simply wanting to write tonight.  So if you have plans besides leaving let me know?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 20, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> If she can do that, she will try to get out of immediate ear-and-eyeshot of the archon to see if Brie knows an alternate way out.



Isida, hey Lydia could in all honestly walk out the front door... Ezuvial just wants us to leave.   (Just don’t go to far as Accalon doesn’t know anything about where the others are.)

Do you want Accalon to get your armor while he's upstairs retrieving his own items? 

(I also replied to your email.  )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 20, 2004)

I'll get my own freaking armor once celestial-boy leaves!    Right now I just want Brie to pay us before she bolts.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 20, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I'll get my own freaking armor once celestial-boy leaves!  Right now I just want Brie to pay us before she bolts.



Spoken like a true villian!  I was wondering about the payment also, as if she is dead, how can you all get your money?  I say ransack the place!  OOPS, getting carried away...hope you get out of there unharmed...that mutt looks mean!!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 20, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I'll get my own freaking armor once celestial-boy leaves!



Well Accalon might be nice and get it anyways seeing as we might not be able to come back, besides he's always been thoughtful when it comes to woman. 



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Right now I just want Brie to pay us before she bolts.



Good idea. 

PS I just responded.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey Goddess, I need to know specifically before I continue with your fight: I’d allow you to use a grapple check to use a held target as cover, which would make attacks more difficult, including if the dog tries to join the grapple again.  Or are you readying an attack, to hurt Miri if the dog does something you don’t like?  Or are you just delaying, seeing how Miri and the dog react?  Just want to be clear. 


BTW, am I the only one really impressed with Alev’s flair?  “the golden _why_ of it all”… too cool.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 21, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> BTW, am I the only one really impressed with Alev’s flair?  “the golden _why_ of it all”… too cool.



It indeed was too cool and indeed an awesome line. 

I'm curious where you just being funny or is Ezuvial’s reaction to Accalon really changing?


----------



## Telsar (Jun 21, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It indeed was too cool and indeed an awesome line.
> 
> I'm curious where you just being funny or is Ezuvial’s reaction to Accalon really changing?




A little funny, but the good Diplomacy rolls are helping.  He still knows you're evil, and knows he'll probably have to kill you if he hung around you too long, but you've been civil (and made good rolls), so he is trying to be civil in return, especially since he doesn't know of any crimes you've committed, unlike with Brie.  Let him know what you did to the girls, or that you were spying on him in the bedroom, and I imagine that will all unravel.  Go on, let him know, I want to see what happens.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 21, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> A little funny, but the good Diplomacy rolls are helping.  He still knows you're evil, and knows he'll probably have to kill you if he hung around you too long, but you've been civil (and made good rolls), so he is trying to be civil in return, especially since he doesn't know of any crimes you've committed, unlike with Brie.




Very true, nor would it be easy to figure out, one of the reasons why Accalon carries no holy symbol.  

I think Accalon will always be civil it fits him well enough and it's hard to provoke someone to anger that way...  Something that's going to cause a scene, which is something Accalon truly would like to avoid.

Anyhow, good, lawful good at that, is much more predictable than evil so Accalon realize he's pretty much safe as long as he doesn't do anything to provoke him.  (Obviously I don't think he could, or would, sit there and watch him interrogate Brie.)

One of thing I'm curious of, is Accalon distracting Ezuvial from actually seeing Lydia, Brie, and Jovana’s gathering or is Ezuvial simply ignoring them?


----------



## Telsar (Jun 21, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> One of thing I'm curious of, is Accalon distracting Ezuvial from actually seeing Lydia, Brie, and Jovana’s gathering or is Ezuvial simply ignoring them?




I probably haven't been describing things well.  But here's how I've seen it:  you started talking to him through the curtain.  This distracts him, and Brie makes her Hide check.  He gets upset, but comes out in the foyer to talk to you, when you first see him as an archon.  Brie slips from the curtained room and heads for the showing room, right behind him, as he talks to you, and Lydia notices.  He goes back in the curtained room, not seeing Brie in there, with the sound of him opening a door in there looking for her.  Meanwhile, Lydia follows Brie to the showing room.  Did that all make sense?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 21, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, Lydia follows Brie to the showing room.  Did that all make sense?



Makes perfect sense.   (so in a way he did but it was perfectly innocently.)

Now I'm curious as to what Accalon knows.   I know he missed the detection of Brie the first round but did he later realize that she went by?  Like maybe when Lydia abounded him to fallow her?  

(I figured that he would have noticed that Lydia left his side and there for might have noticed why.)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 21, 2004)

Awe damn.  Looks like this little alley match has turned on us already.  Alev's down to one hit point!  Sunedilar has the option of killing the girl, or striking the bandit/thug that he spies trying to sneak up on him.  Aligor can shoot at the girl, and let Bane deal with the other man down the alley, shoot at the bandit at the grate, or try and finish off the girl, who he really is pissed at right about now...

Or bull rush that damn grate and watch the guy fall down the hole...damn, who to kill fist...such a dilema...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 21, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Hey Goddess, I need to know specifically before I continue with your fight: I’d allow you to use a grapple check to use a held target as cover, which would make attacks more difficult, including if the dog tries to join the grapple again. Or are you readying an attack, to hurt Miri if the dog does something you don’t like? Or are you just delaying, seeing how Miri and the dog react? Just want to be clear.
> 
> 
> BTW, am I the only one really impressed with Alev’s flair? “the golden _why_ of it all”… too cool.



Oops, sorry!  I would be delaying (this is what happens when you whip off a post without thinking about it first). If the dog should join the grapple, or if Miri should deny being able to to anything about them, T'aria will throw her to the ground to the side (or into one of the dogs to distract it), provided my Str is enough to (it probably isn't). Not to cause damage, but to get her out of the way, although damage would be a nice side effect.   Then I would attack the dog on the next action I get (since I think the delayed action described above would take my full action?).

Alev's turn-of-phrase is... interesting.


----------



## Cepter (Jun 21, 2004)

Hello again everybody. I intend to post tonight, just need a quick tactical question answered: Is my chain still wrapped around the girl's leg? If so, I plan to wrap the other end around her throat, if not, I'll have to try something else.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 21, 2004)

Cepter said:
			
		

> Hello again everybody. I intend to post tonight, just need a quick tactical question answered: Is my chain still wrapped around the girl's leg? If so, I plan to wrap the other end around her throat, if not, I'll have to try something else.




Hmmm... I can't find anything in the PHB about chain weapons "staying attached".  I don't think it clasps or anything, just works by being pulled taut once, then is effectively released.  Maybe it would stay attached if you hit a target and then ran or something, to keep it taut.  So, let's say, no not still attached.  If anyone knows any books with more specific rules on the matter, let me know.

And don't forget (or maybe you missed it), Sunedilar spotted another sneaky individual around the corner of a building, looking your guys' way.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 21, 2004)

Telsar, just a little FYI:  I'm waiting for Isida to post, as far as I can tell she abound one "round" behind Accalon and I want her to have a chance to perform Lydia's actions. 

Also on you’re above map, which is the exit?   

Also if you have a chance if you could add the rooms, and there exits, from the other side of the curtain?   (if you don't have the time no big deal chances are we won't need them.  )


----------



## Cepter (Jun 22, 2004)

I sees 'em, just trying to establish a game plan


----------



## Telsar (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey guys,

I’ve noticed on 3 separate occasions we’ve had PCs wanting to threaten someone, such as T’aria with a dagger at someone’s throat, and Sunedilar with his spiked chain; I think it’s an effect of having an all-evil group   As far as I can tell, there’s nothing in the rules that allows for the kind of automatic hit that these maneuvers should have; instead, the only way to do it is to “ready”, and then hope you make your attack roll.  So, I made up a rule to handle this, detailed below.  If anyone doesn’t like it, they are always free to just use the normal ready maneuver and an attack roll will decide if you hit or not.  And if anyone knows a similar rule in another D20 source, let me know and I’ll probably use that instead.  Anyway, here’s the rule:

Covering attack:
As a special “ready” action, a character may attempt to cover a target with a weapon.  For this to work, the attack must be non-bludgeoning, and if ranged, be within 30 feet.  The character making a covering attack makes his attack roll immediately, taking a –4 penalty.  The penalty is due to the difficulty in positioning a weapon to guarantee a hit.  This penalty is only –2 against targets who have lost their Dex-based Armor Class, such as those who are flat-footed, grappled, the target of a feint, etc.  If this attack roll succeeds, the attacker is then “readying” the damage, meaning that he defines what actions will trigger his attack, with the attack automatically hitting if the action occurs.  At that point, damage is rolled normally.  If the attack roll failed, then the attacker failed to cover his target this round.
As with any ready action, you can’t respond to any actions that you can’t perceive, so hidden or invisible actions may disrupt your covering attack, and you can stay “ready” indefinitely, but you must lose the readied action to perform any other action.  At any time that your initiative comes up again, you can either re-ready the damage, or just cause the damage then without the triggering action taking place.


Be sure if you use this rule that it’s very clear you’re not just readying an attack.  For example, if you say “The character shoots him with his crossbow if the target moves”, I’ll assume that’s a normal readied attack.  If you word it as “The character tries to cover him with his crossbow, then shooting him if he moves”, I’ll know you’re using the covering attack, and I’ll preroll the attack roll with the appropriate penalty.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 22, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, just a little FYI:  I'm waiting for Isida to post, as far as I can tell she abound one "round" behind Accalon and I want her to have a chance to perform Lydia's actions.
> 
> Also on you’re above map, which is the exit?




Exit to which room?  The main doors to the building are between lines P and Q, positions 14 and 15.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Also if you have a chance if you could add the rooms, and there exits, from the other side of the curtain?   (if you don't have the time no big deal chances are we won't need them.  )




I'll try to add to the map tommorow morning, and upload it.  I'm barely keeping my eyes open at the moment.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 22, 2004)

teslar, I like the cover idea.  Sounda good to me.  I would have used it on my last post, but I would not have received the Intimidate chance, and that's his whole purpose...to intimidate.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 22, 2004)

The cover action sounds good to me.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 22, 2004)

BS. here's an extended map to Brie's.  There's an open passageway that leads to the kitchen (and a hallway), and the door Ezuvial's looking through, besides the curtain you came through.  I probably put a little more on there than you can see from the dining room, so... you can play like you don't know where the stairs leading down are unless you roam the halls.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 22, 2004)

Telsar, yes the map helps bunches.   If you don't mind why don't you update Isida by herself since she is a "round" behind. 

That way she gets a chance to reply back with no threat to her as Accalon will be going upstairs next update. 

If you want me to post IC now simply say so.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 23, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, yes the map helps bunches.   If you don't mind why don't you update Isida by herself since she is a "round" behind.
> 
> That way she gets a chance to reply back with no threat to her as Accalon will be going upstairs next update.
> 
> If you want me to post IC now simply say so.




Isida's part has been updated.  If you want to post in IC, that's fine, but if you do anything that involves Lydia, I'll give Isida another chance to respond before I add to it.  But if you just sneak upstairs, you can probably continue with stuff on your own.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 23, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Isida's part has been updated.  If you want to post in IC, that's fine, but if you do anything that involves Lydia, I'll give Isida another chance to respond before I add to it.




Yeah I'm still on the fence on what way to go…  Thanks for doing the update.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 23, 2004)

Hey, I know this is kinda way behind the current conversation, but in the most recent Dragon mag (which I just picked up last night), Sage Advice says that all synergy bonuses do stack. The very example given was the one B.S. actually asked about.

Of course, the DM in always right, but thought I would mention it. 

Also - I haven't posted IC because I think I am waiting on one or more of the others/DM update?....


----------



## Telsar (Jun 23, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Hey, I know this is kinda way behind the current conversation, but in the most recent Dragon mag (which I just picked up last night), Sage Advice says that all synergy bonuses do stack. The very example given was the one B.S. actually asked about.
> 
> Of course, the DM in always right, but thought I would mention it.




That darn Sage Advice guy.  In 2nd Edition, I disagreed with about 75% of his rulings.  Third edition, it's been better at about 25%.  Well, with this maybe 30%   If it really bugs you guys if I don't go with the official source, then we can say they stack.  I wanted my only house rules here to be stuff that benefitted the players, and this doesn't.  But yeesh, a 3rd level character built to maximize it, could have Diplomacy +20 altogether (6 ranks, +6 synergy, +4 Charisma, +2 Neogiator, +3 Skill Focus).  I say again, yeesh.   What issue number is that in, BTW?  I might be able to get my hands on it.



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Also - I haven't posted IC because I think I am waiting on one or more of the others/DM update?....




Last I posted with the Gorgon's Way stuff, Jeleneth had withdrawn 60 feet away from you, and T'aria was at the top of the initiative list.  So I thought you were next.   Was there someone's actions I forgot to take into account?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 23, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> That darn Sage Advice guy. In 2nd Edition, I disagreed with about 75% of his rulings. Third edition, it's been better at about 25%. Well, with this maybe 30%  If it really bugs you guys if I don't go with the official source, then we can say they stack. I wanted my only house rules here to be stuff that benefitted the players, and this doesn't. But yeesh, a 3rd level character built to maximize it, could have Diplomacy +20 altogether (6 ranks, +6 synergy, +4 Charisma, +2 Neogiator, +3 Skill Focus). I say again, yeesh.  What issue number is that in, BTW? I might be able to get my hands on it.



That's the latest issue #321. If you want, I can type the info here. Frankly, you are the DM, it is your call if you want them to stack or not.  



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Last I posted with the Gorgon's Way stuff, Jeleneth had withdrawn 60 feet away from you, and T'aria was at the top of the initiative list. So I thought you were next.  Was there someone's actions I forgot to take into account?



Oops, I must have missed that! Okay, I will post IC. *sorry*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 23, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> But yeesh, a 3rd level character built to maximize it, could have Diplomacy +20 altogether (6 ranks, +6 synergy, +4 Charisma, +2 Neogiator, +3 Skill Focus).



Sounds like a very diplomatic king if you ask me...  

You’re the DM so I abide by your rulings... 

Do you want a post from Acclon or do you want to update Brie's actions?


----------



## Telsar (Jun 23, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Do you want a post from Acclon or do you want to update Brie's actions?




You could have went ahead and posted, but Brie's been updated just now, so post away. Now when TH can come back and play Aeweth, I'm curious if Lydia can get you two to take the thing on.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 23, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> You could have went ahead and posted, but Brie's been updated just now, so post away.



Cool, will do though I might have to wait till I get home from work... (an hour or so away)



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Now when TH can come back and play Aeweth, I'm curious if Lydia can get you two to take the thing on.



Accalon probably doesn't need much convincing and she's a female so she could have a serious advantage.  

But Ezuvial is a serious thorn in his side when it comes to his plan for this place...


----------



## Telsar (Jun 26, 2004)

Just wanted to let you guys know, I haven't advanced the Gorgon's Way stuff 'cause I'm waiting on Serpenteye (no hurry, though), or the Madame Brie's stuff because I was hoping Thomas Hobbes would post, and I wanted to let Lydia and Accalon (and hopefully Aeweth) make whatever plans they're going to make before anything else of significance happens there.

Not rushing anyone, just explainin'


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 26, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> I wanted to let Lydia and Accalon (and hopefully Aeweth) make whatever plans they're going to make before anything else of significance happens there.



Accalon's got a few ideas but I'm not sure if going back downstairs is in the plans...


----------



## Telsar (Jun 27, 2004)

BS and Isida, I need to know... how long you think we should wait on Thomas Hobbes?  I can NPC Aeweth, but I hate doing that on an important decision like what to do with Ezuvial, especially given her connection to him, she might have very specific ideas.  Your thoughts?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2004)

Umm... does anyone have his e-mail address?  If not, I can try to get ahold of NacMacFeegle.  He's in one of my games and he knows Thomas in real life.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2004)

Telsar, not sure I know TH was online today...   :\  (but in his defense his character was left alone as he wished so many he didn't feel the need to post yet)



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Umm... does anyone have his e-mail address?




Not yet, but give me about 2 minutes...  (ranks has its privileges)



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> If not, I can try to get ahold of NacMacFeegle.  He's in one of my games and he knows Thomas in real life.



you should be concentrating on rolling good fort saves...


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 27, 2004)

Right, sorry for the delay.  Jetlag's a bitch, and I've been catching up on everything slowly.  Off to the IC thread.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 27, 2004)

Hope you had fun on vacation, Thomas! 

Telsar, do you want me to wait until my action to respond to that other woman (who I assume is Loni)? I still want to be able to react to what Jelenath is going to do, so I've been waiting for Alicia.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 27, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Hope you had fun on vacation, Thomas!
> 
> Telsar, do you want me to wait until my action to respond to that other woman (who I assume is Loni)? I still want to be able to react to what Jelenath is going to do, so I've been waiting for Alicia.




You know what happens when you assume.  You um... get it right.  It's Loni   Although I don't think you heard her name before you left, but I'm not sure on that.  It's been 36 hours since I last posted that part, so I'll assume Alicia is delaying, and put in what Jeleneth does here in just a sec.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 27, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> You know what happens when you assume.  You um... get it right.  It's Loni   Although I don't think you heard her name before you left, but I'm not sure on that.  It's been 36 hours since I last posted that part, so I'll assume Alicia is delaying, and put in what Jeleneth does here in just a sec.




That was OOC, because T'aria wouldn't have made much attention to her before anyway - really, she looks upon them more as room furnishings.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2004)

Oh wise and wonderful Telsar!  I bring forth my revised equipment list...

[/b] Potions and Oils:[/b]
Magic Weapon (4) nil lbs. 200 gp
Shield of Faith +2 (2) nil lbs. 100 gp
Cure Light wounds (4) nil lbs. 200 gp
DD from email (5 + 8) nil lbs. 200 gp

I looked a generic stuff, nothing for the pending battle.  (honestly)

If you have issues with this list let me know. 

Accalon also has 246 GP for all the wonderful and willing women.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 27, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I looked a generic stuff, nothing for the pending battle.  (honestly)
> 
> If you have issues with this list let me know.
> 
> Accalon also has 246 GP for all the wonderful and willing women.





Looks good to me.  Yeah, I might have questioned it if you were trying to say you had Oil of Align Weapon.  

And the obvious question... if the women are so willing, what do you need the 246 gp for?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Looks good to me.  Yeah, I might have questioned it if you were trying to say you had Oil of Align Weapon.



Honestly, this battle doesn't really matter I almost always go with what has more uses over all, and what I can get the most of.

(I'll toss the updated here quickly)




			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> And the obvious question... if the women are so willing, what do you need the 246 gp for?




Ahh so they don't fell like that got _screwed_ in the long run???  

Silly question time: Pestilential Strike, is Accalon's "smite" attack, but it doesn't say anything about being aligned to evil…  Do you want to leave it like that or align it?


----------



## Telsar (Jun 27, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Silly question time: Pestilential Strike, is Accalon's "smite" attack, but it doesn't say anything about being aligned to evil…  Do you want to leave it like that or align it?




Hmmm... is there any reference to a Paladin's Smite Evil as being aligned to good?  Can't find one in the PHB.  If you can quote a source that does say it is, then the Unholy Warrior's smite-like ability would probably be evil, but otherwise, no.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Hmmm... is there any reference to a Paladin's Smite Evil as being aligned to good?




Not to my knowledge...  Just sort of assumed, but no reference in the PHB, no big deal on my account.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 27, 2004)

From the Book of Exalted Deeds:

Exalted Smite [Exalted]
Your smite ability is empowered with holy energy.
Prerequisites: Smite evil class ability.
Benefits: When you use your smite evil class ability, your weapon is considered good-aligned for the purposes of overcoming damage reduction.

The fact that this feat exists seems to make it clear that a smite is not normally an aligned attack.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The fact that this feat exists seems to make it clear that a smite is not normally an aligned attack.



yup.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2004)

Telsar, Ahh what do you want to do about the timeline?   (Just curious, we'll taken about the same amount of time I suspect)


----------



## Telsar (Jun 27, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, Ahh what do you want to do about the timeline?   (Just curious, we'll taken about the same amount of time I suspect)




I was going to ask everyone about that here.  Does it stretch credibility for Loni to have run to a place maybe 1/2 way across the city, and T'aria, Gwyn, and Alicia to run back, in the time since Accalon sent Loni downstairs?  Doesn't seem _too_ far off, given the time Ezuvial fought Brie, and Accalon chatted with him, and you guys now making plans upstairs, so everything will probably, um, hit the fan, at the same time.

It's also possible for Alev, Sunedilar, and Aligor to arrive too, if they decide to go back to Brie's immediately.  I won't object if these PCs "just happen" to decide that, but of course, they are free to do whatever they want.  Like screw making deals with Hex and just kill him, if they want.   Or I should say, _try_ to kill him.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 27, 2004)

I don't think it is too far off, because it is a small town, is it not?


----------



## Telsar (Jun 28, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I don't think it is too far off, because it is a small town, is it not?




It's small, but it's still a capital city, as stated in the very first IC post:
"the small city of Taeirn, capital of the coast-based kingdom of Relink", so it can't be too small.  But I think you guys will get there soon.  Actually, it would help to know for sure if Alicia is going.  I'm almost sure she is, but it hasn't been said in-character yet.

To Guilt Puppy: I'm not sure what you think we need to edit.  That Alev was still talking about the 50 gold offer after Hex changed it to 100?  It's always possible for Alev to turn down the job, and Aligor and/or Sunedilar to decide to walk into the trap, um, I mean, do the job.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2004)

well shoot... It looks like Isida and I posted moments apart.  (I'm not sure how she could have untied and carried on all the conversations in the posts from before so I like Accalon doing it.)

I should have posted them earlier but I wasn’t expecting an update so quickly and I sort of thought Isida and I where going to strategize some more…   

So what does everyone want to do?  

I suggest Telsar, repost his update, making it after Accalon's actions, and then Isida post a modified post of Lydia's actions. 

It will be a simply fix once I know what everyone wants.

PS did only Lydia hear the noise or did we all her a noise but only she heard metal on metal?


----------



## Telsar (Jun 28, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> well shoot... It looks like Isida and I posted moments apart.  (I'm not sure how she could have untied and carried on all the conversations in the posts from before so I like Accalon doing it.)
> 
> I should have posted them earlier but I wasn’t expecting an update so quickly and I sort of thought Isida and I where going to strategize some more…




Darn.  I wouldn't have posted, but Lydia had already defined what she was going to do, and I hadn't seen any other plan-making, so I thought you guys were relatively ready for something else to respond to.  I've noticed that deciding on cooperative plans in PBPs is difficult.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So what does everyone want to do?
> 
> I suggest Telsar, repost his update, making it after Accalon's actions, and then Isida post a modified post of Lydia's actions.
> 
> It will be a simply fix once I know what everyone wants.




I'm not sure how we should do this now   Kind of hard to unring the bell.  Maybe Accalon's post could be reworded to say it happened before that?  Isida, your thoughts?  You guys have more experience with these kind of PBP goofs than I do.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> PS did only Lydia hear the noise or did we all her a noise but only she heard metal on metal?




You all heard a commotion, but only Lydia distinguished and identified the metal on metal sound.  She's the only one who made a good Listen roll.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Darn.  I wouldn't have posted, but Lydia had already defined what she was going to do, and I hadn't seen any other plan-making, so I thought you guys were relatively ready for something else to respond to.  I've noticed that deciding on cooperative plans in PBPs is difficult.



We had been talking on AIM...     I hadn't noticed she had decleared her actions like that... 




			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how we should do this now   Kind of hard to unring the bell.



It's quite easy with mod privages...   



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Maybe Accalon's post could be reworded to say it happened before that?  Isida, your thoughts?  You guys have more experience with these kind of PBP goofs than I do.



I'm not going say my post happened before yours, its to easy of a fix to do this, now I can edit it to show that it happened after Lydia headed for downstairs… Of course that would leave her very much alone and if Aeweth balks then it will leave her alone even more. 




			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> You all heard a commotion, but only Lydia distinguished and identified the metal on metal sound.  She's the only one who made a good Listen roll.



Cool Accalon still isn't in much of a hurry though.   (he’s allot like the disease he carries, slow and deliberate.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 28, 2004)

Well, considering that Lydia's pausing for four round's worth of spellcasting, she isn't alone downstairs yet.  I and indicated that Lydia was untying Algernon in a previous post.  We can just say that I was helping Accalon (whose name I think I don't know yet in character) untie Algernon while Accalon helps her threaten Aeweth.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well, considering that Lydia's pausing for four round's worth of spellcasting, she isn't alone downstairs yet.  I and indicated that Lydia was untying Algernon in a previous post.




Works for me I fixed my previous post, well technically I deleted and then re-added it so that it showed up new for everyone. 

Okay, going into combat with such unsound tactics would probably upset most people but luckily Accalon isn't very sound himself. 

(Lydia should have cast the align spell on someone else’s weapon and used her spells to damage him right off the bat, this would have allowed two people to do real damage to him....  Now we have all of are eggs in one basket, and Lydia has also made herself the focus of Ezuvial or at least should have.)

Before Combat: He’ll use the following potions/oils: Magic Weapon, Shield of Faith +2

He will fight two-handed with the Spatha.

1 Round: Pestilential Strike (Mostly wasted)
2-? Round: Regular attack

As soon as he realizes that he can’t damage him, without hitting a critical, he’ll fight defensively.

If any of the other characters back off from the front row and he knows he can't damage him he will also back off.

As soon as he’s down to half hit points he will disengage from combat.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey, Lydia's not exactly a giving girl.  It's the weakness of a Vile party.  And the fact that she doesn't know Accalon at all.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hey, Lydia's not exactly a giving girl.  It's the weakness of a Vile party.  And the fact that she doesn't know Accalon at all.



Very true, I would never fault your choice of spells or targets and they are played perfectly well.  but even evil characters can use more sound tactics...  even if it's simply self preservation.

Honestly which would Lydia rather have?  

Being on the frontline trying to do everything herself and surely making herself the primary target of Ezuvial as soon as she does real damage, her only "helper" in those cause an unknown man whom she's never fought alongside so she can no way of knowing rather he will stay at her side when he is unable to damage Ezuvial... 

or... 

She could hide in the back row, cast a spell or two, let the unknown man take most of the risks with his blade aligned, and at least be in a better position to run if, when, it comes down to that. 

As said it basically comes down to self preservation, and everything else is just risk factors.   (Including trust)

The good cleric might cast the spell on the fighter’s sword for the good of the party while the evil cleric might do it simply because she wants to live to see another day, aka self preservation. 

Anyhow it’s not my choice nor do I blame you for Lydia’s choice, just realize that Accalon will act in his own best interest.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 28, 2004)

Just to add my own unwanted 2 cents.... I would have played it the same as Lydia. Frankly, we are an evil party, and were I playing a spellcaster, I wouldn't cast spells on someone that I don't even know - how am I to know that this other person isn't with the enemy and isn't going to turn on me? We have to remember, Accalon hasn't really been introduced to anyone, and really the only people who know that he is working for the goal is Brie, Accalon, and T'aria (who didn't stay around long enough to inform the others - sorry, but that was what she would do IC).

I think the debate would perhaps have more force were player-knowledge and character-knowledge the same, but they aren't yet.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 28, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Anyhow it’s not my choice nor do I blame you for Lydia’s choice, just realize that Accalon will act in his own best interest.




I expect you all to act in your own best interest.  That's what makes you evil.   

Except Aeweth.  She just tags along like a lost puppy.   No offence intended, TH.  And speaking of Aeweth, I'll wait a bit for TH to respond to Accalon, and/or make any preperations, then assume the four of you (including Algernon) are going down.  Or I can wait till one of you posts that you're going downstairs immediately.  Your guys' call.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> We have to remember, Accalon hasn't really been introduced to anyone, and really the only people who know that he is working for the goal is Brie, Accalon, and T'aria (who didn't stay around long enough to inform the others - sorry, but that was what she would do IC).




quite the contrary...  Brie's own words place him in her employment... 



			
				telsar said:
			
		

> takes this chance to follow the sneaking Brie into the showing room. Brie is whispering to Jovana, still hiding near a sofa, “Get out there, you useless meat. Keep that thing distracted, and tell that fool warrior all of his pleasantries better be a trick if he wants to see a copper.”




If she had failed her listen check there would have been no reason to type the above. 



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I think the debate would perhaps have more force were player-knowledge and character-knowledge the same, but they aren't yet.



I've never debated this with anything except character knowledge...  :\  If I had used player knowledge Accalon would have grab his cloak and left.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> I expect you all to act in your own best interest.  That's what makes you evil.




true ehough...1



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Except Aeweth.  She just tags along like a lost puppy.   No offence intended, TH.



Maybe she is the puppy that we always reference as getting kicked? 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Your guys' call.



I would wait for TH's actions...  Because if Aeweth doesn't go downstairs and help use Accalon is going to be a tad bit late...


----------



## Telsar (Jun 28, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Maybe she is the puppy that we always reference as getting kicked?




Actually, I've been wondering if anyone has groaned over the "in-joke", that the Puppy-Kicking PCs first major opponents have been a Hound Archon and Blink Dogs.   When I first said I'd take over the game, I knew what your first opponents had to be.   

Unfortunately, the guard dog on Gorgon's way was just redundant, but it wouldn't make sense if the widowed socialite didn't have some sort of protection.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 28, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> quite the contrary...  Brie's own words place him in her employment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I had forgotten about that reference. Last I recalled, no one knew.  Anyway, like I said, it was my own unasked-for two cents.   



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Actually, I've been wondering if anyone has groaned over the "in-joke", that the Puppy-Kicking PCs first major opponents have been a Hound Archon and Blink Dogs.  When I first said I'd take over the game, I knew what your first opponents had to be.




B.S. and I joked about it on AIM way back when we got attacked by the socialite's dog.  I have noticed that all our opponents (for the most part) have been canine-ish.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 28, 2004)

*bangs head on desk.*

I just now got that, and now I'm in pain...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I just now got that, and now I'm in pain...




_Hands her some aspirin..._

It's okay I think GFA pointed it out to me too...


----------



## Telsar (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey everyone,

Absolutely not rushing anyone, but I just wanted to say I'm waiting on the following before I update: Accalon and Aeweth RPing and making plans, T'aria and/or Alicia stating what they are doing outside of Brie's, and Aligor, Alev, and Sunedilar deciding what the heck they want to do next. 

Like I said, I'm not hurrying anyone.  I check the thread 2-3 times a day, waiting for enough to respond to, and this time, there isn't.  But that's good... gives me time to fully work up Ezuvial's abilities, so he can fight at his optimum level.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Absolutely not rushing anyone, but I just wanted to say I'm waiting on the following before I update: Accalon and Aeweth RPing and making plans.




TS better hurry or I might not give him the option...     (J/K)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2004)

Teslar, I'm I right in assuming that until TH posts your not going to update those "knocking on the door" downstairs?  (I would hate for them to have all the fun... at least OOC.  )


----------



## Telsar (Jun 29, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Teslar, I'm I right in assuming that until TH posts your not going to update those "knocking on the door" downstairs?  (I would hate for them to have all the fun... at least OOC.  )




Just updated, so, uh no.   Of course, T'aria and Gwyn might delay until you guys show up, that's up to them.  If you don't want to wait on TH anymore, then Lydia and Accalon can go down when they want.  But if I have to NPC Aeweth, it probably won't be to have her participate in the combat... that's something TH should decide.


By the way, that darn Alicia.  I was all ready for the whores to escape, and for Loni to notice the commotion when the widowed socialite and her driver were found.       But that is the main reason I mentioned needing to know if Alicia left or not... I thought she might think to pick up the girls, and it's good, for you guys anyway, that she did.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 29, 2004)

I knew that leaving them there would be a bad idea, but T'aria can't carry them, and Brie offered more gold for the head of the person involved (if I am recalling correctly).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Just updated, so, uh no.




To quite a wise American... "D'oh!!"



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> If you don't want to wait on TH anymore, then Lydia and Accalon can go down when they want.  But if I have to NPC Aeweth, it probably won't be to have her participate in the combat... that's something TH should decide.




I pretty much agree on combat as Aeweth hasn't shown any interest in combat so if you and Isida are willing to sign off on tying her up/down to the bed than I would be willing to progress on that.

Of course Accalon truly doesn’t have anything to lose by waiting…  His deal with Lydia said nothing about Ezuvial being killed by Accalon’s actions. 

Question Telsar, if we do the above with tying Aeweth up is she going to struggle or just meekly give in to being tried up?


----------



## Telsar (Jun 29, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Question Telsar, if we do the above with tying Aeweth up is she going to struggle or just meekly give in to being tried up?




Let's put it this way... you can forget what I said about not NPCing her in a combat situation if you try that.   There's no way she'd volunteer for that.  She might try and convince you she wouldn't stab you in the back, but given her personality (which I'd rather not depict in TH's place if I can help it), she's more likely to tell you off instead, given that she doesn't really know you.



Paxus: you can only attack from 16M with a reach or ranged weapon, or by dropping something on him; it's just too high up.  However, you can attack from 16N, leaning over the stair's banister to do so.  This will require a Balance roll (for you default at +2) vs. DC 10 each round.  If you make it, you can attack that round.  If you fail by 1-3 you can't do anything, and if you fail by 4 or more, you'll fall down at Ezuvial's feet.  While balancing like this, you'll get no Dex based AC, but you will have cover, from the banister.  If it's worth the risk, say you're doing it IC and I'll go from there.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Let's put it this way... you can forget what I said about not NPCing her in a combat situation if you try that.   There's no way she'd volunteer for that.




Then I guess where at an impasse then until TH makes a post cause Accalon isn't simply going to leave her unaccounted for and she's already disobeyed him once when she left the voyeur closet.



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> She might try and convince you she wouldn't stab you in the back, but given her personality (which I'd rather not depict in TH's place if I can help it), she's more likely to tell you off instead, given that she doesn't really know you.




Fine by me...  Nether is really going to have any  effect on Accalon.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 30, 2004)

If Thomas Hobbes doesn't post tonight or tomorrow before everyone else starts jumping in with their actions, I can NPC Aeweth sometime tomorrow, and she'll basically tell Accalon where he can stick the rope he wants to tie her up with, and tell Lydia she doesn't think Lydia should go down, but she won't stop her... or help her.  Or... if BS and Isida prefers, we'll keep waiting on TH, but I'll still continue the conflict downstairs for anyone else who decides to get involved.  No reason to hold up everybody.

Brother Shatterstone and Isida, just let me know what you want to do.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> If Thomas Hobbes doesn't post tonight or tomorrow before everyone else starts jumping in with their actions, I can NPC Aeweth sometime tomorrow, and she'll basically tell Accalon where he can stick the rope he wants to tie her up with, and tell Lydia she doesn't think Lydia should go down, but she won't stop her... or help her.




I personaly see her as being more meek in this but what ever words comeout out of her mouth other than a "okay" is not going to make Accalon happy...



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> If BS and Isida prefers, we'll keep waiting on TH, but I'll still continue the conflict downstairs for anyone else who decides to get involved.
> Brother Shatterstone and Isida, just let me know what you want to do.



I'm completely tried of being in this temporal rift where time passes for everyone else except for Accalon and Lydia.

So when the above happens you can start a grapple cause Accalon is going to put the sword point to her throat and grab her by her golden lockets with his free hand he’s then going to drag her to the bed where she can tie her feet down and one of her free hands.  Once their Accalon will drop the blade and tie her free hand up.  Lastly he will retie everything she did, drink the potions mentioned before and move on downstairs with his deepest apologies to her inconvenience and his promise that he will be up to untie her as soon as it’s safe.  (At least he’s no trying to kill her like most evil character probably would.)

(if she puts up a struggle, realize she has none of her equipment, so she should be pretty easy to subdue.  If she starts to seriously hurt Accalon say the loss of a 1/3 of his hit points he’ll take the sword to her for lethal damage.)

Isida never did post what she would like to see done, but she didn’t object to Accalon’s threat either so she’s probably pretty neutral in the matter but Isida what do you think?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2004)

Lydia wants her help, but wouldn't like to risk her turning on her in battle.  So she wouldn't mind tying Aeweth up, but she'd rather march her downstairs at knifepoint and force her to do something.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Lydia wants her help, but wouldn't like to risk her turning on her in battle.  So she wouldn't mind tying Aeweth up, but she'd rather march her downstairs at knifepoint and force her to do something.



Good.   If you’re seeing this could you come on AIM please?  (See my sticky above for why.)  You have most of the games in PbP I might as well get yours done.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey Brother Shatterstone,

Since you're a mod, I have a question... how many attachments are too many?  I could post an updated map each round with people's locations, but I don't want to upload more than the powers that be think is reasonable.  I could instead upload it to the free web-space my ISP provides me and just give a link each time, if that's better.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Since you're a mod, I have a question... how many attachments are too many?  I could post an updated map each round with people's locations, but I don't want to upload more than the powers that be think is reasonable.  I could instead upload it to the free web-space my ISP provides me and just give a link each time, if that's better.



I've never heard of a limit to the number of attachments you can have in a thread, the only limit there is how big the attachment can be but this is on the individual post level.  As for going with the web space approach this can make for very long load for players on dialup and if you do maps this way you really should be in a position to leave the maps up for quite sometime so that the other reading the thread at a later time can enjoy them.

I’ll look into it the attachment for you but if that's how you want to go I'll green light it and give you permission until I know more.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I’ll look into it the attachment for you but if that's how you want to go I'll green light it and give you permission until I know more.




Your clear you can attach as many maps as you need.   (There is a built in size limit and 5 files in a single post that can’t be broken though.)


----------



## Telsar (Jul 1, 2004)

Hey all,

A quick reminder... if you make any significant changes to your character sheets, beyond changes in gold or ammo used or anything minor like that, let me know here.  I wrote up a Word document that I use with your guys' characters in it in a format I'm comfortable with. I generally don't look at the Rogues Gallery thread when I'm working up who does what, so if something changes that will affect combat or dice rolls, let me know so I can update my Word file.  Thanks


----------



## Telsar (Jul 1, 2004)

Isida,

Just read your listed action.  You are way, way down the initiative list; more than likely by the time it gets to you, the spot Guard #3 was standing in will be taken by someone.  Do you want to delay until someone falls, and then do your listed action?  Or you could also try to touch him from the stairs, using balance, like I suggested to Paxus in message #410 , unless someone else uses that option.  You probably don't need to decide immediately, I just wanted to know what you will do if you can't get hand-to-hand.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2004)

If I can reach him from the stairs, go for it.  If not, wait until there's a spot, then move for it and touch him.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 1, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone:  does "follow the dark haired cleric into the fray" mean you're delaying until after she acts?  Or would you go up to Ezuvial immediately and attack?  And there shouldn't be any Attacks of Opportunity, unless you say something to make the guards think you were on Ezuvial's side.

Goddess Fallenangel: not rushing, but I'll update with yours and Accalon's actions, and then the guards, after you post.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone:  does "follow the dark haired cleric into the fray" mean you're delaying until after she acts?  Or would you go up to Ezuvial immediately and attack?




If there is no AoO pending from Ezuvial then Accalon would step right in and try to smite him.  (Being cautious but providing the cover that Lydia requested.)



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> And there shouldn't be any Attacks of Opportunity, unless you say something to make the guards think you were on Ezuvial's side.




Good, just wanted to be clear that Accalon isn't threatening them....  I guess I wasn't though.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 1, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone:  does "follow the dark haired cleric into the fray" mean you're delaying until after she acts?  Or would you go up to Ezuvial immediately and attack?  And there shouldn't be any Attacks of Opportunity, unless you say something to make the guards think you were on Ezuvial's side.
> 
> Goddess Fallenangel: not rushing, but I'll update with yours and Accalon's actions, and then the guards, after you post.




Sorry, been attempting to work on the game I am running here *and not doing so hot DMming, I am afraid*. I will post shortly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2004)

Telsar, hey I think you forgot to remove the shaky feeling from Accalon status sheet.  

The Aura of Menace is listed under the general Archon information, inside the Archon traits section; anyhow a character that makes a successful hit cannot be affected by the aura for 24 hours. 

(Hey Accalon needs a critical to do any real damage now so that -2 on a confirm would be rather nasty.)


----------



## Telsar (Jul 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, hey I think you forgot to remove the shaky feeling from Accalon status sheet.
> 
> The Aura of Menace is listed under the general Archon information, inside the Archon traits section; anyhow a character that makes a successful hit cannot be affected by the aura for 24 hours.
> 
> (Hey Accalon needs a critical to do any real damage now so that -2 on a confirm would be rather nasty.)




You're right, I did forget.  I'll edit the post.  Good thing you remembered that about archons from some previous game, 'cause I'm sure you didn't look it up just for this occasion.... right?     I'm just kidding, as soon as I told what it was, it's reasonable for a player to look up the info, as long as his character doesn't use it.  Just remember... the DM doesn't always have to go by the books.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> remember... the DM doesn't always have to go by the books.



Fine by me, I hope he has less hit points than normal...


----------



## Telsar (Jul 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Fine by me, I hope he has less hit points than normal...




Speaking of hit points, just to let you guys know, I don't list HPs for enemies/NPCs, but I do put one of the following:
Unhurt: no HP loss
Slightly hurt: 10% total HPs lost or less
Hurt: 11-75% total HPs lost
Very hurt: more than 75% total HPs lost

Accalon's hit changed Ezuvial's status from slightly hurt to hurt (although how he got slightly hurt, I don't think any of you know, but you might suspect).  I don't imagine his status will change from "hurt" for awhile.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> I don't imagine his status will change from "hurt" for awhile.



No either do I...  

Question: what square is Accalon occupying after his smite?


----------



## Telsar (Jul 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No either do I...
> 
> Question: what square is Accalon occupying after his smite?




N15, same as the downed guard.  That's the only place to reach him hand-to-hand except for balancing on the stairs at N16, or moving around to the showing room.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 2, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> it's reasonable for a player to look up the info, as long as his character doesn't use it.




It's kind of annoying when you know things OOC that you can't use IC.  For example, Gwyn can't do any damage unless he confirms a critical; he doesn't know that, so he'll keep shooting arrows.  When he learns that evil weapons will do damage, he'll likely go after Ezuvial with his claws, even though I know that half-fiends don't deal damage as evil weapons, despite being outsiders with the Evil subtype. Woe is me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Woe is me.




Woe is us, only one of us can truly damage him...  Well, Accalon can do one damage if he rolls an 8...  (8+2+1=11)

Maybe a change in tactics is in order...? 

Also in the DMG it states that a character that hits the target realizes that it did no damage...  So I don’t think it would be insane of you to shot shooting arrows if you know it’s doing no good.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Woe is us, only one of us can truly damage him...




Or two... Alicia routinely does more than 10 hps of damage.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Maybe a change in tactics is in order...?




Grappling won't work since he can teleport at will. (Though we don't know that yet, I guess.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Or two... Alicia routinely does more than 10 hps of damage.




Yet she isn't there...  :\ 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Grappling won't work since he can teleport at will. (Though we don't know that yet, I guess.)




If he's teleporting than he isn't attacking...    besides where he's at now Lydia is going to have a hard time reaching him... :\


----------



## Telsar (Jul 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Woe is us, only one of us can truly damage him...  Well, Accalon can do one damage if he rolls an 8...  (8+2+1=11)




Aligor has a good chance to hurt him too, if raging, and power attacks(1D10+8), but then it will be hard to hit his high AC.

And of course, almost anyone can hurt him on a crit.

And, also of course, the characters have the option of surrender... or running for the hills.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> And, also of course, the characters have the option of surrender... or running for the hills.



I do believe I voted for running for the hills OOC...    

but what'cha going to do IC when you get an offer like that?


----------



## Telsar (Jul 3, 2004)

BS, I stopped at Accalon's action since you said you might edit what you were going to do next.  I'll just wait till, say, tomorrow morning, and then go with you fighting defensively as you stated.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 4, 2004)

I was going to wait on Serpenteye for tactics with Alicia, but then I figured, at least at first, her attack would probably be the same as usual, Power Attack and Reckless Attack.

Next up, Accalon and T'aria.   Of course, no one has to wait for their initiative to post, but if I think things have changed significantly by the time it's your action, I may wait till you can verify what you want to do.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 4, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> I was going to wait on Serpenteye for tactics with Alicia, but then I figured, at least at first, her attack would probably be the same as usual, Power Attack and Reckless Attack.




You really don't have to wait for me if you feel I'm breaking the momentum of the game, I don't have a lot of internet-time. Alicia is quite simple and usually easy to predict. You guessed correctly, she'll continue her usual tactics.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 4, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> You really don't have to wait for me if you feel I'm breaking the momentum of the game, I don't have a lot of internet-time. Alicia is quite simple and usually easy to predict. You guessed correctly, she'll continue her usual tactics.




That's what I figured.  But now, you might want to go with just Reckless (no Power Attack), since you are taking a -4 for cover, and -2 for his aura of menace.  At least until someone drops (so you'll lose the -4) or you hit (so you lose the -2 from the aura).  'Course, Alicia isn't a brilliant tactician, I imagine.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2004)

Telsar, Accalon will do the same, as before, fighting defensively, no need to repost it but I'm curious as to rather or not he can withdraw with the huge incredible bulk behind him.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 4, 2004)

Lydia's just going to continue to hit Ezuvial with her mace, but if she takes another wound, she will retreat ten feet or so and cast _bane_.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 4, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, Accalon will do the same, as before, fighting defensively, no need to repost it but I'm curious as to rather or not he can withdraw with the huge incredible bulk behind him.




All I can find in the rules is that you can always move through an ally's square (unless you're charging), so as long as she isn't trying to block you, you should be able to withdraw.  You just have to wind up somewhere beyond the 4 squares she's taking up.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Lydia's just going to continue to hit Ezuvial with her mace, but if she takes another wound, she will retreat ten feet or so and cast _bane_.



If, when, this happens Accalon is more inclined to withdraw and fallow the mace...  

(I'll need to read the IC thread, but I'm pretty sure that Lydia mentioned the fact that she can make her weapon penetrate Ezuvial’s defense.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> All I can find in the rules is that you can always move through an ally's square (unless you're charging), so as long as she isn't trying to block you, you should be able to withdraw.




Well hopefully she won't do anything foolish like that, I had half expected her to throw Accalon out of the way.  

(cool, I had looked but to be honest this is my first use of D&D rules with a map...  )


----------



## Telsar (Jul 4, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If, when, this happens Accalon is more inclined to withdraw and fallow the mace...
> 
> (I'll need to read the IC thread, but I'm pretty sure that Lydia mentioned the fact that she can make her weapon penetrate Ezuvial’s defense.)




I just updated, so it should be obvious now anyway.  She didn't swing the thing very hard, but still hurt him.

You guys are doing better than I imagined, wouldn't have thought he'd be as hurt as he is now (still not 75% of HPs, though).  He's been lucky too, though... can't seem to miss Accalon with that bite.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> I just updated, so it should be obvious now anyway.  She didn't swing the thing very hard, but still hurt him.




Cool, though as I said I'm sure she was at least forthcoming in that...



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> You guys are doing better than I imagined, wouldn't have thought he'd be as hurt as he is now (still not 75% of HPs, though).




Honesty, I think it's us who have been lucky...  We’ve harmed him as often as I thought we would.  

Not expecting it but this is what I think we should do...  I think Lydia and Accalon should withdraw, Lydia should give up the mace to either Accalon, who's going to be closer to full health after a potion or two, or maybe to Alicia...  

I know that Alicia can do the most damage but I would be worried about her being the primary target...  Though to be honest Ezuvial is fighting this battle far nicer than I would…. :\


----------



## Telsar (Jul 4, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know that Alicia can do the most damage but I would be worried about her being the primary target...  Though to be honest Ezuvial is fighting this battle far nicer than I would…. :\




It's that pesky good alignment... always a hindrance. 

But with Alicia's mention of the blink dogs' demise, I think there will be more righteous vengeance than merciful flat-of-the-blade blows.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 5, 2004)

Bad Alicia! Bad!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> It's that pesky good alignment... always a hindrance.




It’s more about tactics then alignment...  Better she gets hit than Accalon but again I don't want to see all of our eggs in the same basket.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It’s more about tactics then alignment...  Better she gets hit than Accalon but again I don't want to see all of our eggs in the same basket.




Well, the good alignment says... divide the damage up, so the enemy has the chance to surrender.  And it also says, do at least a little non-lethal damage to each foe so, in the end, they'll be knocked out instead of dying.  Yes, he knows a lot of you are very evil, but until the blink dog reference, he didn't know anything any of you had actually done (unlike with Brie).

Also, as a DM, I know players hate it when their characters get KOed early in the fight, and everyone else gets to keep participating.  So, although beating on one person until they drop would be the best tactics, it's not the most interesting for everyone.  That's just my opinion but something to think about... didn't you say you'd be starting a game soon? 

BTW, BS, if Accalon is definitely withdrawing be sure and say it somewhere... IC or here.  You're initiative is just about up.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 6, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> All I can find in the rules is that you can always move through an ally's square (unless you're charging), so as long as she isn't trying to block you, you should be able to withdraw.  You just have to wind up somewhere beyond the 4 squares she's taking up.




Large bipeds only take up a 5 foot square, just like medium sized people. (right?)



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Bad Alicia! Bad!




Bad Alicia!... can't seem to hit anything


----------



## Telsar (Jul 6, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Large bipeds only take up a 5 foot square, just like medium sized people. (right?)




Unless I'm mistaken, in 3.5 all Large creatures take up a 10' by 10' space.  Of course, you don't fill that area, that's just the amount you need for maneuvering room, hence why allies can still pass through your space(s).




			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Bad Alicia!... can't seem to hit anything




Well, with Accalon out of the way you won't take the cover penalty now.  And you still have the option of not doing Power Attack but stilll using Reckless Attack, that would increase your chance to hit.  You'll do less damage, though (+9 instead of +13, with +2 to hit).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> BTW, BS, if Accalon is definitely withdrawing be sure and say it somewhere... IC or here.  You're initiative is just about up.



Well he was only really withdrawing if Lydia did, and it looks like she did not, but that's okay I can make it work.  

I just have a question now...  What sort of an action would holding a potion up for another person to drink be? 

I'm not to concerned on my end of the action, besides movement it's all that I plan on him doing, just on the recipient’s end? 

(of to post in character if the boss will allow me.)


----------



## Telsar (Jul 6, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well he was only really withdrawing if Lydia did, and it looks like she did not, but that's okay I can make it work.




Well, she said she'd withdraw if she was wounded, and she was... but then she posted that she still wanted to attack him, so... blame her.   Coordinating plans in PBP is difficult.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I just have a question now...  What sort of an action would holding a potion up for another person to drink be?




I don't know if there's a specific rule about it, but barring something official, one of you has to use a move-equivalent action to transfer the potion, either you giving it or her taking it.  If you give it, she can have a full round to do stuff (including actually drinking it), otherwise she uses a move-equivalent to take it.  So we'll assume you gave it, since you had nothing else to do.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Well, she said she'd withdraw if she was wounded, and she was... but then she posted that she still wanted to attack him, so... blame her.



Oh I do!   I never even thought of blaming anyone else...   I like to keep everything as consistent as possible so expect her to get blamed for anything else that goes wrong too.   [JK Isida] 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Coordinating plans in PBP is difficult.



Indeed, very much so a change of heart by one player is harder to account for, you can't ask for a corrects quite as fast online as you can at the table. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> I don't know if there's a specific rule about it, but barring something official, one of you has to use a move-equivalent action to transfer the potion, either you giving it or her taking it.



Works for me, I'm not sure how official it would need to be, that all seems like it should work for me. 

Hopefully, Lydia will drink the darn thing...  :\ 

PS if she does withdraw Accalon will take her spot. (and mace if she'll let him)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2004)

Meh, I figured Lydia could take maybe one more hit, and then she can withdraw.  Anyway, hoping Lydia can figure out the potion is non-poisonous.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Meh, I figured Lydia could take maybe one more hit, and then she can withdraw.




To quote a movie... "She's no good to me dead..."




			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Anyway, hoping Lydia can figure out the potion is non-poisonous.



Wow, she's more paranoid than a cracked out Seattlite...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2004)

Isida, FYI I edited your post to fix the error in the italic code.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 6, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Meh, I figured Lydia could take maybe one more hit, and then she can withdraw.  Anyway, hoping Lydia can figure out the potion is non-poisonous.




I guess we need to figure out how the potion is labelled.  BS, does Accalon label the potions he buys for his own benefit?  If not, each person who sells potions uses his own method for labelling them, very seldomly with words, most often with symbols that can range from easy to understand to very esoteric.  When Accalon purchased it, it had a symbol of a hand touching a heart... did you modify that?  If you didn't, would Lydia drink something with that symbol on it?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> When Accalon purchased it, it had a symbol of a hand touching a heart... did you modify that?  If you didn't, would Lydia drink something with that symbol on it?




Never gave it any thought, but he’s not really the tip to spend any time on modify them as he really has no need to, a potion of cure light wounds isn't against the law or anything.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2004)

Would Lydia know that the hand on heart symbol is a good thing?


----------



## Telsar (Jul 6, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Would Lydia know that the hand on heart symbol is a good thing?




Well, like I said, each potion maker/seller uses his own symbols.  With a knowledge(religion) roll (rolled 7+6=13), Lydia knows a lot of religious artwork depicts healing with a cleric touching someone's chest, so its likely to be healing.  But there's always the possibility the guy who made it is a goofball who was trying to show someone's heart being stopped.  But I think if Accalon wanted to kill Lydia, he'd just beat her over the head with the mace she just handed him.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 6, 2004)

Well, Accalon did make a little deal with Lydia... methinks it would be more likely he would wait until after that before poisoning her, because he obviously enjoys live women (judging by the fact he was found in a brothel).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> because he obviously enjoys live women (judging by the fact he was found in a brothel).




and not a graveyard...


----------



## Telsar (Jul 7, 2004)

Well... that was not how I expected things to end.   

I'll comment more after a few people have had time to read my last update.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 7, 2004)

Wa-hoo!  We killed a celestial!  *Does a victory dance.*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 7, 2004)

Note to self: DR sucks when enemies have it.  Acquire DR posthaste.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 7, 2004)

Hey, no fair, I wanted to CDG the archon!  *adopts a childish whine.*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 7, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Note to self: DR sucks when enemies have it.  Acquire DR posthaste.





:lmao: I second that....



And Isida's happy-dance post.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 7, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hey, no fair, I wanted to CDG the archon!  *adopts a childish whine.*



OOC, we all know that it's basically thanks to you and Serpenteye that any of us walked out of there, and with luck, we'll also get to thank you for patching us together again.  IC, though, Gwyn is terribly frustrated that he was unable to hurt the damn thing, and anyone who keeps him from even a token victory is likely to set him off, which no one wants.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 7, 2004)

There is that...


----------



## Telsar (Jul 7, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> ...anyone who keeps him from even a token victory is likely to set him off, which no one wants.




Uh oh, then Aligor might be in trouble. (Just added to the IC thread)


----------



## Telsar (Jul 7, 2004)

Anyway, the plan was... when he got to "very hurt" status, 1/4 HPs or less, he'd teleport away.  And if you cared, you could track him to his lair (I already included a few clues as to where that might be), and if you didn't, he'd eventually track you guys down.  And then Alicia rolled 18 on 3D6 *sigh* If she rolled 14 or less, a very easy thing to do on 3D6, he'd been awake to escape.  If she'd missed, he almost certainly would have dropped her.  Oh well, now I'll have to make up a new enemy... and obviously he'll have to be tougher.   

At this point, everything is very open on what you guys want to do next.  (Of course, we still need to wrap up with Brie).  You guys can decide if you have specific goals you want to reach, or just want to dally around waiting for stuff to happen that might interest you.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 7, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Uh oh, then Aligor might be in trouble. (Just added to the IC thread)



LOL, well, with Aligor still hacking away and tossing pieces here and there, I am sure Gwyn will be tossed a few scraps.  Besides, Aligor is hiding his anger, as he did not get a true hit either.  So hacking the damn creature to pieces is his venting...Anyone else care to join in?  It does great wonders for stress relief!  While hacking, Aligor will be throwing a few insults to this creatures past heritage, using many a profound word, and mixing it in a few languages to make sure everyone understands...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> At this point, everything is very open on what you guys want to do next.  (Of course, we still need to wrap up with Brie).  You guys can decide if you have specific goals you want to reach, or just want to dally around waiting for stuff to happen that might interest you.




I'm curious of something... What are the plans for Aeweth?  TH is still a no show...  :\


----------



## Telsar (Jul 7, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm curious of something... What are the plans for Aeweth?  TH is still a no show...  :\




No ideas on that at all.  Has anyone seen Thomas Hobbes post in other threads, or know an email address?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> No ideas on that at all.  Has anyone seen Thomas Hobbes post in other threads, or know an email address?




His last visit was: June 29, 12:45

last activity was: July 1, 16:03

Last Post was: 06-28-2004, 10:26 AM (that day he posted three times; all LEW games)

and of course I know his email, I'll send one when I get home assuming your post was a request from his DM to get in touch with him. 

If he doesn't make it back what's the plan...?  

Accalon's not one to keep her tired up against her will so his first stop, baring distractions, is to untie her so it sort of needs to be addressed.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 8, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> and of course I know his email, I'll send one when I get home assuming your post was a request from his DM to get in touch with him.
> 
> If he doesn't make it back what's the plan...?
> 
> Accalon's not one to keep her tired up against her will so his first stop, baring distractions, is to untie her so it sort of needs to be addressed.




Yep, I'm requesting.  So ask him to write me (you know my email, too; go ahead and give him the address).

If he doesn't make it back, I'll probably NPC her long enough for her to slap Accalon's face and decide Ezuvial was right... she shouldn't be hanging out with such evil people.    Not that I think that's what TH should do if he wants to play, I'd just be writing her out of the story if he doesn't.

For now, Accalon can untie her, and she'll just be vague about her reaction to everything until we know if TH can come back or not.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Yep, I'm requesting.  So ask him to write me (you know my email, too; go ahead and give him the address).




Done and Done, now the waiting beginnings.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey all,

I just update Accalon upstairs (and a little with Alicia), but I was waiting on downstairs to see if T’aria gave back the potions (and/or money and gems), if T’aria or Gwyn would answer Brie’s question about the girls, or if anyone would realize Brie is offering a considerably smaller sum than she originally promised.  The original offers are in posts #166  and #351 .

I probably shouldn’t have thought you’d remember how much was originally offered.  I’m used to tabletop games, not lengthy PBP games, especially where you guys play in lots of games other than mine.

Also, you guys might want to discuss, in character or here, what kind of goals you’d like to pursue next.  There’s been a little, but we can’t really get to anything new until I know what everyone wants to do.  Even if it’s just go back to the Inn and rest (although T’aria, Accalon, and Aligor probably don’t stay at the Inn everyone else has rooms in), and wait for something interesting to happen.

Anyway, that’s what I’m waiting on.  No rush, though.

And still no email from TH, unfortunately.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> I just update Accalon upstairs (and a little with Alicia)



Yay!  (now do it again! )



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Also, you guys might want to discuss, in character or here, what kind of goals you’d like to pursue next.



I'm not really sure...  Accalon’s pretty agreeable to anything that has a town; he’s going to want to find a new town within a month, it sort of depends upon how much he gets accomplished faith wise...

We should work upon finding Ezuvial’s lair…  Of course I use we loosely, I think Accalon’s going to get distracted again if someone doesn’t drag him away…   



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> And still no email from TH, unfortunately.




Nope, none here either...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 9, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> I just update Accalon upstairs (and a little with Alicia), but I was waiting on downstairs to see if T’aria gave back the potions (and/or money and gems), if T’aria or Gwyn would answer Brie’s question about the girls, or if anyone would realize Brie is offering a considerably smaller sum than she originally promised.  The original offers are in posts #166  and #351 .
> 
> I probably shouldn’t have thought you’d remember how much was originally offered.  I’m used to tabletop games, not lengthy PBP games, especially where you guys play in lots of games other than mine.




Hmm.... Well, here's the thing - I was originally going to go back and check to see how much we had agreed upon, because I would think that T'aria would most likely remember. But, I just got home, and you had mentioned it and posted links to the post wherein T'aria and Brie haggled. So... would you rather have an Int check or something to see if T'aria remembers? I'll post after you let me know... 

Cepter: Congrats!


----------



## Telsar (Jul 9, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Hmm.... Well, here's the thing - I was originally going to go back and check to see how much we had agreed upon, because I would think that T'aria would most likely remember. But, I just got home, and you had mentioned it and posted links to the post wherein T'aria and Brie haggled. So... would you rather have an Int check or something to see if T'aria remembers? I'll post after you let me know...




I believe you when you said you planned on checking, so we'll say you remember.  The figures I posted were meant to be so low that I was sure someone would check.   So no Int checks are needed.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 9, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> I believe you when you said you planned on checking, so we'll say you remember.  The figures I posted were meant to be so low that I was sure someone would check.   So no Int checks are needed.




Cool.... will post shortly then... (although I think Gwyn mentioned something about it. )


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 9, 2004)

Heh.  I was just making vague, leading comments in hopes of turning Alicia against Brie, rather than having her go after us for her cash.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah, but I can take the comments and run with them.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2004)

Telsar, TH just got a hold of me not sure if you got the same email or not so here it is:



> Adam-
> 
> Thanks very much for mailing me.  I had misplaced your e-mail address and thus had no way of reaching ENworld people....
> 
> ...




I wouldn't kill off Aeweth anytime soon, and if the other girls untie her than she can stay in the background for the time being.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 10, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, TH just got a hold of me not sure if you got the same email or not so here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't kill off Aeweth anytime soon, and if the other girls untie her than she can stay in the background for the time being.




Nope, I didn't get an email, but we can hope he comes back.   Yeah, she'll stay in the sidelines for now.  Maybe decide to go back to the Inn and rest... a rest that won't end until TH gets back.

Thanks for posting the note.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting the note.




Your welcome. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> If T’aria and Accalon would have stayed at the nicest, and most expensive, inn then they have rooms there too.




Not sure where Accalon would have gotten quarters at, he would have stabled the horse and went straight to the boarding house…  (So he probably hasn't looked yet, and T’aria has a certain amount of apathy for him so I doubt she did either.)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Not sure where Accalon would have gotten quarters at, he would have stabled the horse and went straight to the boarding house…  (So he probably hasn't looked yet, and T’aria has a certain amount of apathy for him so I doubt she did either.)




Probably not... do you sleep all that often when in town?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Probably not... do you sleep all that often when in town?




Nope, no rest for the wicked...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2004)

Wow, that's allot more attention than Accalon ever wanted to acquire...   :\    (I see a whole lot of behaving he has no desire to do on his horizon.  )

Why did I have to play the normal looking one??? 

Telsar, hey does the name mean anything to Accalon?  I know it’s an untrained skill check in all, but it would help confirm the rumors and such. 

(though I plan on looking back to see what noble family Algernon tried to connect her too.  Done: No joy just a first name was given.)


----------



## Telsar (Jul 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, hey does the name mean anything to Accalon?  I know it’s an untrained skill check in all, but it would help confirm the rumors and such.




Just remembered I forgot to answer this.  No, the name Moonstrider doesn't mean a thing to you, except that it obviously sounds elven.  And right, only his name, Vandior, and his position, a member of the king's advisory council, was mentioned before.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 13, 2004)

Telsar - just to remind you, T'aria hadn't given back the platinum she had taken yet... she had started to, and when the guard arrived thought it better to retrieve her weapon rather than be handing Brie coins... would have looked odd.

Of course, if Brie forgets about it, T'aria won't be upset....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Of course, if Brie forgets about it, T'aria won't be upset....




Than why remind her?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2004)

Oh yeah I didn't like the order of Isida's and my post so I deleted mine, reposted and now I'm going to edit upon it.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Than why remind her?




Because I am not T'aria.  

And Telsar was nice enough to remind us of the payment differences.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Because I am not T'aria.




Only cause you shave your legs...   [Just/Kidding: I'm not really sure if you do or don't... ]



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> And Telsar was nice enough to remind us of the payment differences.



Very true. 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> now I'm going to edit upon it.




Done...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Only cause you shave your legs...  [Just/Kidding: I'm not really sure if you do or don't... ]




*sigh*     You have issues.  But of course, I am sure that the voices in your head have already told you that.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey guys,

Sorry I haven't posted in a couple days.  That damn thing called reality got in the way.

Things have been going a bit slow anyway, I think, from a lack of general consensus on what everyone wants to do.  Maybe if you guys picked a leader to make important decisions for the group?  Sorry Brie isn't more forthcoming with info on her man-who-owes-her-money problem, but with you guys skipping town and the authorities after you, well, telling you everything probably wouldn't be prudent.  And I'm not sure if you'd rather do the 'ruins' thing.  Or anything else you might like to do.  Even just laying low at your Inn is fine, and things can happen you might take an interest in.  The ball is in your guys' court.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 15, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> Sorry I haven't posted in a couple days.  That damn thing called reality got in the way.




You're kidding? This game has more life in it than all of my other games combined. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Things have been going a bit slow anyway, I think, from a lack of general consensus on what everyone wants to do.  Maybe if you guys picked a leader to make important decisions for the group?




Alicia is willing to arm-wrestle (or just plain wrestle) any other character for the position. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Sorry Brie isn't more forthcoming with info on her man-who-owes-her-money problem, but with you guys skipping town and the authorities after you, well, telling you everything probably wouldn't be prudent.  And I'm not sure if you'd rather do the 'ruins' thing.  Or anything else you might like to do.  Even just laying low at your Inn is fine, and things can happen you might take an interest in.  The ball is in your guys' court.




Alicia is too stupid to realise it but the authorities are probably going to come looking for her soon. She was at the scene of one of the murders, and she does have a look that is very easy to remember. At this point she'll do whatever Brie tells her, but the Goblin should probably not want her around for much longer. She'll be heartbroken, off course, but she will go along with the rest of the group wherever they decide to go (if they want a good meat-shield who they can cheat and underpay )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> She'll be heartbroken, off course, but she will go along with the rest of the group wherever they decide to go (if they want a good meat-shield who they can cheat and underpay )




I'm not too sure if it’s worth it...  The chance of being loved by her is too much of a risk in my opinion. 

As for a group leader, not to sure who else to pick besides Lydia, she knows most of the group, hasn't done anything to stupid, and has Accalon’s attention...


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 16, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm not too sure if it’s worth it... The chance of being loved by her is too much of a risk in my opinion.
> 
> As for a group leader, not to sure who else to pick besides Lydia, she knows most of the group, hasn't done anything to stupid, and has Accalon’s attention...



Aligor nominates.........BANE.  Yes, you got it, his dog.  The reason:  Bane is a good listener, and doesn't interupt while you are talking.  He has a pretty good sense of who to trust and not to trust.  He doesn't talk back.  He responds well to danger.  His pay is only a pat on the back, a soft blanket to sleep on sometimes, and a few scraps of meat every now and then.  And of course, he can be cheated out of his pay easily!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 16, 2004)

Bah!  Lydia claims the leadership of this group in name of Wee Jas.  Now everyone just step up to the sacrificial altar...


----------



## Telsar (Jul 17, 2004)

Hey guys,

I'm not necessarily recommending it, just throwing it out as a suggestion, but it's always possible for the group to split up, if some wanted to stay in town, and some wanted to go to the ruins, and/or some wanted to do whatever job Brie is trying to line up. And/or some wanted to check out the halfling beggar in a few hours.  And/or some wanted to go kill Hectaras, or Modrin, or any other NPC just for kicks. 

Like I said, I'm not necessarily recommending it.  We split up the group before, and it worked well, but a group going to the ruins will be gone for at least a couple weeks gametime, possibly months for us players.  Splitting up the party also splits up resources, which more than one of those activities might really need.  But at the same time, if any characters aren't in agreement and have their own thing they want to do, we'll go with it.


And BTW, if Bane is leader, he's all for you guys helping him chase down that cat that got away.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 17, 2004)

Goddess:  you can add 15 platinum (150 gp worth) to your money, from what you kept.  Also, I can't remember and it's probably easier to ask you than to hunt for it, but was it decided that the Inn you got rooms for was the same the rest of the party was in?  It's fine either way, I just couldn't remember if we'd decided.

And, if we're not counting Rhesa/Aeweth/Felari, the money should have been split 7 ways, is that right?  Or maybe we are counting her.  I don't know, up to you guys if someone you had to tie up and who didn't come down to talk to you about it gets a share.   Has anyone added the money yet?  We need to be sure how it's divided before you do.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 17, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm not too sure if it’s worth it...  The chance of being loved by her is too much of a risk in my opinion.
> 
> As for a group leader, not to sure who else to pick besides Lydia, she knows most of the group, hasn't done anything to stupid, and has Accalon’s attention...




Lydia would be ok, or the dog. Either one, really


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 17, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> And, if we're not counting Rhesa/Aeweth/Felari, the money should have been split 7 ways, is that right?  Or maybe we are counting her.  I don't know, up to you guys if someone you had to tie up and who didn't come down to talk to you about it gets a share.   Has anyone added the money yet?  We need to be sure how it's divided before you do.




I think that I stated in my post (too lazy to go look it up right now   ) that I asked Lydia if she believed that Aeweth deserved a share, and gave Lydia her share if so (T'aria doesn't know why she isn't downstairs; she could easily have been doing something else, and had been stuck with masqurading as a whore).

I got interrupted and forgot to mention that I was staying at the best Inn in the city.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 18, 2004)

Telsar, sorry for the confusion Accalon was simply stating that he could stay behind and continue the deception of Valasia and him being a couple in love…  (If you need to or want to edit the IC post I’ll hold my actions.)

Like Telsar, I’m lost on who is doing what…  I would rather see everyone voice there characters desires out here in the OOC thread cause I simply don’t wasn’t to see peoples actions forced by others.  

Also what's the terrain like around the city?  If it's not very favorable we might travel on the quick will either be harder or not possible...  

Oh FTR, Accalon doesn't have a room at the inn...  One track mind and all that.  He normally would go to the inn, eventually, but those plans changed with Loni... 

Oh Telsar, not sure how you have this planed but if were at the better swapping point it might be a good idea to move over to a new IC thread… (We like to see them ended before they hit 600.)

BS PbP Mod


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 18, 2004)

Lydia's in favor of at least getting out of the city.  She's willing to rough it for one night, then head out to the ruins in the morning.  Because ruins often mean undead, and she likes them.  A lot.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 19, 2004)

B.S. - T'aria stated in her last IC post that she got you a room. Just FYI:  link 

Isida - Since no one else had done so, I split up the money... is that the 3,500 you were referring to in your last IC post? My post: Link


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 19, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> B.S. - T'aria stated in her last IC post that she got you a room. Just FYI:  link




I'm shocked!  What happened to the apathy?   I knew she liked him…  

PS I might edit my post because of this... I want to see how others react.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Lydia's in favor of at least getting out of the city. She's willing to rough it for one night, then head out to the ruins in the morning. Because ruins often mean undead, and she likes them. A lot.



Ruins = Undead + Treasure!!!  Considering Aligor has an alternative agenda as well for going to the ruins, he would be in favor of more wealth.  After all, he IS a dwarf.  BUT...considering the fact that he has the map, and has not shown it to anyone, Lydia is in a bit of a jam.  Why don't you try your charm on him Isida?  I just posted IC, as he would have wanted the payment to include a black pearl, and then the rest in gold.  Either way, looks like they will have to wait out the night and wait for the dwarf to wake up tomorrow...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 19, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Either way, looks like they will have to wait out the night and wait for the dwarf to wake up tomorrow...



Works for me.   You might want to edit your post to consider this fact...  "Well you’re up a creek without a paddle, at least until the morning" 

Right now it's left rather vague.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 19, 2004)

Hmm... I think Lydia would sat that Aeweth does indeed get a share.  Though that share will never reach her.  Fair enough?  Or would people care to pummel me?  I can respect either reaction...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hmm... I think Lydia would sat that Aeweth does indeed get a share.  Though that share will never reach her.  Fair enough?  Or would people care to pummel me?  I can respect either reaction...





*lol* I don't care. T'aria wouldn't have mentioned it, but she feels generous having a handful of platnium. 

Of course, IC I might have a different reaction....


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 19, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> *lol* I don't care. T'aria wouldn't have mentioned it, but she feels generous having a handful of platnium.
> 
> Of course, IC I might have a different reaction....



I wouldn't worry about it, as Aligor took 20 Platinum from the brothers earlier in the night.  I should have killed Hex when I had the chance.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I can respect either reaction...




If you keep to the deal Accalon is a pretty agreeable guy.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 19, 2004)

At our moderator's request  , I started a new IC thread.  I guess soon we'll need a new OOC thread too.

Answering BS's questions: no need to change anything IC.  Like I said, even if I had figured out what Accalon was saying, Brie didn't. 

As for the terrain around the city: it's pretty flat, which makes travel easy but also makes you easy to spot, but there is a small forest to the north that provides cover.  To the south of the city runs a large river, moving from east to west, that empties into a nearby ocean.  I plan on making a rough, ugly map soon, since that's the only kind this DM has the skill for, which will show everyone the terrain, nearby cities, and the ruins.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 21, 2004)

Telsar, hey when Accalon mentioned that Loni could stay for a while he meant like 20 minutes to an hour to comfort her scared sister...  

Do you want to edit or do you want me to post my correct and wait for your next update?


----------



## Telsar (Jul 21, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, hey when Accalon mentioned that Loni could stay for a while he meant like 20 minutes to an hour to comfort her scared sister...
> 
> Do you want to edit or do you want me to post my correct and wait for your next update?




I'll correct it.  It's so hard to know what PCs are actually saying sometimes.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 21, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> I'll correct it.  It's so hard to know what PCs are actually saying sometimes.




Yeah I know, I'm sorry I was so vague like that.  I didn't mean to be.  If you ever have doubts let me know, I'm not that hard to get a hold of.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 21, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah I know, I'm sorry I was so vague like that.  I didn't mean to be.  If you ever have doubts let me know, I'm not that hard to get a hold of.




It was me.  You said 'friend and sister', so I should have realized what you meant.  I just knew she'd be more inclined to help clean up; she doesn't get along with Jovana all that well.

I've edited.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 21, 2004)

> Meanwhile, Aligor calls out to Boone in front of his antique’s shop. The human comes out with a dirty rag in his hand, apparently from cleaning something, and says “What are you doing here? You couldn’t have gotten in trouble that quickly!” Suddenly, something hits Aligor from behind, something that bursts open, covering the dwarf in a yellow goo. Even as the dwarf turns around to see who did this, the goo begins to harden, particularly around his feet, making walking, let alone running, impossible until the hardened gunk is scraped off. Boone says, “Aw, damn. Guess you could have at that.”
> 
> [Aligor failed a Spot check to see his attacker. Was hit. Aligor rolled Reflex save 9+2=11, failed, to see if the goo stuck him to the ground.]
> 
> The person responsible steps out from behind a cart fifty feet away where he had been hiding. He’s a tall man, with long black braided hair, wearing dark, loose fitting clothes with a number of odd symbols emblazoned on it. He says “Did you think you could betray Hex and get away with it? He knows you didn’t do the job he hired you for. He knows you set the authorities on him. And he knows you killed three of his men. Have anything to say before I collect the bounty on your head?” Not particularly waiting for a response, he holds his hands out, in a manner Aligor has seen often enough… the beginnings of someone casting a spell.



Ok, I guess I got a few questions before I can properly respond to this post...

1.  The 'Wizard', stepped out from behind the cart.  Since Bane would have been behind Aligor and even waiting outside the shop, I would like to know if he has a clear shot at the wizard for a charge.

2.  Power Attack says I can trade my attack bonus, up to my Base Attack Bonus and add to my damage.  Is that possible here to try and break this goo off with an attack with my Waraxe?  Regular damage is 1d10+4 for 2handed, plus another 3 for base attack bonus power attack.  Possible 1d10+7 damage?

3.  Trying to break free of this by pure strength, what kind of action would that cost me?

4.  Would you happen to have a rough map?  Or describe the shop.  Aligor would have been inside the doorway I am assuming, since something was thrown from the outside.  Are the walls to the sides of him walls or windows?

5.  Sorry about the mixup, Bane was supposed to sleep by the door, in case anyone tried to get in, he would be hit by it.  But since I went back and responded to the post differently, I see your point.  5/6 hp's noted.

6.  Asking Boone to help him get free, would you allow a free action?

I will post IC once I know what the answers are...Looks like meat's back on the menu for Bane!!!


----------



## Telsar (Jul 21, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Ok, I guess I got a few questions before I can properly respond to this post...
> 
> 1.  The 'Wizard', stepped out from behind the cart.  Since Bane would have been behind Aligor and even waiting outside the shop, I would like to know if he has a clear shot at the wizard for a charge.
> 
> ...




Answers:
1. There's a fifty foot straight shot for Bane, so yes, he can charge
2. There is no attack roll to hit the goo, it's automatic.  Unfortunately, that means you can't sacrifice anything to do extra damage.  So using your axe will do 1D10+4 to the goo
3. Standard action
4. You were attacked while still outside.  Since I wanted you to still get to do most of what you said, I assumed you called to Boone from outside, and he came out, then the attack went off.  You're 10' from the door to the place, Boone is in the doorway.  I wasn't going to map, since it's a fairly simple combat, but I can.  Tomorrow I'll try to whip one up.
5. OK.  I thought 'guarding' meant staying awake/alert.  When he gets some rest, he'll be back at full.
6. Any talk that doesn't require a skill roll (Intimidate, Bluff, Diplomacy, Handle Animal, etc.) is a free action.  In fact, it's less than that... characters can talk even when it's not their turn if it doesn't require a skill roll.  You can take a move equavalent and use one of these skills, or free action and he'll just decide for himself.

Yeah, Bane's a bit peckish.  Eating bits of that hound archon was a bit too much like cannibalism.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 21, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> It was me.  You said 'friend and sister', so I should have realized what you meant.  I just knew she'd be more inclined to help clean up; she doesn't get along with Jovana all that well.




So much of having meet through a mutual friend then...   Anyhow don't stress over it. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> I've edited.




I meant to tell you last night, but forgot; anyhow it was a very nice post.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 21, 2004)

Telsar, quick question: since you stated I had just led the horse out of the stall, I assume that I am really close to it? As in, 5' step?

Also, next question: I don't suppose this inn uses claim chits? Little pieces of metal or wood inscribed with a number that were used to keep track of horses/owners?

Let me know.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 21, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Telsar, quick question: since you stated I had just led the horse out of the stall, I assume that I am really close to it? As in, 5' step?
> 
> Also, next question: I don't suppose this inn uses claim chits? Little pieces of metal or wood inscribed with a number that were used to keep track of horses/owners?
> 
> Let me know.




Not even a 5' step.  You're adjacent to it, leading it out.  No claim chits... they have workers responsible for keeping the horses, and keeping track of who brought in which animals.  Which I assumed you'd try to bypass.   The kid is more than likely an apprentice worker.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 22, 2004)

Regarding your map posting and timing, don't bother worrying, as I don't think I would have changed anything.  Also, are there any other people in this area that Aligor sees?  Just making sure he knows what he's up against.  I really need to get him to go shopping, as I can't update his stuff until he gets to a shop.  My fault for not getting his character built up and all...sorry.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 22, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Regarding your map posting and timing, don't bother worrying, as I don't think I would have changed anything.  Also, are there any other people in this area that Aligor sees?  Just making sure he knows what he's up against.  I really need to get him to go shopping, as I can't update his stuff until he gets to a shop.  My fault for not getting his character built up and all...sorry.




You don't see anyone (besides who I've mentioned) except one person looking out a window of the building marked 'residence' on the map.  But you see no weapon, and it seems more like just someone who's curious what all the yelling is about.

If you live (heh heh), you should be able to shop.  Although there might be more of Hex's men looking for you.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 22, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> You don't see anyone (besides who I've mentioned) except one person looking out a window of the building marked 'residence' on the map. But you see no weapon, and it seems more like just someone who's curious what all the yelling is about.
> 
> If you live (heh heh), you should be able to shop. Although there might be more of Hex's men looking for you.



Or me lookin fer Hex's men now!  After all, Aligor hasn't had his breakfast....  Damn, now I'm startin ta talk like a dwarf!  Anyways, I want to know more about this man.  Can Aligor see any weapons, such as bows or crossbows, as he would like to know if this guy has ranged weapons.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 22, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Or me lookin fer Hex's men now!  After all, Aligor hasn't had his breakfast....  Damn, now I'm startin ta talk like a dwarf!  Anyways, I want to know more about this man.  Can Aligor see any weapons, such as bows or crossbows, as he would like to know if this guy has ranged weapons.




Assuming you mean the wizard, he's got a couple more bags like the one that hit you.  That's the only weapons you see on him, although he seems more inclined to zap you right now.  If you meant the guy in the residence, like I said, no visible weapons.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 22, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Not even a 5' step.  You're adjacent to it, leading it out.  No claim chits... they have workers responsible for keeping the horses, and keeping track of who brought in which animals.  Which I assumed you'd try to bypass.   The kid is more than likely an apprentice worker.




*lol* Yup, I'd try to - unfortunately, doesn't seem to have worked. Thanks.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 24, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone,

Just want to verify: 'Shall we go?' means upstairs to Loni's room, right?


----------



## Telsar (Jul 24, 2004)

Serpenteye:

In a previous post, I mentioned the bush this creature was a part of was 12 foot high, and was just as tall as it seperated from it.  Hence, the creature is large.  Hence, it has the same reach you do.  Hence, it will get an AOO if you do the trip.  With all those hences  , do you still want to do the trip?


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 25, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Serpenteye:
> 
> In a previous post, I mentioned the bush this creature was a part of was 12 foot high, and was just as tall as it seperated from it.  Hence, the creature is large.  Hence, it has the same reach you do.  Hence, it will get an AOO if you do the trip.  With all those hences  , do you still want to do the trip?




No, no, I'll just make an ordinary attack (full PA, full RA). I thought it was man-sized, but I must have misread. Thanks for your reminder .


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 25, 2004)

Telsar, nor rush and I can totally understand why you broke up the separate combats into different posts, but you never did update Accalon...  

As I said, no rush, just a friendly remember she the groups is broken up into about 7 pieces now.  :\


----------



## Telsar (Jul 25, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, nor rush and I can totally understand why you broke up the separate combats into different posts, but you never did update Accalon...
> 
> As I said, no rush, just a friendly remember she the groups is broken up into about 7 pieces now.  :\




Read up 4 messages (OOC post #535).  I was waiting for you to reply to that before I continued with you.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 25, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Just want to verify: 'Shall we go?' means upstairs to Loni's room, right?




Yeah, pretty much...  Not in less she has some idea in her pretty little head.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 26, 2004)

BTW, if I'm reading the rules right, being disabled means you only get a move or std. action, and a withdraw taken when you don't get a full round's action is a standard action.  And taking any standard action while disabled causes you to be dying.  Which means a disabled character can't withdraw (w/o dying), so she would have to just move, provoking an attack of opportunity.  Which in this DM's opinion, totally sucks.

I want disabled characters to be able to stagger away from their enemies, both you from them and them from you.  So, as a house rule, withdraw while disabled is a move action, not a standard one.  Just letting you all know, since Alicia just benefitted from it, and some day NPCs may stagger away from you too.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 26, 2004)

Telsar, I want to know if you would consider the following actions for Aligor.

Withdraw, moving into Boone's place, as he will want Bane to distract the bat long enough for him to get inside.  While looking at the bats immense size, ALigor had a thought.  If Boones door is only meant for creatures walking and human sized, then surely this large bat with a 15 foot wingspan can't fly in.  That's his theory.  So would you allow a withdraw into Boone's?  Boone would probably be watching this transpire, so when the dwarf made his way to the doorway, hopefully he would open it?  Your call....


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 26, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> BTW, if I'm reading the rules right, being disabled means you only get a move or std. action, and a withdraw taken when you don't get a full round's action is a standard action.  And taking any standard action while disabled causes you to be dying.  Which means a disabled character can't withdraw (w/o dying), so she would have to just move, provoking an attack of opportunity.  Which in this DM's opinion, totally sucks.
> 
> I want disabled characters to be able to stagger away from their enemies, both you from them and them from you.  So, as a house rule, withdraw while disabled is a move action, not a standard one.  Just letting you all know, since Alicia just benefitted from it, and some day NPCs may stagger away from you too.




Thanks, , it saves me from having to roll up another character (maybe   ).


----------



## Telsar (Jul 26, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Telsar, I want to know if you would consider the following actions for Aligor.
> 
> Withdraw, moving into Boone's place, as he will want Bane to distract the bat long enough for him to get inside.  While looking at the bats immense size, ALigor had a thought.  If Boones door is only meant for creatures walking and human sized, then surely this large bat with a 15 foot wingspan can't fly in.  That's his theory.  So would you allow a withdraw into Boone's?  Boone would probably be watching this transpire, so when the dwarf made his way to the doorway, hopefully he would open it?  Your call....




You can withdraw into Boone's, and Boone left his door open so that wouldn't be difficult.  Even though the bat has 15' wingspan, most of that is thin wings, so it counts as Large, not Huge.  A Large creature can squeeze through a 5' space, but it would have to use ground movement to do so, not flight, so it would probably take a full round to get into Boone's (flight to the door, ground move through it).  But it could do it.  And depending on the orders given it by Azallin, it probably will.

And not that it should influence your decision or anything, but I imagine an antique shop has a few valubable, vulnerable items in it that a large bat would probably knock over.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 26, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> You can withdraw into Boone's, and Boone left his door open so that wouldn't be difficult. Even though the bat has 15' wingspan, most of that is thin wings, so it counts as Large, not Huge. A Large creature can squeeze through a 5' space, but it would have to use ground movement to do so, not flight, so it would probably take a full round to get into Boone's (flight to the door, ground move through it). But it could do it. And depending on the orders given it by Azallin, it probably will.
> 
> And not that it should influence your decision or anything, but I imagine an antique shop has a few valubable, vulnerable items in it that a large bat would probably knock over.



True, but his thinking is:  If he was to get into Boone's, I am sure Boone would close the door behind him, to make sure that bat wouldn't get into his shop...which Aligor would be saying to do...


----------



## Telsar (Jul 27, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> True, but his thinking is:  If he was to get into Boone's, I am sure Boone would close the door behind him, to make sure that bat wouldn't get into his shop...which Aligor would be saying to do...





Boone might close the door, if he's available to.  If he's, say, hiding under a table, then he can't.  So you won't know whether he'll shut the door or not until you try it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 27, 2004)

Telsar, if you wanted to add the part about Loni's reaction to Clara’s dealing in your previous post that’s cool, I’m willing to edit my own post…  

(Sorry, about that Accalon not to worried about giving to much money, but at the same time he doesn’t want to be robbed blind, but of course he is worried about how Loni reacted to the whole thing.)

PS I also had the big bed being on the far side of the room…  Clara couldn’t bolt as easy for the door that way.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 27, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, if you wanted to add the part about Loni's reaction to Clara’s dealing in your previous post that’s cool, I’m willing to edit my own post…
> 
> (Sorry, about that Accalon not to worried about giving to much money, but at the same time he doesn’t want to be robbed blind, but of course he is worried about how Loni reacted to the whole thing.)
> 
> PS I also had the big bed being on the far side of the room…  Clara couldn’t bolt as easy for the door that way.





I edited the post to include Loni's reaction, so if that changes anything, then, um... change it.   The room is crowded enough that it's virtually impopssible for Clara to bolt without Accalon getting an attack of opportunity.  However, he'd have to stand right in the doorway to outright stop her.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 27, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> I edited the post to include Loni's reaction, so if that changes anything, then, um... change it.



No need to it was the reaction I was expecting.   (I'm rather curious to see her reaction to Accalon's last comments.)



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> The room is crowded enough that it's virtually impopssible for Clara to bolt without Accalon getting an attack of opportunity.




Great, hopefully she has more sense than Valasia, then again she's dark haired so she should be fine.   If she bolts he'll just try to grapple her and talk some sense into her. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> However, he'd have to stand right in the doorway to outright stop her.



Not really his style, I just don't see him threaten a woman in that manner.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 27, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Not really his style, I just don't see him threaten a woman in that manner.




But infecting her with a life-threatening disease is okay?....


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 27, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Boone might close the door, if he's available to. If he's, say, hiding under a table, then he can't. So you won't know whether he'll shut the door or not until you try it.



Any tables that are nearby?  What are his surroundings as he would like to know what he could possibly put against the door to keep the bat out a little longer, while his plan takes place...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 27, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> But infecting her with a life-threatening disease is okay?....



Sure why not?  It's hardly worse than marriage...  

Honestly, he's good looking, with a good body, experienced, and is a nice guy so its not like there not getting nothing in return.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 28, 2004)

Telsar, hey I'm editing my IC post... I do not like how cold Accalon sounds. :\ 

(I guess it was to early in the morning for that type of post)

Edit: Done editing, if you want the original one up for whatever reason I have it saved in a document.  Little real change it’s just not as harsh sounding.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 29, 2004)

Telsar - couple of questions. 

How far is it around to the gate by the fence? Would T'aria be able to catch up to the boy if she mounted Shadow (thus using the horse's 60' speed) and went around?


----------



## Telsar (Jul 29, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Telsar - couple of questions.
> 
> How far is it around to the gate by the fence? Would T'aria be able to catch up to the boy if she mounted Shadow (thus using the horse's 60' speed) and went around?




Maybe, maybe not.  The kid is pretty fast and is going around obstacles better than your horse can, and the gate's pretty far down the fence and probably will need to be opened.  Basically, you can follow on foot, or get your horse to jump over the obstacles with a Ride check vs. DC 15, or go through the gate and maybe lose the boy (a percentage chance that isn't obvious).

Or you could yell at the boy to stop, but that might hurt your low-profile approach. 


BTW, everyone, my apologies for not posting over a 2-day period.  Real life sucks sometimes.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 30, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> BTW, everyone, my apologies for not posting over a 2-day period.  Real life sucks sometimes.



It does indeed but no need to apoligize...  

Your updates today have been outstanding; your last one for Accalon nearly had Root Beer shooting out my nose!   (Yeah I know TMI)

Anyhow I said Accalon was looking IC for hiding placing in the room but never made a note OOC... Is there any place that he can hide?  Assume he opened the closet if it’s unlocked, checked under the beds, and any other place that could hide him.

Oh did Accalon get his cloak out of the voyeur closet or is it still lying there?  (I never mentioned IC stopping and picking it up.)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 30, 2004)

Telsar - Not a problem, I totally understand about life jumping up and biting you in the arse.  Thanks for the info, I will go post shortly.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 31, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Anyhow I said Accalon was looking IC for hiding placing in the room but never made a note OOC... Is there any place that he can hide?  Assume he opened the closet if it’s unlocked, checked under the beds, and any other place that could hide him.
> 
> Oh did Accalon get his cloak out of the voyeur closet or is it still lying there?  (I never mentioned IC stopping and picking it up.)




It would be a tight fit in either the wardrobe or under the larger bed (which is a bit higher than the smaller one) if you're wearing your armor.  You could do it, but not move at all.  Take the armor off and you could easily fit in the wardrobe or under either bed, I assume hiding the armor in one of the other places.

As for the cloak, that's up to you.  I assumed you picked it up, but if you think it's more interesting if you didn't, that's fine.

BTW, what exactly is Accalon's plan here?  How long does he plan to stay hidden?  I just want a general idea of what your plans are.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Take the armor off and you could easily fit in the wardrobe or under either bed, I assume hiding the armor in one of the other places.




That's pretty much what I figured...   

Question: Is it the next day for smite and spell like effects came for Accalon yet?



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> As for the cloak, that's up to you.  I assumed you picked it up, but if you think it's more interesting if you didn't, that's fine.




I guess I did. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> BTW, what exactly is Accalon's plan here?  How long does he plan to stay hidden?  I just want a general idea of what your plans are.



I think most of them questions have been answered in the IC thread.  If not I can expand upon any questions you have.


----------



## Telsar (Aug 2, 2004)

BS:  Sorry, forgot to answer your question.  Yes, since you rested, it counts as a new day for smite.  (Same holds true for Aligor's rage, and Lydia can reassign her spells)

Paxus and Cepter: I think Lydia was asking one of your characters to go see the dwarf.  I haven't seen a response, but I'm kind of waiting to give the party in the forest time to make whatever plans they want before I have anything happen there that people need to respond to.

Also, the original plan, I think, also involved someone going to Brie's, about the job she was lining up.  Of course, Accalon could find out about that, and tell you guys.  If he intends to get back with you.   But then again, any job will probably interfere with going to the ruins, so maybe you guys aren't even interested.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 2, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> BS:  Sorry, forgot to answer your question.




NP, and hey at least your the one who has forgtoten to ask a question for about 3 or so days now... 

Does the door to the room lock or not?  

(If it does lock do you have issues with assuming that Accalon did locked it already?  It would give him the time he needed to hide.)


----------



## Telsar (Aug 3, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Does the door to the room lock or not?
> 
> (If it does lock do you have issues with assuming that Accalon did locked it already?  It would give him the time he needed to hide.)




The door does lock, from the inside.  Since Beatrice just came in with no problem, we'll assume you haven't locked it yet, but you can now if you want.  Hmmm... just rolled an Intelligence roll for you... rolled 12+1=13.  It occurs to you that it's possible that Loni would be hurt finding the door locked when she comes back up.  Not that that should stop you from taking your precautions.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 3, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> The door does lock, from the inside.  Since Beatrice just came in with no problem, we'll assume you haven't locked it yet, but you can now if you want.



Good, it seemed annoying to jump in the closet now.



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Hmmm... just rolled an Intelligence roll for you... rolled 12+1=13.  It occurs to you that it's possible that Loni would be hurt finding the door locked when she comes back up.



I think that should be a wisdom check, woman are hardly easy to understand.   (Just kidding girls...)



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Not that that should stop you from taking your precautions.




And it won't, Loni smart enough to understand the need though I can see her emotions "getting in the way" of things.

Oh I just sent you an email, questions on things and a possible idea if the rest of the party decides to go to the ruins and Accalon is left unintended…  He was meant to be party friendly, his goals are minor and he needs money…  In all honesty as long as no one was looking at his aura he would fit right in with a good and noble party…  There’s something to be said for being the charming “noble” warrior that rescues the village from vandals, thugs, and thieves while making all the woman swoon over him.  

Let here he is alone...  Oh well the best laid plans.


----------



## Telsar (Aug 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh I just sent you an email, questions on things and a possible idea if the rest of the party decides to go to the ruins and Accalon is left unintended…  He was meant to be party friendly, his goals are minor and he needs money…  In all honesty as long as no one was looking at his aura he would fit right in with a good and noble party…  There’s something to be said for being the charming “noble” warrior that rescues the village from vandals, thugs, and thieves while making all the woman swoon over him.
> 
> Let here he is alone...  Oh well the best laid plans.




I'll reply to the email soon.  You gave me a lot of questions I have to figure out answers for, like on the laws and such, so I'll think on it and reply in the next day or so.

And those women will swoon all right.  In about 6 months. 

BTW, Goddess Fallenangel said she won't be back til Monday.  Anyone remember if T'aria had specific plans about getting back with everyone?  She was probably going to have the most roleplaying to do, with NPCs she just met, before you guys left for the ruins; if she wasn't going with you, it makes no difference, but if she was, I can't get you guys going very well until she's back and all her RPing is out of the way.  We might have to have another superfluous combat or two to keep you guys busy.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 5, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> I'll reply to the email soon.  You gave me a lot of questions I have to figure out answers for, like on the laws and such, so I'll think on it and reply in the next day or so.




Oh take your time, I know that I dropped a few questions on you that would need a good deal of thought...   The plan if abonded wasn't so easy to to consider a quick answer to either...  



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> BTW, Goddess Fallenangel said she won't be back til Monday.  Anyone remember if T'aria had specific plans about getting back with everyone?



Not really sure, but knowing her she's not one to do something OOC to simply meet up...  I know that in AIM she had talked about T'aria taking over the town's thief’s guide.  So I guess it was just the very vague we will all meet back up that we all sort of had...  (T'aria is going to need help if she does decide to go that route)



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> We might have to have another superfluous combat or two to keep you guys busy.



I didn't really think we where all on the same time frame... Are we?

I'm happy with Accalon's current predicament so delaying for GFA to catch up is fine for me.  Just keep those awesome updates a coming. 

Also when you get a chance you should probably start a new OOC thread.   (This ones gotten a tad big)


----------



## Telsar (Aug 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Also when you get a chance you should probably start a new OOC thread.   (This ones gotten a tad big)




New OOC thread started here 

Everyone please post there instead of here.


----------

